# Gestiegene Strompreise an der Börse könnten auf Verbraucher umgewälzt werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gestiegene Strompreise an der Börse könnten auf Verbraucher umgewälzt werden*

						Das Vergleichsportal Verivox hat die Strompreise in diesem Jahr beobachtet und festgestellt, dass sich die Preissteigerungen und Preissenkungen im Mittel ausbalancieren. Die Preise für Benzin, Diesel, Gas und Heizöl sind im Vergleich dazu hingegen stark gestiegen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gestiegene Strompreise an der Börse könnten auf Verbraucher umgewälzt werden*


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2021)

Macht nur.
Im Herbst wird es dann lustig.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Macht nur.
> Im Herbst wird es dann lustig.


Nein, lustig wird es nicht. Es ist dann eben noch Grün mit dabei.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. Mai 2021)

Weiter so ihr Energieversorger ihr verhungert wohl an euren Einnahmen,oder?Deutschland  zahlt  sowie im europäischem Vergleich recht hohe Stromkosten.Ich finde die Poltik sollte mal eingreifen und sollte einen Riegel davor schieben.Nicht jeder Endverbraucher hat einen oder mehrere PC,s oder Multimedia Anlagen oder verbraucher die täglich 4 Std. oder mehr nutzten tut wenn man nicht gerade im Urlaub ist oder aus beruflichen gründe.Es gibst auch viele Menschen die sich garnicht leisten können oder garnicht interessiert sind an sowas von Jung bis Alt.Und diese Gruppe soll dann auch,die Zeche zahlen?Ich finde es ja,ok das die Leute wie ich einer ,die mehr verbrauchen auch mehr zahlen sollen.Aber nicht die andere Gruppe von Menschen.die damit garnichts am Hut haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Poltik sollte mal eingreifen und sollte einen Riegel davor schieben.


Grober Denkfehler.
Die Politik ist hier nicht die Lösung, sondern das Problem, indem die Strompreise künstlich erhöht werden durch die EEG-Umlage.


----------



## Acandri (24. Mai 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Weiter so ihr Energieversorger ihr verhungert wohl an euren Einnahmen,oder?Deutschland  zahlt  sowie im europäischem Vergleich recht hohe Stromkosten.Ich finde die Poltik sollte mal eingreifen und sollte einen Riegel davor schieben.Nicht jeder Endverbraucher hat einen oder mehrere PC,s oder Multimedia Anlagen oder verbraucher die täglich 4 Std. oder mehr nutzten tut wenn man nicht gerade im Urlaub ist oder aus beruflichen gründe.Es gibst auch viele Menschen die sich garnicht leisten können oder garnicht interessiert sind an sowas von Jung bis Alt.Und diese Gruppe soll dann auch,die Zeche zahlen?Ich finde es ja,ok das die Leute wie ich einer ,die mehr verbrauchen auch mehr zahlen sollen.Aber nicht die andere Gruppe von Menschen.die damit garnichts am Hut haben.


Mhhhm, bist du dir sicher das du da nach dem Staat schreien willst?

Bei dem aktuellen Strompreis von ~32Cent pro kWh sind knapp 51,4% Steuern, Abgaben und Umlagen. Dank neuer CO2-Steuer sehr stark steigend.

24,5% sind Kosten für die Stromnetze (Durchleitung). Das bekommen die Netzbetreiber.
24,1% sind Kosten für Erzeugung und Vertrieb. Das bekommen die Erzeuger.

Quelle Strom-Report.de

Und ja, bis Ende des Jahres wird mit einer Erhöhung auf 35 bis 38 Cent gerechnet. Auf Grund von explodierenden Kosten bei Regeleingriffen, Stromexporten (zu Negativpreisen) und Notfalleinkäufen.

Sollten unsere Poöitiker es durchsetzen, das die CO2-Steuer früher und schneller steigt, sind auch 40 Cent schon dieses jahr möglich.

Auch sehr interessant zu dem ganzen Thema ist hier die Seite "Agora-Energiewende.de" die viele Daten grafisch bereit stellt


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Grober Denkfehler.
> Die Politik ist hier nicht die Lösung, sondern das Problem, indem die Strompreise künstlich erhöht werden durch die EEG-Umlage.


Ich denke ,die Interessenvertretter,Lobbyisten oder Instutionen oder die andere(n) was auch immer es noch so gibts auf der Welt.Das muß aufhören und irgendwie geregelt werden durch den Gesetzgeber vom Land oder durch EU.Um manipulationen oder einfluß von auf die Strompreis zu unterbinden.Wo kommen wir hin, wenn jedes Jahr die Stromkosten erhöht wird?Das mach mal ein paar Jahre und dann gibts Massen Demos in Deutschland und die gerade regierenden  werden bestimmt dafür teuer zahlen bei den nähsten Wahlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich denke ,die Interessenvertretter,Lobbyisten oder Instutionen oder die andere(n) was auch immer es noch so gibts auf der Welt.Das muß aufhören und irgendwie geregelt werden durch den Gesetzgeber vom Land oder durch EU.Um manipulationen oder einfluß von auf die Strompreis zu unterbinden.Wo kommen wir hin, wenn jedes Jahr die Stromkosten erhöht wird?Das mach mal ein paar Jahre und dann gibts Massen Demos in Deutschland und die gerade regierenden  werden bestimmt dafür teuer zahlen bei den nähsten Wahlen.


Nein, genau das ist das Problem, der Markt muss frei sein, so, dass die Politik sich da nicht mehr einmischen kann. Dann sind auch die Preise nicht mehr so hoch. Die Politik will, dass der Strom teuer ist, die setzen das auch um.
Die Leuten wählen sich mit Grünen, SPD und Linken doch immer wieder die, die mehr Steuern und mehr Abgaben und damit höhere Preise für alles wollen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> der Markt muss frei sein,


Ja, genau, der freie Markt hat bisher auch alles geregelt.
Hat man bestens 2007 gesehen, wie der freie Markt alles geregelt hat und die Staaten dann verhindern mussten, dass eine ganze Branche den Bach herunter geht.


----------



## Cosmas (24. Mai 2021)

Die auch untergehen hätte sollen.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der freie Markt hat bisher auch alles geregelt.



Der freie Markt regelt es schon. Gibt auch viele Beispiele, bei denen das gut funktioniert. Das große Problem ist einfach, dass es in Europa keinen freien Markt mehr geben kann, da alles durch irgendwelche Subventionen kaputt gemacht wurde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat man bestens 2007 gesehen, wie der freie Markt alles geregelt hat und die Staaten dann verhindern mussten, dass eine ganze Branche den Bach herunter geht.



Da war der Markt dann eben doch nicht so frei, denn die ganzen Unternehmen hätten es (wie schon gesagt wurde) verdient unterzugehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2021)

Die Banken?
Die Jahrhundertverbrecher?

An jeder größeren Schweinerei seit 200 Jahren waren die doch beteiligt.

Aber abschaffen kann man die nicht so einfach,
Sie bilden die Grundlage der Gesellschaft.

Allerdings kann man da ein paar Hölzer verteilen (Finanz-Transaktionssteuer, ...).
Leider hat die Regierung es nicht eilig damit.

Lieber darf der Bürger die milliardenschweren, ach so armen Energieklötze unterstützen.
https://www.finanzen.net/bilanz_guv/eon .


----------



## Case39 (24. Mai 2021)

Wenn es nach dem "freien Markt" ginge, wäre unser Planet schon lange unbewohnbar. 
Was nutzt ein freier Markt, der seine eigene Geschäftsgrundlage zerstört? 
Das man den Umbau der Energieversorgung, nachhaltiger und für den Verbraucher, günstiger gestalten könnte, steht außer Frage. Es ist halt nicht gewollt!


----------



## XD-User (24. Mai 2021)

Mit uns kann man es ja machen...
Sowieso schon den teuersten Strom in ganz Europa und dann immer noch einen drauf setzen, lächerlich.
Zumindest muss ja rein theoretisch irgendwann die EEG Umlage wegfallen... so in 50 Jahren oder so


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

H


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hier stehen wir. Je nach gebuchtem Tarif natürlich  jeder Abnehmer etwas anders.
> Und damit Digitalisieren, Heizen, Auto laden, .....Gas, Öl, Kohle, ersetzen?
> Und beim Strom für E-Mobile ist noch nicht einmal die entsprechende Steuer dabei.
> Kurzum, anfüttern und dann den Ersatz für die Mineralölsteuer usw erheben.


Das nennt sich den Leuten noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Irgendwie müssen die jetzt das Loch im Haushalt stopfen.


----------



## Schori (24. Mai 2021)

Der Artikel ist gibt keine Gründe für die Preissteigerungen wieder.
Ein Faktor ist zum Beispiel, die Inflation steigt seit ein paar Monaten wieder.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Mai 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist gibt keine Gründe für die Preissteigerungen wieder.
> Ein Faktor ist zum Beispiel, die Inflation steigt seit ein paar Monaten wieder.



Die Energiepreise treiben die Inflation, nicht umgekehrt.

Der Hauptgrund für die hohe Inflation ist der CO2 Preis.


----------



## truppi (24. Mai 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Weiter so ihr Energieversorger ihr verhungert wohl an euren Einnahmen,oder?Deutschland  zahlt  sowie im europäischem Vergleich recht hohe Stromkosten.Ich finde die Poltik sollte mal eingreifen und sollte einen Riegel davor schieben.Nicht jeder Endverbraucher hat einen oder mehrere PC,s oder Multimedia Anlagen oder verbraucher die täglich 4 Std. oder mehr nutzten tut wenn man nicht gerade im Urlaub ist oder aus beruflichen gründe.Es gibst auch viele Menschen die sich garnicht leisten können oder garnicht interessiert sind an sowas von Jung bis Alt.Und diese Gruppe soll dann auch,die Zeche zahlen?Ich finde es ja,ok das die Leute wie ich einer ,die mehr verbrauchen auch mehr zahlen sollen.Aber nicht die andere Gruppe von Menschen.die damit garnichts am Hut haben.


Nennt sich Kollektivstrafe, primitiv ist aber so.


----------



## mhmilo24 (24. Mai 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist gibt keine Gründe für die Preissteigerungen wieder.
> Ein Faktor ist zum Beispiel, die Inflation steigt seit ein paar Monaten wieder.


Die verteuerten Stromlieferungen begründen die Inflation, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich denke ,die Interessenvertretter,Lobbyisten oder Instutionen oder die andere(n) was auch immer es noch so gibts auf der Welt.Das muß aufhören und irgendwie geregelt werden durch den Gesetzgeber vom Land oder durch EU.Um manipulationen oder einfluß von auf die Strompreis zu unterbinden.Wo kommen wir hin, wenn jedes Jahr die Stromkosten erhöht wird?Das mach mal ein paar Jahre und dann gibts Massen Demos in Deutschland und die gerade regierenden  werden bestimmt dafür teuer zahlen bei den nähsten Wahlen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. Mai 2021)

Zum Titel:
Könnte? 
Die bessere Frage wäre, was würde der Strom+den Auflagen+CO2-Ablasshandel+Steuer darauf im Endeffekt kosten?
Wenn man wählt, als wäre man der Truthahn zu Gast bei Thanksgivingfeier, sollte man sich über Preise jenseits jeglicher Vernunft nicht wundern.


----------



## Kontinuum (24. Mai 2021)

Acandri schrieb:


> Und ja, bis Ende des Jahres wird mit einer Erhöhung auf 35 bis 38 Cent gerechnet. Auf Grund von explodierenden Kosten bei Regeleingriffen, Stromexporten (zu Negativpreisen) und Notfalleinkäufen.



Kurze Nachfrage: aus welcher Quelle bedient sich diese Annahme?

Kürzlich erst habe ich mir eine größere Solaranlage aufs Dach geschraubt (bzw. schrauben lassen) und mich tiefer mit der Materie beschäftigt. Selbst unter den Solarfreaks rechnet niemand wirklich mit einem Anstieg von mehr 2-3% pro Jahr, was dem normalen Anstieg der letzten 20-30 Jahre entspricht. Das macht auch Sinn, tendenziell sinkt die EEG-Vergütung für neue Anlagen ja stetig.

Wer mir hingegen im letzten Jahr mit 10, 20 oder gar 30% nur für die nächsten paar Jahre kam, wollte ganz massiv den Angstfaktor benutzen und mir in dem Zuge Stromspeicher verkaufen.


----------



## NBLamberg (24. Mai 2021)

Case39 schrieb:


> Wenn es nach dem "freien Markt" ginge, wäre unser Planet schon lange unbewohnbar.
> Was nutzt ein freier Markt, der seine eigene Geschäftsgrundlage zerstört?
> Das man den Umbau der Energieversorgung, nachhaltiger und für den Verbraucher, günstiger gestalten könnte, steht außer Frage. Es ist halt nicht gewollt!


Schaut Euch nur mal den Wohnungsmarkt an, der sagt schon Alles aus was man sagen kann.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Mai 2021)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Schaut Euch nur mal den Wohnungsmarkt an, der sagt schon Alles aus was man sagen kann.



Der Markt ist aber nicht frei. Es gibt wenig, das so reguliert ist, wie das Baurecht.


----------



## NBLamberg (24. Mai 2021)

Schau Dir andere Länder an, definiere mir frei? Frei von Korruption, frei von Gier? Das gibt es diesen Planeten nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (24. Mai 2021)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Schau Dir andere Länder an, definiere mir frei? Frei von Korruption, frei von Gier? Das gibt es diesen Planeten nicht.



Das bedeutet, dass man nicht einfach so bauen darf. Klar muß es einige Regularien geben, wenn es um Dinge wie Brandschutz u.a. geht, aber in Deutschland wird das Recht zu bauen so behandelt, als wäre es etwas von Gott verliehenes.

Wenn man den Neubau einschränkt wo es nur geht, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn es keine Wohnungen gibt. In den USA bekommt man z.B. ein Haus in den Suburbs schon ab 100.000$, davon kann man hier nur träumen. Große Wohnsilos, die die Lage entschärfen können, werden auch nicht gebaut.


----------



## Kontinuum (24. Mai 2021)

Jetzt so zu tun, als wäre es "der böse Staat", zäumt doch aber das Pferd völlig von hinten auf. Versucht mal, euer Haus z.B. weiß einzudecken (höhere Albedo = geringere Temperaturen im Sommer) - da steht ganz schnell der Nachbar drei Straßen weiter auf der Matte und pocht auf den Bebauungsplan, weil "Wie sieht das denn aus?".

Oder beim Bauen generell: schon mal in einem schnell hochgezogenen Wohnbunker in China gestanden? So Dinger stehen in 20 Jahren ganz sicher nicht mehr, so werden die auch nicht kalkuliert. Da habe ich lieber ein paar staatliche Richtlinien, die auch geprüft und eingehalten werden müssen.


----------



## NBLamberg (24. Mai 2021)

Es gibt auch Menschen, die wohnen lieber in so einer alten Lehmhütte, die neben dem Haus meiner Großmutter steht. Das Ding wird von dem Carport von einer Großmutter gestützt, sonst wäre das schon längst zusammen gefallen, achso drin wohnen tut schon seid mehreren Jahrzehnten keiner mehr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, wer von wem nicht abgeschrieben hat, aber auf der Seite von Verivox steht etwas ganz anderes:
https://www.verivox.de/gas/gaspreise/ .

Auch die Ölpreise sind seit 2019 nicht relevant gestiegen:


			https://www.tecson.de/pheizoel.html.
		


Wo bitte ist da ein Grund für Preiserhöhungen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der freie Markt hat bisher auch alles geregelt.
> Hat man bestens 2007 gesehen, wie der freie Markt alles geregelt hat und die Staaten dann verhindern mussten, dass eine ganze Branche den Bach herunter geht.


Und genau das, ein Untergehen von Unternehmen die falsch gewirtschaftet haben, wäre der bereinigende Effekt des freien Marktes gewesen. Da wir aber lieber alles und jeden retten da Schmerzen verboten wurden und wir Probleme einfach mit (Giral-)Geld zukippen haben wir jetzt die ganzen Zombiefirmen und demnächst Inflation für alle - einschließlich in geretteten aber weiter unrentablen Firmen gebundenem Kapital.
Das einzige was die Retterei bewirkt ist, dass statt diejenigen die Mist gebaut und/oder zu hoch gepokert haben insolvent gehen zu lassen all das schleichend auf die Allgemeinheit umgelegt wird. Man muss es nur so langsam machen dass der Frosch nicht merkt dass es warm wird.

Aber zum Thema - netter Spruch das "Die Preissteigerungen im Großhandel deuten auf einen Aufwärtstrend hin".
Ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren noch kein einziges Jahr erlebt, wo die Strompreise von einem Jahr zum nächsten gefallen wären. Kein. Einziges. Von rund 15 cent im Jahr 2000 auf rund 30 cent im Jahr 2020 ist das was ich erlebt habe. Jedes Jahr so 0,5 - 1,5 cent/kWh mehr, natürlich immer in einem von wir-sind-so-geil-aber-können-nicht-anders-Höflichkeitsgeschwurbel-Brief des Energieversorgers angekündigt. Auch hier - Frosch und so.
Die Prophezeihung, dass es in Zukunft teurer werden könnte ist also nun wirklich keine Kunst. 

EDIT:
da (Quelle: BDEW)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was für ein Experte der Mann dass er da einen Aufwärtstrend vorhersagen kann. Mein lieber Schwan.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und genau das, ein Untergehen von Unternehmen die falsch gewirtschaftet haben, wäre der bereinigende Effekt des freien Marktes gewesen. Da wir aber lieber alles und jeden retten da Schmerzen verboten wurden und wir Probleme einfach mit (Giral-)Geld zukippen haben wir jetzt die ganzen Zombiefirmen und demnächst Inflation für alle - einschließlich in geretteten aber weiter unrentablen Firmen gebundenem Kapital.
> Das einzige was die Retterei bewirkt ist, dass statt diejenigen die Mist gebaut und/oder zu hoch gepokert haben insolvent gehen zu lassen all das schleichend auf die Allgemeinheit umgelegt wird. Man muss es nur so langsam machen dass der Frosch nicht merkt dass es warm wird.
> 
> Aber zum Thema - netter Spruch das "Die Preissteigerungen im Großhandel deuten auf einen Aufwärtstrend hin".
> ...


----------



## Andrej (24. Mai 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass man nicht einfach so bauen darf. Klar muß es einige Regularien geben, wenn es um Dinge wie Brandschutz u.a. geht, aber in Deutschland wird das Recht zu bauen so behandelt, als wäre es etwas von Gott verliehenes.
> 
> Wenn man den Neubau einschränkt wo es nur geht, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn es keine Wohnungen gibt. In den USA bekommt man z.B. ein Haus in den Suburbs schon ab 100.000$, davon kann man hier nur träumen. Große Wohnsilos, die die Lage entschärfen können, werden auch nicht gebaut.


Also in Detroit bekommst du schon ein Haus für den Preis eines Videorekorders. Paradoxerweise will dort trotzdem niemand hinziehen! Auch in Deutschland kannst du dir ein Haus für 100k Euro kaufe irgendwo in sächsischen Pampa oder MV. Nur gibt es da halt keine Arbeitsplätze und Infrastruktur.
Ich empfehle "Strong Towns" mal bei YouTube einzugeben, da erzählt man wieso der Amiweg der falsche ist in der Stadtplanung.

Zum Thema: Kann mir jemand dieses Paradox erklären, dass wenn der Strom an der Börse niedrig ist, wir als Verbraucher mehr zahlen müssen und wenn dieser steigt wir auch mehr zahlen müssen?! Dass selbe sieht man auch immer bei ÖL - ob es fällt oder steigt, der Benzinpreis steigt!


----------



## NBLamberg (24. Mai 2021)

Das nennt man Korruption Andrej, Angebot regelt Nachfrage und Nachfrage regelt Angebot, aber nicht in Deutschland hier wird schon immer gegen die eigentliche Natur gekämpft.


----------



## Nebulus07 (24. Mai 2021)

Es kann doch nicht sein, das Öl und Strom teurer wird durch den CO2 Müll.
Öl teurer machen und Strom billiger wäre die richtige Lösung. Damit die Leute E-Autos kaufen.
Mit dem Öl-Steuer-Geld weiter Windräder ausbauen. Aber die dummen Grünen, wollen einfach ALLES teurer machen, damit Geld für die Sozial-Wohltaten da sind.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist da ein Grund für Preiserhöhungen?


Die CO2 Steuer!





__





						CO2-Abgabe ab 2021 - Jetzt informieren
					

Die CO2-Abgabe ab 2021 ► Was bedeutet das für den Heizölpreis? Alle wichtigen Informationen zum Klimaschutzprogramm von esyoil




					www.esyoil.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Das reiche Deutschland zockt seine Bürger dermaßen ab, Das geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
_(man würde doch annehmen, etwas besser dran zu sein als die Nachbarn, ...Irrtum)_

Wir sind absolute Weltspitze an Dummheit, wählt mehr Green for Future! (Verbraucherpreis+++)
Und die Industrie kauft Mittags den Strom für lau an der Strombörse, HaHaHa!

Mal ganz nebenbei gesagt steigert der greene Umbau die Rente net gerade und das Renteneinstiegsalter in Dtl. ist ein Witz vgl. mit Frankreich. Wie ausgerechnet Da die junge Generation feiern kann ist mir ein Rätsel. (green Sheeples have to work much longer ... Rente mit 70?)


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Mai 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Energiepreise treiben die Inflation, nicht umgekehrt.
> Der Hauptgrund für die hohe Inflation ist der CO2 Preis.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
Die Inflation entsteht durch das Geld drucken der EZB und der FED und berechnet sich folgendermaßen:
Zunahme der Geldmenge +/- Wirtschaftswachstum ergibt die Inflation und das waren letztes Jahr knapp 14%. Und dadurch verteuern sich dann automatisch die Rohstoffe.



Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Öl teurer machen und Strom billiger wäre die richtige Lösung. Damit die Leute E-Autos kaufen.



Genau so machen wirs, willkommen im Ökosozialismus. *Facepalm*
Wenn das E-Auto so toll wäre, müsste man es nicht subventionieren, damit es überhaupt jemand kauft. Aber Kommunisten kennen ja nur Verbote und müssen alles zwanghaft teurer machen, damit es so läuft wie in ihrer Ideologie bestimmt.
Schon mal an die ganzen Niedriglöhner gedacht? Wie sollen die sich denn ein E-Auto leisten? Oder zur Arbeit kommen, wenn das Benzin noch teurer wird.
Hohe Energiekosten sind Sand im Getriebe der Wirtschaft und führt zur Vernichtung von Wohlstand.



Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Mit dem Öl-Steuer-Geld weiter Windräder ausbauen. Aber die dummen Grünen, wollen einfach ALLES teurer machen, damit Geld für die Sozial-Wohltaten da sind.



Öl wird schon unverhältnismäßig besteuert und jedes gebaute Windräder führt zu steigenden Strompreisen, da diese nicht grundlastfähig sind. Für Windflauten müssen konventionelle Kraftwerke auf standby gehalten werden, die im Notfall einspringen (doppelte Kraftwerkskosten) und bei der Überproduktion muss der Windstrom ins Ausland verkauft werden und dafür bekommen wir kein Geld, nein es wird noch draufbezahlt!
Sprich der Ausbau von noch mehr Windmühlen ist das dümmste was man machen kann, außer man möchte den Strompreis noch weiter in die Höhe treiben und die Versorgungslage noch weiter verschlechtern.
Aber da unsere Politiker ja nicht die hellsten Leuchten auf der Torte sind, werden wir die nächsten Jahre auch bestimmt die 40ct je kwh knacken...


----------



## Nebulus07 (25. Mai 2021)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hohe Energiekosten sind Sand im Getriebe der Wirtschaft und führt zur Vernichtung von Wohlstand.


Die Energiepreise werden wieder sinken, wenn keine fossilen Brennstoffe mehr verbrannt werden. Denn die CO2 Steuer, kommt nur auf Öl Gas Benzin Kohle drauf. Das eine Pelletheizung CO2 neutral ist, geht auf die Grünen zurück, die alle geistig im Kindergarten stecken geblieben sind. Holz verbrennen ist also gut! Öl nicht! Mein nächstes Auto fährt mit Holz und hat einen Heizkessel.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Öl wird schon unverhältnismäßig besteuert und jedes gebaute Windräder führt zu steigenden Strompreisen, da diese nicht grundlastfähig sind. Für Windflauten müssen konventionelle Kraftwerke auf standby gehalten werden, die im Notfall einspringen (doppelte Kraftwerkskosten) und bei der Überproduktion muss der Windstrom ins Ausland verkauft werden und dafür bekommen wir kein Geld, nein es wird noch draufbezahlt!
> Sprich der Ausbau von noch mehr Windmühlen ist das dümmste was man machen kann, außer man möchte den Strompreis noch weiter in die Höhe treiben und die Versorgungslage noch weiter verschlechtern.
> Aber da unsere Politiker ja nicht die hellsten Leuchten auf der Torte sind, werden wir die nächsten Jahre auch bestimmt die 40ct je kwh knacken...


Das dümmste wäre, jetzt nichts zu tun!
Die Welt muß CO2 neutral werden. Nur der Weg dahin ist dumm. Mann kann nicht Strom und Öl teuer machen. Welchen Anreiz hat denn dann das E-Auto noch? Nochmehr Windräder? Nun, ich bin großer AtomstromFan. Schon der Neubau von 2 neuen Atomkraftwerken, würde den Strom massiv verbilligen, würde die Gundlast ausgleichen und keinen CO2 ausstoßen.
Ebenfalls sollte die Regierung Solarzellen verschenken. An jeden Haushalt 3 Solarzellen mit zusammen 1kW. Die kann sich jeder aufs Dach dübeln und so seinen Stromverbrauch halbieren!!!! Man müßte sich halt angewöhnen bei Sonnenschein zu Staubsaugen. Habe ich auch so gemacht. Stichwort :"Balkonkraftwerk"


----------



## Pu244 (25. Mai 2021)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
> Die Inflation entsteht durch das Geld drucken der EZB und der FED und berechnet sich folgendermaßen:
> Zunahme der Geldmenge +/- Wirtschaftswachstum ergibt die Inflation und das waren letztes Jahr knapp 14%. Und dadurch verteuern sich dann automatisch die Rohstoffe.



Momentan sind es nunmal die Energiepreise, die die Inflation erhöhen und die werden durch die CO2 Preise getrieben. Da können noch so schöne Faustregeln in den Ökonomiebüchern stehen.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

W


----------



## Case39 (25. Mai 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also in Detroit bekommst du schon ein Haus für den Preis eines Videorekorders. Paradoxerweise will dort trotzdem niemand hinziehen! Auch in Deutschland kannst du dir ein Haus für 100k Euro kaufe irgendwo in sächsischen Pampa oder MV. Nur gibt es da halt keine Arbeitsplätze und Infrastruktur.
> Ich empfehle "Strong Towns" mal bei YouTube einzugeben, da erzählt man wieso der Amiweg der falsche ist in der Stadtplanung.
> 
> Zum Thema: Kann mir jemand dieses Paradox erklären, dass wenn der Strom an der Börse niedrig ist, wir als Verbraucher mehr zahlen müssen und wenn dieser steigt wir auch mehr zahlen müssen?! Dass selbe sieht man auch immer bei ÖL - ob es fällt oder steigt, der Benzinpreis steigt!


Es herrscht die Meinung, das man in Deutschland zu viel verdient. Nur das man in der Altersvorsorge mehr investieren muss, als die Generation vor uns, ignoriert man. 
Man bekommt was man wählt.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (25. Mai 2021)

Tja, unter Grün wird alles zum Luxusgut: Strom, Wasser, Öl, Gas, (Lebens)Raum und auch die individuelle Mobilität.

Was viele Vergessen…das Klima wird nicht in D gerettet, sondern in den USA, China, Russland und Indien. So lange diese Weltmächte nicht auch entsprechende Anstrengungen unternehmen sind die Maßnahmen für die CO2 Einsparungen in D höchstens Mess- aber nicht spürbar.

Und dafür wollen die Grünen das Leben in D extrem verteuern und und unseren wichtigsten  Industrien (Automobil, Maschinenbau, …) den Gnadenstoß versetzen? Wer diese Partei aus ungebildeten, noch nie richtig arbeitenden Schul- und Studienabbrechern wählt hat wirklich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


----------



## Agapite (25. Mai 2021)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Tja, unter Grün wird alles zum Luxusgut: Strom, Wasser, Öl, Gas, (Lebens)Raum und auch die individuelle Mobilität.
> 
> Was viele Vergessen…das Klima wird nicht in D gerettet, sondern in den USA, China, Russland und Indien. So lange diese Weltmächte nicht auch entsprechende Anstrengungen unternehmen sind die Maßnahmen für die CO2 Einsparungen in D höchstens Mess- aber nicht spürbar.
> 
> Und dafür wollen die Grünen das Leben in D extrem verteuern und und unseren wichtigsten  Industrien (Automobil, Maschinenbau, …) den Gnadenstoß versetzen? Wer diese Partei aus ungebildeten, noch nie richtig arbeitenden Schul- und Studienabbrechern wählt hat wirklich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


Jo wählen wir lieber die Leute die sich bei ner humanitären Krise Geld in die Tasche schaufeln wie Merz, Sauter und den ewig gleichen alten Mief der vergangenen Weihnacht. Grün wählen ist keine Option. Nicht weil "sie alles kaputtmachen wollen", sondern weil sie es eben nicht tun. Wer grün wählt, wählt etabliert. Der wählt die CDU mit und wahrscheinlich sogar die Scherzpartei Old White Man die FDP. In einer Koalition mit denen wird Baerbock null ihrer Wahlversprechen einhalten. Mietpreisdeckel? Nicht mit der FDP. Erbschaftssteuer? Nicht mit der FDP. Soziale Entlastung? Nicht mit der CSU. Kein Kriegseinsatz? Nicht mit der CSU. Pflege, Post, Bahn wieder in Staatshand? Sicher nicht.

Grün wählen um schwarz zu ärgern ist dumm. Das der Sprit teurer wird? Von mir aus, verschwinden diese Schwanzverlängerungen in 2t Stahl endlich. Gleichzeitig geht das aber nur wenn man das Öffentliche Verkehrsnetz ausbaut. Wie in Japan. Dann musst du mal die Wohlstandsländer wie Bawü und Bayern bei den Hörnern packen und dafür sorgen das die auch mal etwas für Ökostrom tun, und nicht jedes Windrad blockieren, aber dann durch den ganzen Osten Riesentrassen bauen um den Strom vom Meer zu kriegen. Wird dank Förderalismus nicht passieren.

Mit wem wird sich was ändern? Mit der AFD? Sicher nicht. Die ist als Wirtschaftspartei gegründet die sich als "Hardcore FDP" definiert hat. Da wird Vetternwirtschaft dann staatsmännisch. Gleichzeitig wählt man Nazis und Leute die für nix ein Konzept haben ausser "Ich zuerst und der Ausländer wars". Die meisten Impfvordrängler gibts bei der AFD. Wohlgemerkt sind das Leute die Corona leugnen.

Mit der SPD? Das war mal ne Arbeiterpartei die vom kleinen Mann gewählt wurde weil sie sozial war. Nach 8 Jahren Groko ist davon nix übrig. Deren Spitzenkandidat ist OIaf Valium Scholz. Sagt alles. Wenn Leute wie Kühnert was zu melden hätten, hätte die Partei wieder ein Profil.

Und die Linke? Selbstzerfleischung und ewig Schulmeisterliche werden dafür sorgen das die gerade so 5% bekommen. Sozialpolitik machen die nicht mehr, sie lieben Diktaturen wie Russland und Belarus, stattdessen erzählen einem Wohlstandsbürger das man verzichten soll, obwohl sie nie verzichten mussten. Quasi wie die Grünen.

Aber Grün? Die legen sich doch mal wieder auf garnix fest, hauptsache Regierung. Bigott bis ins Mark (siehe Deklarierung von Nebeneinkünften). Am Ende machen sie bei allem mit, hauptsache Machterhalt. Hartz 4, Agenda 2010, Afghanistan, alles unter Mitwirkung dieser Laberpartei. Die Fischen halt nicht am rechten Rand, sondern bei den Jugendlichen und Prenzlberg Zahnarztgattinen mit Ökomarkt. Politik für Geringverdiener macht keiner mehr. Oder für die Arbeiterklasse. Oder für den Osten. Deswegen gehts auch nach rechts. Die haben zwar keine Konzepte, geben den Abgehängten aber nen Feindbild.

Ich lasse meine Stimme entwerten. Hauptsache die Nazis kriegen die nicht. Aber die Grünen wählen? Ich bin absolut grün, aber dieses grüne Pseudogewissen will ich mir nicht leisten . Am Ende haben die nichtmal das Landwirtschaftsministerium, da sitzt dann wieder sone CDU Lobbybarbie.

Die Linke und die SPD müssen mal ihre Kernthemen wiederfinden.

Aber die Grünen verbieten dir garnix. Das ist CDU AFD FDP Propaganda. Die Grünen machen bei allem mit. Der Liter Sprit wird nicht mehr kosten, weil die Grünen auch nur Lobbyhuren sind. Die legen sich auch nicht mit Diess und Co. an. Die Politik machen die Konzerne. Was du oben hinstellst ist nur Schmuck am Nachthemd. Da würde nur radikal links helfen und dann mitm Knüppel das ganze Wirtschaftspack rausgetrieben.

Das Arbeitsplätze in der geheiligten Autoindustrie verloren gehen, liegt allerdings nicht an der Politik. Sondern daran das man Jahrzehnte sich ausgeruht hat, dann hat man beschissen und jetzt ist es halt dank dummer Sozialgesetze und Zeitarbeitsgesetze günstiger Leiharbeitsarmeen zu beschäftigen. Guck die Anstalt, erklären das schön. Die Werksarbeiter der 45 Jahre dort buckelt, der ist Geschichte Bro. Kostet viel zu viel. Sozialabgaben, unbefristeter Arbeitsvertrag, Urlaubs und Weihnachtsgeld. Sowas kriegt nen Leiharbeiter nicht. Also haut man alle Festangestellten raus und ersetzt sie durch Leiharbeit, was oft die selben Leute sind.

Und das hast du CDU\SPD\FDP\Grünen zu verdanken. Und die AFD ist auchn Riesenfan.

Also informier dich ehe du irgendwas nachplapperst Johnny.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (25. Mai 2021)

Agapite schrieb:


> Also informier dich ehe du irgendwas nachplapperst Johnny.


Mein Name ist nicht Johnny, Agapite!


----------



## Noofuu (25. Mai 2021)

Oh man diese verarsche ehrlich alles wird nur noch teurer....
Deutschland ist auf der Welt eh schon an der Spitze mit den Strompreisen ... und jetzt auch noch wegen der Börse WTF... sorry aber so langsam weiß man gar nicht womit man das alles noch bezahlen soll ?!?

Sorry aber Grün wählen kann man nur wenn man auf dem Geldhaufen sitzt... deren Ziele sind einfach fernab von der Realität , es geht hier nicht nur rein um Elektrofahrzeuge!
Und die Grünen reden nur so nebenher von einer höheren Steuer für die Reichen.. denn dann ist man ja selbst betroffen.

Grün wähle ich nicht genauso wie ich kein AFD wähle, und CDU betreibt schon ewig Links / Grün.


----------



## Rhetoteles (25. Mai 2021)

Dem Grundtenor der CO2 Steuer kann ich mitgehen, aber grundsätzlich hat sich bei mir privat der Strompreis anders verhalten, als hier von den genannten Mitschreibern. Mein kwh Preis ist über die Jahre gesunken. Über den jährlichen Wechseln konnte ich meine Kosten senken und erwarte jetzt nur über die möglicherweise steigene CO2 Steuer einen Verteuerung. Letztes Jahr hatte ich pro kwh 0,28€ bezahlt und dieses Jahr 0,25€.


----------



## wurstkuchen (25. Mai 2021)

Das wäre einfach der Gipfel! Wo wir bereits die höchsten Strompreise der Welt zahlen!

Ich nutze kaum Unterhaltungsgeräte, nutze kein Desktop PC, hab kein Fernseher, koche SELTEN, und komme auf ca 1500kwh im Jahr alleine. Und zahle ca 41 Euro Strom im Monat!


----------



## Kondar (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der freie Markt hat bisher auch alles geregelt.
> Hat man bestens 2007 gesehen, wie der freie Markt alles geregelt hat und die Staaten dann verhindern mussten, dass eine ganze Branche den Bach herunter geht.


Problem ist aber auch das viele denken das "freie Markt" bedeutet mehr (Lebens)Qualität.
Leider ist es eher so das ohne Bremse die Herstellkosten nur massiv gedrückt werden (ua. auf kosten der Umwelt, Lohn, Soziales) und das Produkt möglichst teuer verkauft werden soll (Kartelle).
Das in einem Land wie DLand ein Mindeslohn eingeführt werden musste spricht da eigendlich schon Bände.


RX480 schrieb:


> Rente mit 70?)


Was dann auch egal ist wenn die Rente nicht massiv steigt UND gleichzeitig versteuert wird.
Kann ja jeder mal seien Rentenleistung anschauen.
Wenn ich mir anschaue was ich in (optimistisch) 20 Jahren kriege könnte ich selbst *heute *davon nicht leben.
Wer nicht mit ~20 Jahren angefangen hat was auf Seite zu legen / Plan B hat ist doch gearscht.


----------



## HomeboyST (25. Mai 2021)

Agapite schrieb:


> Mit wem wird sich was ändern? Mit der AFD? Sicher nicht. Die ist als Wirtschaftspartei gegründet die sich als "Hardcore FDP" definiert hat. Da wird Vetternwirtschaft dann staatsmännisch. Gleichzeitig wählt man Nazis und Leute die für nix ein Konzept haben ausser "Ich zuerst und der Ausländer wars". Die meisten Impfvordrängler gibts bei der AFD. Wohlgemerkt sind das Leute die Corona leugnen.
> 
> 
> Ich lasse meine Stimme entwerten. Hauptsache die Nazis kriegen die nicht. Aber die Grünen wählen? Ich bin absolut grün, aber dieses grüne Pseudogewissen will ich mir nicht leisten . Am Ende haben die nichtmal das Landwirtschaftsministerium, da sitzt dann wieder sone CDU Lobbybarbie.
> ...



Witzig... " Also informiere dich... bla bla bla...   Und es wird ebenso nur Medien / Linksgrüne Propaganda wiedergegeben. 

Tja, wenn einem der Zauberkasten den ganzen Tag erzählt, die AFD = Nazi und Coronaleuugner, glaubt man es irgendwann nicht ?  Gibt es Belege für deine Äußerungen ? Nein ? Komisch. Egal hauptsache der Zauberkasten 
hat Recht. 


Fakt ist nunmal, jedes Volk bekommt eine Regierung welche es verdient. Und wenn überhaupt 1/3 gar nicht wählen geht bekommt man das was wir haben. 

Auch brauchen wir uns über die Politische Bildung in diesem Land wohl eher nicht unterhalten.. ( Siehe deinem langen Absatz und deiner Argumentation ) 

Dieses Land ist durch, durch die komplette politische  Dekandenz. 
Wer hat sich denn die letzten Jahre mal Bundestagsdebatten angesehen ? 
Mal ein Wahlprogramm sich durchgelesen ? Genau, quasi keiner. 
Es wird 1 zu 1 die Meinung der Medien wiedergegeben. Und wer sitzt in den Aufsichtsräten der Medien ?  
Ganz genau. Die Politiker der Altparteien. 

Das Land ist nicht irreparabel im Eimer durch die AFD. Das war alles schon absehbar weshalb sich die AFD erst gegründet hat. Aber natürlich muss man maximales AFD Bashing betreiben, da dies die einzige Partei ist welche die Finger in die Wunde legt und wirklich etwas ändern möchte. Doch dafür bräuchte diese auch die absolute Mehrheit von >50% und durch die Mediale Schlachtbank, durch diese die AFD getrieben wird, genau mit solchen Aussagen wie "Coronaleugner" obwohl ich noch keine Debatte mitbekommen habe wo irgendeiner Corona leugnet. 
Und dann, natürlich voll Nazi. Scheint ein neues Modewort zu sein. Das Wahlprogramm ist quasi gleich der CDU vor 20 Jahren. Schaut euch mal Reden von Merkel zu Zuwanderung aus 2001 - 2005 an. Quasi 1:1.   Und war die CDU nun auch voll Nazi ? Nein, war Sie nicht. War die SPD voll Nazi mit Helmut Schmidt ? Hört euch den mal an. Nein war die SPD aber auch nicht. 

Die Politik hat sich nur massiv auf Links mit der Unterstützung der Medien gedreht und im Kernprinzip wollen die 
Altparteien doch alle das gleiche. Die einen etwas mehr, die anderen nur etwas weniger... Sieht man ja daran, dass Schwarz-Grün nun wirklich zur Debatte steht. Vor 20 Jahren undenkbar und selbst die CDU´ler machen das mit. 

Fakt ist demnach eines. Wenn eine einzige Partei so unter Dauerfeuer steht von allen anderen Parteien und Medien sollte man sich diese einmal näher ansehen. 

Fakt ist auch, mit den Altparteien weiß ich doch was ich bekomme. Und genau dass hat uns doch dahin geführt wo wir heute stehen.


----------



## stolpi (25. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Grober Denkfehler.
> Die Politik ist hier nicht die Lösung, sondern das Problem, indem die Strompreise künstlich erhöht werden durch die EEG-Umlage.



Ich glaube, du (und deine Liker) haben das EEG nicht verstanden.

Kannst ja mal nachsehen welche Unternehmen von der EEG-Umlage ausgenommen sind und dann nochmal darüber nachdenken wo der eigentliche Fehler vielleicht liegen könnte...



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Tja, unter Grün wird alles zum Luxusgut: Strom, Wasser, Öl, Gas, (Lebens)Raum und auch die individuelle Mobilität.
> 
> Was viele Vergessen…das Klima wird nicht in D gerettet, sondern in den USA, China, Russland und Indien. So lange diese Weltmächte nicht auch entsprechende Anstrengungen unternehmen sind die Maßnahmen für die CO2 Einsparungen in D höchstens Mess- aber nicht spürbar.
> 
> Und dafür wollen die Grünen das Leben in D extrem verteuern und und unseren wichtigsten  Industrien (Automobil, Maschinenbau, …) den Gnadenstoß versetzen? Wer diese Partei aus ungebildeten, noch nie richtig arbeitenden Schul- und Studienabbrechern wählt hat wirklich nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.




Parteien sind scheißegal...wir haben uns ein großes Problem geschaffen, und wir sind selber schuld.
 Wird Zeit das zu ändern.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## czk666 (25. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Witzig... " Also informiere dich... bla bla bla...   Und es wird ebenso nur Medien / Linksgrüne Propaganda wiedergegeben.
> 
> Tja, wenn einem der Zauberkasten den ganzen Tag erzählt, die AFD = Nazi und Coronaleuugner, glaubt man es irgendwann nicht ?  Gibt es Belege für deine Äußerungen ? Nein ? Komisch. Egal hauptsache der Zauberkasten
> hat Recht.
> ...



Die AFD ist aber nunmal wirklich eine braune FDP. Glaube mir. Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch nicht aus den Mainstream Medien.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Kondar schrieb:


> Was dann auch egal ist wenn die Rente nicht massiv steigt UND gleichzeitig versteuert wird.
> Kann ja jeder mal seien Rentenleistung anschauen.
> Wenn ich mir anschaue was ich in (optimistisch) 20 Jahren kriege könnte ich selbst *heute *davon nicht leben.
> 
> ...


Jo,
Man kann auch Anders, wenn man denn beizeiten vorgesorgt hat.
Als ältere Gen, habe ich Das natürlich per Eigenheim. _(inzwischen abbezahlt und hatte Damals auch höhere staaatliche Zulagen)_

Dadurch gönne ich mir jetzt einen vorzeitigen Ruhestand._ (ab 55)
(bin auch ein bisschen raus aus dem Konsumwahn, Was natürlich hilft)_

Aber noch viel Spass auf der Arbeit!
_(für die Gretafans)_

Ich fahr dann mal mit Tempo 250 vorbei, ... solange Es noch geht/darf.
_(deswegen wähle ich ausnahmsweise mal CDU)_


----------



## Kondar (25. Mai 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Die AFD ist aber nunmal wirklich eine braune FDP. Glaube mir. Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch nicht aus den Mainstream Medien.



Ist aus meiner Sicht das deutlich kleinere Problem.
Schlimmer ist da die Abschaffung des Mindestlohnes und leugnen des Klimawandels.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (25. Mai 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Die AFD ist aber nunmal wirklich eine braune FDP. Glaube mir. Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch nicht aus den Mainstream Medien.


Quelle?


Kondar schrieb:


> Ist aus meiner Sicht das deutlich kleinere Problem.
> Schlimmer ist da die Abschaffung des Mindestlohnes und leugnen des Klimawandels.


Das Leugnen des Klimawandels ist tatsächlich dämlich. Klimawandel gibt es schon, seit es Klima gibt.  Eigentlich ist ein stabiles Klima, wie wir es die letzten 10.000Jahre hatten, in der Erdgeschichte atypisch.

Die Frage wie weit der Mensch das Klima beeinfluss ist für mich die große unbekannte. DASS er das tut, glaube ich auch. Mir fehlen aber die Zusammenhänge, was jetzt wie wen beeinflusst.


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Die AFD ist aber nunmal wirklich eine braune FDP. Glaube mir. Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch nicht aus den Mainstream Medien.


Ich bin 56 Jahre alt und ich beziehe mein Wissen auch nicht nur aus dem Mainstream ...bitte, bitte,bitte,bitte ...! Bitte gib mir eine Quelle als Beweiß das die AFD braun ist !


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Wer die AfD in Sachsen kritisiert lebt wahrscheinlich net im Grenzgebiet, wo die Staatsmacht gerne wegschaut, sprich die Polizeistationen abschafft, und die Bürger hilflos ggü. den Einbrüchen zurücklässt.
Dann auch noch Überwachung,.... schlimmer als Stasi.

btw.
Gründungsursache der AfD war übrigens das überboardende Geldverschenken an die Südeuropäer.
Ratet mal, Wer jetzt Corona bezahlt.
_(Brexit, ich bin dann mal raus,   ... lass doch die dummen Krauts bezahlen, meint Boris)_

Corona ist übrigens in dem Fall kein Bier und kostet etlichen Nullen mehr.
_(geht auch von der Rente ab)

Hauptsache die Berufspolitiker, die noch keinen Tag gearbeitet haben, bekommen ne fette Pension.
Man sieht auch auch an Frau Baerboeck ganz gut, das diese Leute denken, keine Steuern bezahlen zu müssen, WtF!_


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer die AfD in Sachsen kritisiert lebt wahrscheinlich net im Grenzgebiet, wo die Staatsmacht gerne wegschaut, sprich die Polizeistationen abschafft, und die Bürger hilflos ggü. den Einbrüchen zurücklässt.
> Dann auch noch Überwachung,.... schlimmer als Stasi.
> 
> btw.
> ...


wer bezahlt "Corona"  an wen?


----------



## Accolade (25. Mai 2021)

Die Stromkonzerne haben seit 2000 über 40 Milliarden Steuergelder bekommen für die Umrüstung.

2021 bekommen sie nochmals 2,5 Milliarden Euro um uns den Strom teurer zu machen.








						Entschädigung für AKW-Abschaltung: 2,4 Milliarden für Atom-Aus
					

Regierung und Konzerne einigen sich auf Entschädigung für den Atomausstieg. Eine „Irrsinnssumme“ für die Unternehmen, kritisieren die Grünen.




					taz.de
				




2003 habe ich für ca. 2000kW/h ca. 38 euro im Jahr bezahlt.  Jetzt bezahle ich für 2200kW/h, ja is bissi mehr, 74 Euro!!!

Deutschland ist Spitzenreiter im Strompreis. Nicht nur das, in Frankreich, Belgien stehen die Atommeiler mit rissen und wir schalten alles ab um voll Grün zu sein. Was ist hier eigentlich grün das alle Pleite gehen weil der Strom nicht mehr bezahlbar ist ? Was ist das für ein kranker Mist der hier auf dem Rücken der Leute abgezogen wird ? Da könnt ihr euch noch auf was einstellen wenn die Grünen im Herbst an die Macht kommen! Ohjeohjeohje


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> wer bezahlt "Corona"  an wen?











						EU-Gipfel: Was steckt im Corona-Hilfspaket und wer bezahlt das? - Finanzen.de
					

Die Regierungschefs der EU haben sich auf ein 750 Milliarden Euro schweres Hilfspaket geeinigt. Wer davon profitiert, wer zur Kasse gebeten wird und warum das Paket noch scheitern könnte, klärt finanzen.de heute.




					www.finanzen.de
				



_(und Das ist nur die Spitze vom Eisberg, da kommt noch Einiges nach, net zu vergessen das ein greener Nichtwirtschaftsfachmann Habeck die EZB für diese Zwecke einspannen will.
Wo erfreulicherweise der Hauptzahler Deutschland gar nix mehr zu melden hat, weil Litauen,Malta, Zypern u.a. genauso viel Stimmrecht haben)_

Die Infos gabs wohl net auf FACEBOOK ?

btw.
Unsere freundlichen Nachbarn(Polen) bekommen übrigens generell aus dem regulären EU-Topf
ca. Soviel, wie Deutschland einzahlt. ... Transfer mal anders.
_Wäre ja auch blöd, pro Kopf vorzugehen, oder?_


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> EU-Gipfel: Was steckt im Corona-Hilfspaket und wer bezahlt das? - Finanzen.de
> 
> 
> Die Regierungschefs der EU haben sich auf ein 750 Milliarden Euro schweres Hilfspaket geeinigt. Wer davon profitiert, wer zur Kasse gebeten wird und warum das Paket noch scheitern könnte, klärt finanzen.de heute.
> ...


K


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Kennen wir uns? Blöder Text.


blöd, ähm? ... eher dumme deutsche Schafe

btw.
Malta ist beim Impfen deutlich weiter als good old Germany.
Nix mit gleichmäßigem Verteilen und gemeinsam Einkaufen von Impfstoff.
Die pfiiffigen Südstaaten lachen doch den Coronameister Dtl. nur noch aus.









						Malta verkündet Herdenimmunität
					

Wenn ein ausreichend großer Teil der Bevölkerung immun ist, kann sich das Virus nicht mehr ausbreiten, auch die noch Ungeimpften wären geschützt und die Pandemie beendet. Während für die meisten Länder dieser Zustand in weiter Ferne liegt, erklärt Malta, Herdenimmunität erreicht zu haben.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. Mai 2021)

Accolade schrieb:


> Deutschland ist Spitzenreiter im Strompreis. Nicht nur das, in Frankreich, Belgien stehen die Atommeiler mit rissen und wir schalten alles ab um voll Grün zu sein. Was ist hier eigentlich grün das alle Pleite gehen weil der Strom nicht mehr bezahlbar ist ? Was ist das für ein kranker Mist der hier auf dem Rücken der Leute abgezogen wird ? Da könnt ihr euch noch auf was einstellen wenn die Grünen im Herbst an die Macht kommen! Ohjeohjeohje


Schau dir mal an, wer Grün wählt.
Überdurchschnittlich wohlhabend und/oder sehr jung. Erstere haben genug Geld, denen ist auch der dreifache Strompreis egal. Und Letztere haben bisher kaum für ihr Leben gearbeitet.

Wir erleben ja aktuell ein "greenwashing" in der Gesellschaft. Leute die übermotorisierte SUVs fahren und X mal im Jahr in Urlaub fliegen, machen ihr Kreuz bei den Grünen weil sie sich dann besser fühlen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (25. Mai 2021)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Quelle?
> 
> Das Leugnen des Klimawandels ist tatsächlich dämlich. Klimawandel gibt es schon, seit es Klima gibt.  Eigentlich ist ein stabiles Klima, wie wir es die letzten 10.000Jahre hatten, in der Erdgeschichte atypisch.
> 
> Die Frage wie weit der Mensch das Klima beeinfluss ist für mich die große unbekannte. DASS er das tut, glaube ich auch. Mir fehlen aber die Zusammenhänge, was jetzt wie wen beeinflusst.



Das ist das größte Problem was mich überhaupt an der Diskussion Stört.
Natürlich bin ich für einen Allgemeinen Umweltschutz, das man seinen Dreck nicht ständig in die Natur kippt und Rohstoffe recycelt.

Aber wir sind in der Diskussion doch längst über diesen Punkt hinaus... bisher kann keiner wirklich nachweisen wie sich CO2 auf die Umwelt auswirkt.  Es wird als das Böse Klimagas hingestellt .. das war es aber auch.
vor ein paar Jahrzehnten ging noch die Angst rum wir steuern auf die Nächste Eiszeit zu.. heute redet man von Klima erwärmung.
Das gleichzeitig im Hintergrund die Solaraktivitäten und das Erdmagnetfeld in nem natürlichen Wandel sind wird absulut ignoriert.

Auch Kotzt mich dabei diese Scheinheiligkeit an. Denn wir reden gar nicht von Reduzierung von CO2 sondern Realistisch eigentlich von Outsourcing von CO2..Es ist eine riesige Panik basierte Gewinnorientierte Industrie

was wir einsparen Pusten andere Länder mal eben nebenbei einfach zusätzlich in die Luft. Deutschland hat bis 2050 ein CO2 budget was China allein in nem halben Jahr in die Atmosphäre bläst.
Wir bauen Atomkraftwerke und Kohlekraftwerke ab.. und in anderen Ländern baut man sie zur Zeit massiv aus.


Einerseits Bauen wir Windkraftanlagen, andererseits Roden wir dafür ganze Wälder und die entsprechende Flora und Fauna
Einerseits sollen wir CO2 Neutral Produzieren.. andererseits wandern hier ganze industrien deswegen aus, Produzieren im ausland und Schicken die Waren um den halben Globus

Wir bauen E-Autos und verwüsten dafür ganze Landstriche um an die Ressourcen zu kommen. unsere Alten verbrenner Fahren dafür noch Jahrzehnte über den Globus in anderen Ländern
ect ect

Ich sehe es im Moment ehrlich gesagt so,
um es hier in Deutschland alles Klimaneutral hinzubekommen müssen andere Länder auf der Welt ihre Umweltverschmutzung massivst ausbauen und hochfahren.
Wir werden in 30 Jahren mit den Fingern auf sie Zeigen, wohl wissend das wir der Grund dafür sind... und im endeffekt hat niemand gewonnen.. wir bezahlen Billionen und andere Sterben daran.. und der Klimawandel geht weiter wie seit anbegin der Zeit


----------



## Accolade (25. Mai 2021)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Schau dir mal an, wer Grün wählt.
> Überdurchschnittlich wohlhabend und/oder sehr jung. Erstere haben genug Geld, denen ist auch der dreifache Strompreis egal. Und Letztere haben bisher kaum für ihr Leben gearbeitet.
> 
> Wir erleben ja aktuell ein "greenwashing" in der Gesellschaft. Leute die übermotorisierte SUVs fahren und X mal im Jahr in Urlaub fliegen, machen ihr Kreuz bei den Grünen weil sie sich dann besser fühlen.


Absolut! Vor diesen Bekloppten dürfen wir doch nicht kaptulieren ? Was nehmen sich diese Leute eigentlich heraus ? Ich habe die schnauze so voll von diesen Grünen. Das alleschlimmste, ich habe Grün gewählt in den erst beiden mal. Auch in der Hoffnung das endlich mal Entkriminalisiert wird und ENDLICH dem Drogenuntergrund das Geld entzogen wird. Die Holländer haben verstanden. Die Deutschen haben die Grünen die alles machen nur nicht die Umwelt Schützen. 

Noch ein Problem. Deutschland hat 385.000km² was wollen die Grünen ? Leute ohne Ende ins Land lassen wo Deutsche schon mit 300 Leute vor einer Wohungsbesichtigung stehen oder Natur ? Viel ist ja nicht mehr übrig. Sie sollten sich mal entscheiden!


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2021)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Die Frage wie weit der Mensch das Klima beeinfluss ist für mich die große unbekannte. DASS er das tut, glaube ich auch. Mir fehlen aber die Zusammenhänge, was jetzt wie wen beeinflusst.


Ist doch wissenschaftlich alles belegt.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch wissenschaftlich alles belegt.


B


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und genau das, ein Untergehen von Unternehmen die falsch gewirtschaftet haben, wäre der bereinigende Effekt des freien Marktes gewesen. Da wir aber lieber alles und jeden retten da Schmerzen verboten wurden und wir Probleme einfach mit (Giral-)Geld zukippen haben wir jetzt die ganzen Zombiefirmen und demnächst Inflation für alle - einschließlich in geretteten aber weiter unrentablen Firmen gebundenem Kapital.
> Das einzige was die Retterei bewirkt ist, dass statt diejenigen die Mist gebaut und/oder zu hoch gepokert haben insolvent gehen zu lassen all das schleichend auf die Allgemeinheit umgelegt wird. Man muss es nur so langsam machen dass der Frosch nicht merkt dass es warm wird.
> 
> Aber zum Thema - netter Spruch das "Die Preissteigerungen im Großhandel deuten auf einen Aufwärtstrend hin".
> ...


Japan ist das Beispiel schlechthin dafür. Wer sich dafür interessiert, sollte mal schauen, wie sich die Last der Zombiefirmen dort langfristig auf die Wirtschaft ausgewirkt hat. Die Probleme sind nicht nur das Kapital, die Firmen binden wertvolle, hochqualifizierte Arbeitskräfte an sich, die in den gesunden Firmen dringend benötigt werden. Man beobachtet, dass Leute mit guten Abschlüssen zu den großen, "wichtigen" Firmen mit wenig Innovation und Weiterentwicklung gehen. Dann "muss" der Staat diese Firmen umso mehr "retten". Produktivität in der Gesellschaft als Ganzes geht unter. Man hätte sie wirklich sofort Pleite gehen lassen. Je länger die Zombiefirmen existieren, desto größer fällt der Schaden für die Allgemeinheit aus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2021)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber Kommunisten kennen ja nur Verbote und müssen alles zwanghaft teurer machen, damit es so läuft wie in ihrer Ideologie bestimmt.


Es gab und gibt auf der Welt keinen Kommunismus (jeder nach seinen Bedürfnissen).
Eventuell mal eine ESG (jeder nach seinen Leistungen).

Im Kommunismus ist das Geld veschwunden und alle Klassenfragen gelöst.
Also zahlt auch keiner mehr für Energie, weil wir alle mit Solarzellen und Fusionsreaktoren Strom erzeugen.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Schon mal an die ganzen Niedriglöhner gedacht? Wie sollen die sich denn ein E-Auto leisten? Oder zur Arbeit kommen, wenn das Benzin noch teurer wird.


Die trifft es immer am härtesten.
Erst das Konto auf null und dann zockt der Staat noch immer weiter ab.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber da unsere Politiker ja nicht die hellsten Leuchten auf der Torte sind, werden wir die nächsten Jahre auch bestimmt die 40ct je kwh knacken...


Das dauert gar nicht mal so lange.


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch wissenschaftlich alles belegt.


Das ist eben wissenschaftlich gar nicht belegt ! Und von welcher Wissenschaft reden wir? Ergebnisoffene Wissenschaft oder Ideologie gesteuerte Wissenschaft ( z.B. Gender-Mainstream) . Echte unabhängige Wissenschaft ist es auf jeden Fall nicht . 

Aber hey....im Ausland werden bis zu 1500 Kohlekraftwerke gebaut oder sind in  Planung ! Ich bin sicher das die uns mit Strom versorgen werden , damit Deutschland CO2 Neutral wird . 


Dekadenz – Jubelnd in den Untergang- Ein Film von Imad Karim​
libanesisch-deutscher Regisseur, Drehbuchautor und ehemaliger Fernsehjournalist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onkgPTPnNPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier wird in 28 Minuten sehr unterhaltsam der geistige Zustand in Europa , bzw. Deutschland erklärt .
Dieser kurze Film hat mich richtig geflasht ! Den habe ich mir drei mal hintereinander angesehen , weil er es geschafft hat alles so treffend in so kurzer Zeit zu beschreiben was hier los ist . Dieser Mann steht der AFD sehr nahe , also für Linke und Grüne sehr ,sehr verstörend .


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2021)

Hmmm, dann müsste ich als reiner Ökostromabnehmer ja eigentlich keine EEG Umlage zahlen. 

Finde den Fehler...  

Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wo die zusätzlichen Milliarden verbrannt werden oder besser nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Belegt würde ich noch nicht sahen, eher Hochrechnung.


Der Menschen gemachte Klimawandel ist wissenschaftlicher Fakt.
Nix Hochrechnung.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Grober Denkfehler.
> Die Politik ist hier nicht die Lösung, sondern das Problem, indem die Strompreise künstlich erhöht werden durch die EEG-Umlage.


Da läuft vieles falsch. Der kleine Bürger muss die Spinnereien der Politik ausbaden. Für uns wird der Strom teurer, aber die großen Deutschen Unternehmen bekommen Stromsubventionen das es nur so raucht. Es wird halt widermal mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Aber was will man schon großartig von unseren Volksvertretern erwarten, wenn doch jedes Ministerium triefend durchtränkt von Lobbyisten ist?!


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Da läuft vieles falsch. Der kleine Bürger muss die Spinnereien der Politik ausbaden. Für uns wird der Strom teurer, aber die großen Deutschen Unternehmen bekommen Stromsubventionen das es nur so raucht.


Interessant ist ja, dass die EEG Umlage auch auf CO2 neutral erzeugten Strom erhoben wird.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den ganzen Unsinn wieder abschaffen und sich eine andere Art ausdenken oder es einfach mal ohne Subventionen probieren.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass die EEG Umlage auch auf CO2 neutral erzeugten Strom erhoben wird.
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den ganzen Unsinn wieder abschaffen und sich eine andere Art ausdenken oder es einfach mal ohne Subventionen probieren.


Da sagst du was! Ich betreibe in Zukunft selbst ein PV-Anlage und ärgere mich über den ganzen Sachverhalt. Es ist in meinen Augen einfach Banane das bei Eigenstromverbrauch auch noch Gebühren fällig werden. Grundsätzlich zahlen Eigenversorger, die ihren Strom mit EEG-Anlagen erzeugen, einen  reduzierten Umlage-Betrag von 40 %  der regulären EEG-Umlage (§ 61b EEG 2021). Für Betreiber von Anlagen bis zu einer Größe von 30 kW kommt außerdem eine vollständige Befreiung nach § 61b EEG 2021 in Betracht. 

Meine Anlage liegt zwar über den 30 kW, aber dennoch ist diese ganze Regelung einfach Banane. Du wirst quasi gezwungen eine größere Anlage zu verbauen damit du vollständig befreit bist. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es keine Bundeseinheitliche Förderung für PV-Anlagen und Stromspeicher. Und die deutsche PV-Industrie ist auch nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Hier hat der Staat zu langsam und zu zögerlich reagiert. Die Asiatischen Länder haben uns hier knallhart vom Markt gedrängt. Als dann im Jahr 2012 die Förderung von PV noch stärker beschnitten wurde, war das quasi das Todesurteil für die deutsche PV-Industrie. Einen Einbruch von rund 80% kannst du nicht einfach so weg stecken. 

Man müsste die EEG-Umlage grundsätzlich überarbeiten. Angefangen bei mehr Handelsmöglichkeiten der EGG-Strommengen bis hin zur knallharten Prüfung von Firmen-Stromsubventionen. Überkapazitäten müssen geprüft und abgeschafft werden, damit der Strompreis sich stabilisiert. Aber im Umkehrschluss bringt es auch nicht, wenn wir die Kraftwerke abschalten und dafür Atomstrom aus Frankreich importieren.


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Da sagst du was! Ich betreibe in Zukunft selbst ein PV-Anlage und ärgere mich über den ganzen Sachverhalt. Es ist in meinen Augen einfach Banane das bei Eigenstromverbrauch auch noch Gebühren fällig werden. Grundsätzlich zahlen Eigenversorger, die ihren Strom mit EEG-Anlagen erzeugen, einen reduzierten Umlage-Betrag von 40 % der regulären EEG-Umlage (§ 61b EEG 2021). Für Betreiber von Anlagen bis zu einer Größe von 30 kW kommt außerdem eine vollständige Befreiung nach § 61b EEG 2021 in Betracht.
> 
> Meine Anlage liegt zwar über den 30 kW, aber dennoch ist diese ganze Regelung einfach Banane. Du wirst quasi gezwungen eine größere Anlage zu verbauen damit du vollständig befreit bist.
> 
> ...


Für mich ist das der moderne Ablasshandel. Was bringt es Strukturen aufzubauen, die auf eigene Faust nicht lauffähig sind?(Ökostrom ohne Netzstabilität)  Wir importieren massiv Atomstrom aus Frankreich, Frankreich baut die Kapazitäten noch weiter aus. Das Land liegt doch um die Ecke. Wenn es eine Fukushima oder Tschenobyl gibt, trifft es uns doch genauso. Mit der CO2-Neutralität outsourcen wir die Emissionen an die Drittländer, die wesentlich ineffizientere und unsaubere Kraftwerke betreiben. Das macht doch das Problem noch schlimmer, als es ist. Wo ist dort der Mehrwert?
Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich für den Quatsch kräftig zahle. Die einzig sinnvolle Investition, die wirklich was bringt, wäre die Schaffung der Speicherkapazitäten für den Ökostrom. Von Elektroautos halten ich nichts. Die Zukunft wird den Wasserstoffautos gehören.


----------



## glatt_rasiert (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Menschen gemachte Klimawandel ist wissenschaftlicher Fakt.
> Nix Hochrechnung.



Aber auch erst seit man die Temperaturen der Weltmeere miteinbezieht, davor konnte man nur geringe Veränderungen feststellen.
Fakt ist auch das CO2 Werte vor einer Eiszeit höher sind als vor einer Hitzeperiode.

Ebenso ist diese Treibhausdebatte sehr fragwürdig, denn wir haben eine offene Atmosphäre (flüchtig), d.h. die Wärme wird vom All absorbiert.
Was darauf schließen lässt das es eine oder andere Ursachen für die Klimaerwärmung geben muss.

Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt, doch das hier etwas nicht zusammen passt kann man nicht bestreiten.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, genau das ist das Problem, der Markt muss frei sein, so, dass die Politik sich da nicht mehr einmischen kann. Dann sind auch die Preise nicht mehr so hoch.


Selten so gelacht!


truppi schrieb:


> Nennt sich Kollektivstrafe, primitiv ist aber so.


Haben es doch kollektiv verrissen, warum sollte man sich da jetzt einzelne vorknöpfen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2021)

Acandri schrieb:


> Mhhhm, bist du dir sicher das du da nach dem Staat schreien willst?
> 
> Bei dem aktuellen Strompreis von ~32Cent pro kWh sind knapp 51,4% Steuern, Abgaben und Umlagen. Dank neuer CO2-Steuer sehr stark steigend.
> 
> ...



Umlagen gehen ebenfalls an Erzeuger, deswegen heiße die so. Netzumlage liegt 2021 übrigens bei 27,8 Prozent (inkl. Offshore + NEV), nicht 24,5 und strengenommen könnte man die Konzessionsabgabe auch noch mit dazuzählen, denn die Zahlen die Netzbetreiber praktisch als Pauschal"miete" für den öffentlichen Raum, den ihre Netze beanspruchen. Das wäre dann rund 1/3 für Netze als größter Posten, 20,6 + 23 Prozent für die Erzeuger  inklusive EEG und nur 21 Prozent gehen in die Staatskasse.





__





						Strompreiszusammensetzung 2022: Details zum Strompreis | VERIVOX
					

Der Strompreis besteht aus vielen einzelnen Komponenten. Erfahren Sie, wie die Strompreiszusammensetzung für private Haushalte im Jahr 2022 aussieht.




					www.verivox.de
				







Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema - netter Spruch das "Die Preissteigerungen im Großhandel deuten auf einen Aufwärtstrend hin".
> Ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren noch kein einziges Jahr erlebt, wo die Strompreise von einem Jahr zum nächsten gefallen wären. Kein. Einziges. Von rund 15 cent im Jahr 2000 auf rund 30 cent im Jahr 2020 ist das was ich erlebt habe. Jedes Jahr so 0,5 - 1,5 cent/kWh mehr, natürlich immer in einem von wir-sind-so-geil-aber-können-nicht-anders-Höflichkeitsgeschwurbel-Brief des Energieversorgers angekündigt. Auch hier - Frosch und so.
> Die Prophezeihung, dass es in Zukunft teurer werden könnte ist also nun wirklich keine Kunst.
> 
> ...



Das ist das komische bei den Preisberechnungen der Stromkonzerne:
Gehen die Börsenpreise *hoch*, dann *steigt* der Endkunden-Strompreis. Natürlich nicht um die berichteten 1,1 Cent/kWh, wie der Einkaufspreis, sondern eher um 2-5 Cent/kWh.
Gehen die Börsenpreise *runter*, dann *steigt* der Endkunden-Strompreis, weil die EEG-Zuschläge steigen. Komischerweise führt auch hier ein 1,1 Cent niedrigerer Börsenpreis _für 100 Prozent_ des eingekauften Stroms und eine entsprechende 1,1 Cent höhere Umlage _für 42 Prozent_ in Kombination zu 2-5 Cent/kWh mehr.
Parallel dazu benötigen sie Milliardenzuschüsse als Entschädigung für die Stilllegung _defizitärer_ Kohlekrafwerke, um die entgangenen _Gewinne_ auszugleichen und machen jedes Jahr Milliarden _Profit_, haben aber leider _kein Geld_, um Atomkraftwerke voll zu versichern oder gar die Kosten für deren Müll zu übernehmen. Aber wehe, ein Politiker spricht sich dafür aus, ein Windrad aufzustellen!




Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Das ist eben wissenschaftlich gar nicht belegt ! Und von welcher Wissenschaft reden wir? Ergebnisoffene Wissenschaft oder Ideologie gesteuerte Wissenschaft ( z.B. Gender-Mainstream) . Echte unabhängige Wissenschaft ist es auf jeden Fall nicht .



Klimatologie und Meterologie zählen zu den Geo-, nicht Geisteswissenschaften. Der CO2-bedingte Treibhauseffekt ist pure Physik, also Naturwissenschaft. Beide Wissenschaften haben reichlich Beobachtungen und Belege für die beschreibenen Mechanismen vorgelegt – und das in den 80er Jahren.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die einzig sinnvolle Investition, die wirklich was bringt, wäre die Schaffung der Speicherkapazitäten für den Ökostrom.


Du meinst ganz im Sinne von dem hier? *Klick*



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Von Elektroautos halten ich nichts. Die Zukunft wird den Wasserstoffautos gehören.


**Klugscheißmodus an** Wasserstoffauto = E-Auto* *Klugscheißmodus aus** 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Was bringt es Strukturen aufzubauen, die auf eigene Faust nicht lauffähig sind?(Ökostrom ohne Netzstabilität)


Wichtiger Punkt!  Ab einer gewissen kW-Grenze muss du von deinem Stromanbieter (in meinem Fall Bayernwerke) prüfen lassen, ob das Stromnetz die Einspeisung von PV-Strom überhaupt ab kann. 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Zukunft wird den Wasserstoffautos gehören.


Allerdings nur, wenn es dir gelingt den Wasserstoff grün zu produzieren.
Und auch hier läuft Deutschland (mal wieder) Gefahr sich von anderen Ländern komplett abhängig zu machen. man schließt Kooperationen mit Saudi Arabien anstatt sich selbst mal an die Umsetzung zu machen. Möglichkeiten gibt es genug. Japan hat erst kürzlich eine neue Möglichkeit aufgezeigt aus einem Abfallprodukt, in diesem Fall Klärschlamm, noch einen Nutzen zu ziehen. Andere filtern widerum Edelmetalle heraus, erzeugen damit CO2-Neutral Energie oder wandeln ihn zur Rohstoffquelle um. Und Deutschland? Nun, wir verbrennen ihn. Wortwörtlich...  Möglichkeiten gibt es also viele, aber man muss auch den Mut haben die ersten Schritte zu wagen. Grundsätzlich bin ich ein Befürworter der E-Mobilität. Allerdings muss diese Idee auch zu Ende gedacht werden. Und unsere Regierung hinterlässt bei mir den Eindruck, das sie eben genau das nicht getan haben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2021)

Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Das ist eben wissenschaftlich gar nicht belegt ! Und von welcher Wissenschaft reden wir? Ergebnisoffene Wissenschaft oder Ideologie gesteuerte Wissenschaft ( z.B. Gender-Mainstream) . Echte unabhängige Wissenschaft ist es auf jeden Fall nicht .
> 
> Aber hey....im Ausland werden bis zu 1500 Kohlekraftwerke gebaut oder sind in  Planung ! Ich bin sicher das die uns mit Strom versorgen werden , damit Deutschland CO2 Neutral wird .
> 
> ...


haste deshalb extra nochmal auf seine vielfältigen qualifikationen hingewiesen? (Empirischer) Wissenschaftler isser nicht zufällig auch noch?


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> haste deshalb extra nochmal auf seine vielfältigen qualifikationen hingewiesen? (Empirischer) Wissenschaftler isser nicht zufällig auch noch?


Was willst du eigentlich von mir ?


----------



## Nebulus07 (25. Mai 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Dem Grundtenor der CO2 Steuer kann ich mitgehen, aber grundsätzlich hat sich bei mir privat der Strompreis anders verhalten, als hier von den genannten Mitschreibern. Mein kwh Preis ist über die Jahre gesunken. Über den jährlichen Wechseln konnte ich meine Kosten senken und erwarte jetzt nur über die möglicherweise steigene CO2 Steuer einen Verteuerung. Letztes Jahr hatte ich pro kwh 0,28€ bezahlt und dieses Jahr 0,25€.


2000 hat die kWh 14Cent gekostet... Denk mal darüber nach.
Der größte Teil der Verbraucher zahlt 29C die kWh. Und daran ist nur die CO2 Steuer (früher Ökosteuer) Schuld.
Jetzt muß man sich fragen, wieso ist der Strom in D, der teuerste auf der Welt? Aber im gleichen Zug nicht der Reinste? Sprich wir pumpen trotzdem unglauglich viel CO2 in die Luft.  Da paßt ja eins zum anderen nicht. Der größte Fehler den man machen konnte, auf Druck der Medien und der grünen Redaktionen dieser Medien, über Jahrzehnte den Atomstrom schlecht zu reden, bis man aus rein ideologischen Gründen, diesen abschalten läßt.
Es gibt mehr Menschen die an Feinstaub durch die Kohleverstromung sterben (Lungenkrebs), als Menschen die nach einem Supergau an Verstrahlung gestorben sind.

Jeder der ein wenig mitdenkt, weiß das wir entweder die Klassensprecherin der Grünen bekommen oder den Kneipenkumpel aus NRW.
Die SPD wird sich zur "Erneuerung" verabschieden aus der Regierung. (Tja Heiko, das wird ja blöde für dich.) Und die Linken und die AFD sind zu Radikal in ihren Ansichten. Die FTP ist wie immer geil aufs Mitmachen, egal bei wem. Hauptsache die Firmen zahlen weniger Steuern und die privatisierung von Staatseigentum, geht weiter.

Was spricht für die CDU?
-Korruption
-Vetternwirtschaft
-Filz
-überalterte Partei
-wehrt sich mit allen Mitteln, gegen ein Einwanderungsgesetz

Was spricht für die Grün*innen? Hier mal aus dem Wahlprogramm!
- Gendersprache wird offiziell eingeführt
+ das Weihnachtsgeld muß nicht mehr versteuert werden!
- massive weitere Erhöhung der CO2 Steuer
- Städte sollen Autofrei werden, die Leute sollen lieber Fahrrad fahren
- Reichinnensteuer (wobei jeder der normal arbeiten geht, schon reich ist)
- höhere Erbschaftssteuer
- grundsätzlich wird eben alles teurer, damit die Vision einer Multi*Kulti Gesellschaft finanziert werden kann. Ebenfalls auf keinen Fall ein Einwanderungsgesetz! Die Stärkste die es hier hin schafft, darf bleiben.
- weitere Bildung von Korruption und Vett*innenwirtschaft, durch das Verlängern der Legislaturperiode, von 4 Jahren auf 5 Jahre. Ebenfalls resultiert daraus eine Bürg/er*innenentmündigung.


----------



## Alreech (25. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das ist das komische bei den Preisberechnungen der Stromkonzerne:
> Gehen die Börsenpreise _hoch_, dann _steigt_ der Endkunden-Strompreis. Natürlich nicht um die berichteten 1,1 Cent/kWh, wie der Einkaufspreis, sondern eher um 2-5 Cent/kWh.
> Gehen die Börsenpreise _runter_, dann _steigt_ der Endkunden-Strompreis, weil die EEG-Zuschläge steigen. Komischerweise führt auch hier ein 1,1 Cent niedrigerer Börsenpreis _für 100 Prozent_ des eingekauften Stroms und eine entsprechende 1,1 Cent höhere Umlage _für 42 Prozent_ in Kombination zu 2-5 Cent/kWh mehr.
> Parallel dazu benötigen sie Milliardenzuschüsse als Entschädigung für die Stilllegung _defizitärer_ Kohlekrafwerke, um die entgangenen _Gewinne_ auszugleichen und machen jedes Jahr Milliarden _Profit_, haben aber leider _kein Geld_, um Atomkraftwerke voll zu versichern oder gar die Kosten für deren Müll zu übernehmen. Aber wehe, ein Politiker spricht sich dafür aus, ein Windrad aufzustellen!


Was ist an der Berechnung der Endverbraucherpreise komisch?
Der Preis für den Endverbraucher errechnet sich aus Beschaffungskosten für den Strom, EEG Umlage, Steuern & Abgaben.
Die privaten Betreiber von Windkraft & Photovoltaikanlagen bekommen eine feste Vergütung, egal ob der Strom gerade benötigt wird oder nicht.
Windkraftbetreiber erhalten eine Entschädigung für entgangenen Profit, wenn ihre Anlagen abgeregelt werden weil der Strom momentan nicht benötigt wird.
Wobei die Betreiber von Windkraft- und Photovoltaikanlagen nicht gezwungen sind verlässlich Strom zu liefern. Wenn die Sonne nicht scheint oder der Wind nicht weht müssen die nicht liefern, sind also nicht gezwungen selber Gas, Öl oder Kohlekraftwerke bereit zu halten. Die Kosten werden schön auf die großen, bösen Konzerne umgelegt.

Die großen, bösen Energiekonzerne in Deutschland sind zwar privatrechtlich organisiert, gehören aber oft Städten, Gemeinden oder Bundesländern.
Die Besitzer von Windkraft oder Photovoltaikanlagen sind dagegen Privatpersonen.

Alles in allem ist die deutsche "Energiewende" nichts anderes als ein Privatisierungprogramm bei dem der Profit mit der EEG Umlage privatisiert wird, während die Kosten für Netze & Ersatzkraftwerke über die Stromkosten sozialisiert werden.
Das ist nichts anderes als Neoliberalismus.

Ein wirklicher Wille die Strompreise für den Endverbraucher zu senken gibt es nicht wirklich. Dazu müsste man nur die Mehrwertsteuer auf den Strompreis senken, z.B. auf 0%.


XD-User schrieb:


> Mit uns kann man es ja machen...
> Sowieso schon den teuersten Strom in ganz Europa und dann immer noch einen drauf setzen, lächerlich.
> Zumindest muss ja rein theoretisch irgendwann die EEG Umlage wegfallen... so in 50 Jahren oder so


Wenn die Politik niedrigere Strompreise will müsste sie nur die Mehrwertsteuer bei Strom reduzieren oder auf 0% setzen.
Wollen sie aber nicht.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Witzig, die Grünen forderten einmal: Schmeißt die Nachtspeicher raus, Gasheizungen rein. Nun wird Gas höher besteuert und Stromheizungen empfohlen.


Nachtspeicher sind böse gewesen weil sie nachts mit billigen Atomstrom geladen wurden den grad keiner braucht.
War besser den billig zu verkaufen als die Kraftwerke runter zu fahren.

Jetzt sind Nachtspeicheröfen gut, weil der Energieversorger dort den Windkraftstrom los werden kann den er per Einspeißezwang abnehmen muß.

Ist trotzdem für den Betreiber von Nachtspeicheröfen problematisch, da der Strompreis immer noch steigt.
Allerdings können die meisten nicht so einfach wechseln weil ein Umstieg auf Wärmepumpe (oder Gas/Öl) größere Investitonen erfordert (Heizkreislauf, Fußbodenheizung,...).

IMHO das sinnvollste was man momentan als Besitzer einer Nachtspeícherheizung tun kann: Einen Holzofen* einbauen. Und zwar einen der auch ohne Strom funktioniert.
So kann man dann in der Übergangszeit ohne Strom heizen, und hat auch ein Backup falls der Strom mal längere Zeit weg ist.
In Zukunft sollte man gerade als Betreiber von elektrischen Speicherheizungen auch daran denken das der Stromversorger einen ganz schnell die Heizung abdrehen kann, wenn das Stromangebot zu niedrig ist.

------
*Ironischerweise wurden in den 60er viel Kohle- und Öleinzelöfen durch Elektroheizungen ersetzt, was für bessere Luft in den Städten gesorgt hat. Jetzt Holzöfen als Backup für den Nachtspeicher zu verwenden hat genau den gegenteiligen Effekt.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Was spricht für die Grün*innen? Hier mal aus dem Wahlprogramm!
> - Gendersprache wird offiziell eingeführt
> + das Weihnachtsgeld muß nicht mehr versteuert werden!
> - massive weitere Erhöhung der CO2 Steuer
> ...



Die Partei heisst "Die Grünen".
+ massive weitere Erhöhung der CO2 Steuer:
gerne so weit nach oben (und dann bitte auch für alle), bis es sich nicht mehr rechnet -oder noch besser- richtig schmerzt, jeden Tag mit der Karre zur Arbeit zu fahren obwohl man es bequem mit den Öffis könnte oder es sich nicht mehr lohnt Kartoffeln oder Äpfel etc. aus Ägypten zu importieren usw. usf. ... Muss halt vernünftig umgesetzt werden.

+ Städte sollen Autofrei werden, die Leute sollen lieber Fahrrad fahren:
Wunderbar! Und dazu bitte gleich noch weniger von den weltweit immer gleichen Konsumtempeln in den Städten und dafür mehr Raum für Entspannung und Begegnung - unterschriebe ich sofort! Zu guter letzt ist Radfahren auch noch um längen gesünder als motorisiertes Fahren. 

+ Reichensteuer (wobei jeder der normal arbeiten geht, schon reich ist)
Aus der Sicht eines Afrikaners oder Inders vermutlich schon. Ich frag dann gleich mal bei den hart arbeitenden Damen und Herren an unseren Anlagen nachfragen wie die das so sehen. "Reichensteuer" nach oben? Ich  bitte darum. Was will ein einzelner Mensch bitteschön mit mehreren tausend Millionen an Vermögen?

Der Rest von deinen Punkten tangiert mich an sich nicht bis kaum... Jedenfalls nicht so sehr, dass ich meine davon irgend einen Nachteil zu erfahren. ^^


Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich von mir ?


Eigentlich? Gor nix.


----------



## Bluebird (25. Mai 2021)

czk666 schrieb:


> Die AFD ist aber nunmal wirklich eine braune FDP. Glaube mir. Ich beziehe mein Wissen auch nicht aus den Mainstream Medien.


weißt du was das ist mir langsam scheiss egal, wir brauchen einen Kurswechsel und denn wird es mit keiner der alten Parteien geben !
Die Afd wird wie alle Kompromisse machen müssen aber Fakt ist so geht es nicht weiter ...
Also bitte feste Grüne wählen , aber dann brennt die Bude in weniger als 4 Jahren nur ist dann der schaden noch mal so gross .


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Du meinst ganz im Sinne von dem hier? *Klick*


Nope, die Lösung ist nicht noch mehr Müll-Batterien, die die Umwelt verschmutzen. Man sollte sich in der Natur umschauen, am besten und nachhaltig lässt sich Energie in chemischen Verbindungen speichern. Das ist unsere Grundlage zum Leben (Oxidation von Kohlenwasserstoffen). Eine sehr grüne Möglichkeit wäre diese:




__





						Wasserelektrolyse – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Man würde zugleich das Problem der Speicherung der Überschüsse zur Netzstabilität grün ohne Atomstrom lösen können.


Painkiller schrieb:


> **Klugscheißmodus an** Wasserstoffauto = E-Auto* *Klugscheißmodus aus**


Ich meine den Wasserstoffantrieb. Der Wirkungsgrad bei der Stromerzeugung wäre um die 21%, das dann in die Batterien einzuspeichen würde noch 5-6% kosten. Es ist besser die Autos von vorne herein mit Wasserstoff zu betreiben (Wirkungsgrad 80%+).








						Wasserstoffantrieb – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Das Know-How dazu ist gerade in Deutschland reichlich vorhanden. Man müsste das Rad nicht neu erfinden (E-Autos), sondern die bestehenden Strukturen auf H2 anzupassen. Wasser als Abgas wäre doch ein Traum 
Ich sehe da noch mehr Symbiosis: Man betreibe Elektrolyse aus der überschüssigen Windkraftenergie in den Speicherstädten mit Hilfe vom Meereswasser, daraus in den Wasserstoffkraftwerken reines Wasser als Abfallprodukt erzeugen, mit Salzen/Mineralien/Spurenelementen versehen und nach Saudi-Arabien als Trinkwasser exportieren 




Painkiller schrieb:


> Allerdings nur, wenn es dir gelingt den Wasserstoff grün zu produzieren.
> Und auch hier läuft Deutschland (mal wieder) Gefahr sich von anderen Ländern komplett abhängig zu machen. man schließt Kooperationen mit Saudi Arabien anstatt sich selbst mal an die Umsetzung zu machen. Möglichkeiten gibt es genug. Japan hat erst kürzlich eine neue Möglichkeit aufgezeigt aus einem Abfallprodukt, in diesem Fall Klärschlamm, noch einen Nutzen zu ziehen. Andere filtern widerum Edelmetalle heraus, erzeugen damit CO2-Neutral Energie oder wandeln ihn zur Rohstoffquelle um. Und Deutschland? Nun, wir verbrennen ihn. Wortwörtlich...  Möglichkeiten gibt es also viele, aber man muss auch den Mut haben die ersten Schritte zu wagen. Grundsätzlich bin ich ein Befürworter der E-Mobilität. Allerdings muss diese Idee auch zu Ende gedacht werden. Und unsere Regierung hinterlässt bei mir den Eindruck, das sie eben genau das nicht getan haben.


Saudi-Arabiens Lage ist sehr lukrativ für Wasserstoffproduktion: Keine Wolken, Rundumsonneneinstrahlung für die anhaltende Elektrolyse, sehr geringe Bevölkerungsdichte, kein Schwein dort interessiert, ob man hunderte Anlange irgendwo in der Wüste baut oder nicht (Vergleich zur Abholzung für die ganzen Windräder in DE). Und nochmals, da gibt es bereits Strukturen wegen der Ölförderung, es ist für sie ein Leichtes auf Wasserstoff umzurüsten.
In Deutschland oder im Norden allgemein macht es mehr Sinn von den Windanlagen und Strömungen unter Wasser (konstante Energiequelle!) Gebrauch zu machen, um das Netz mit Strom zu versorgen und gleichzeitig als Wasserstoff die Überschüsse zu speichern.

Das Sahnehäubchen wären Kernfusionskraftwerke, aber davon sind wir noch weit entfernt


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2021)

Bluebird schrieb:


> weißt du was das ist mir langsam scheiss egal, wir brauchen einen Kurswechsel und denn wird es mit keiner der alten Parteien geben !
> Die Afd wird wie alle Kompromisse machen müssen aber Fakt ist so geht es nicht weiter ..


Fakt ist, dass nun gerade dieser üble Mob hier auf keinsten Fall von auch nur irgendwem gebraucht wird! Zum Glück machen die sich Stück für Stück selbst unmöglich, siehe vor 'n paar Minuten wieder (Weidel & Chrupalla). Die können ablaufen, diese Heinis.


----------



## Nebulus07 (25. Mai 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Die Partei heisst "Die Grünen".
> + massive weitere Erhöhung der CO2 Steuer:
> gerne so weit nach oben (und dann bitte auch für alle), bis es sich nicht mehr rechnet -oder noch besser- richtig schmerzt, jeden Tag mit der Karre zur Arbeit zu fahren obwohl man es bequem mit den Öffis könnte oder es sich nicht mehr lohnt Kartoffeln oder Äpfel etc. aus Ägypten zu importieren usw. usf. ... Muss halt vernünftig umgesetzt werden.


Es betrifft aber nicht "nur" die Pendler... Es wird durch die CO2 Steuer, alles teurer. Und zwar wirklich alles. Lebensmittel werden teurer, weil der Transport teurer wird. Dünger wird teurer, Mieten werden teurer, der Traktor auf dem Feld wird teurer, da der Diesel teurer wird. Es ist ein Rattenschwanz sondergleichen. Alle die sagen, joa, macht mal die CO2 Steuer teurer, sollen sich nicht wundern, wenn dadurch die Inflation steigt aber das Gehalt nicht.



Jahtari schrieb:


> + Städte sollen Autofrei werden, die Leute sollen lieber Fahrrad fahren:
> Wunderbar! Und dazu bitte gleich noch weniger von den weltweit immer gleichen Konsumtempeln in den Städten und dafür mehr Raum für Entspannung und Begegnung - unterschriebe ich sofort! Zu guter letzt ist Radfahren auch noch um längen gesünder als motorisiertes Fahren.


Öffis?! LOOL. Ich wohne mitten in Köln und arbeite in Bonn. Mit der Bahn/Bus Kombination brauche ich 90 Minuten für eine Strecke. Mit dem PKW sind es 35 Minuten für eine Strecke. Selbst wenn der Liter Benzin 3 Euro kostet, werde ich weiter PKW fahren und dann auf ein E-Auto umsteigen und 20 Solarzellen im Garten montieren.


Jahtari schrieb:


> + Reichensteuer (wobei jeder der normal arbeiten geht, schon reich ist)
> Aus der Sicht eines Afrikaners oder Inders vermutlich schon. Ich frag dann gleich mal bei den hart arbeitenden Damen und Herren an unseren Anlagen nachfragen wie die das so sehen. "Reichensteuer" nach oben? Ich  bitte darum. Was will ein einzelner Mensch bitteschön mit mehreren tausend Millionen an Vermögen?


Es geht darum, das die die etwas haben, noch mehr aus der Tasche gezogen wird. z.B. wird die Grundsteuer erhöht. Jeder der Eigentum hat, muß in Zukunft sehr viel mehr Geld an Steuern zahlen. Dabei ist jemand der Eigentum hat, bei den Grünen schon reich.
Deine Klischees greife ich nicht auf!
Wie gesagt, es geht darum, den normalen Menschen, mit seinen 50.000Euro Jahresgehalt als reich abzustempeln und weiter die Steuermilliarden aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Sparen wird es nie geben bei den Kommunisten!





Jahtari schrieb:


> Der Rest von deinen Punkten tangiert mich an sich nicht bis kaum... Jedenfalls nicht so sehr, dass ich meine davon irgend einen Nachteil zu erfahren. ^^
> 
> Eigentlich? Gor nix.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (25. Mai 2021)

> (2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.







__





						Art 14 GG - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass nun gerade dieser üble Mob hier auf keinsten Fall von auch nur irgendwem gebraucht wird! Zum Glück machen die sich Stück für Stück selbst unmöglich, siehe vor 'n paar Minuten wieder (Weidel & Chrupalla). Die können ablaufen, diese Heinis.


Behauptet wer ? Diese Heinis benennen zumindest Roß und Reiter und haben verdammt gutes Parteiprogramm . Das ist im grunde das was die CDU/CSU vor 20 Jahren mal waren . 
Aber hey..mache dir keine Sorgen , die kommen nicht an die Macht . Dafür wird die linke Mainstream-Presse schon sorgen . Also gewöhnt euch schon mal an den Gedanken für alles und jeden zu bezahlen .

Es gibt nämlich einen unterschied zwischen " Ich will kalt duschen " oder " ich muß kalt duschen " .

Wie bestellt , so wird geliefert !


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Da sagst du was! Ich betreibe in Zukunft selbst ein PV-Anlage und ärgere mich über den ganzen Sachverhalt. Es ist in meinen Augen einfach Banane das bei Eigenstromverbrauch auch noch Gebühren fällig werden. Grundsätzlich zahlen Eigenversorger, die ihren Strom mit EEG-Anlagen erzeugen, einen reduzierten Umlage-Betrag von 40 % der regulären EEG-Umlage (§ 61b EEG 2021). Für Betreiber von Anlagen bis zu einer Größe von 30 kW kommt außerdem eine vollständige Befreiung nach § 61b EEG 2021 in Betracht.


Ich plane ebenfalls eine Anlage. Aber ich muss mich da noch mehr informieren. Der Plan ist, damit die Élektroautos aufzuladen.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Man müsste die EEG-Umlage grundsätzlich überarbeiten. Angefangen bei mehr Handelsmöglichkeiten der EGG-Strommengen bis hin zur knallharten Prüfung von Firmen-Stromsubventionen. Überkapazitäten müssen geprüft und abgeschafft werden, damit der Strompreis sich stabilisiert. Aber im Umkehrschluss bringt es auch nicht, wenn wir die Kraftwerke abschalten und dafür Atomstrom aus Frankreich importieren.


Ist das immer noch so, dass die Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe von der EEG Umlage befreit sind?
Die sind natürlich knallhart im internationalen Bereich und müssen sich gegen die Moskauer Verkehrsbetriebe behaupten.   



glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Aber auch erst seit man die Temperaturen der Weltmeere miteinbezieht, davor konnte man nur geringe Veränderungen feststellen.
> Fakt ist auch das CO2 Werte vor einer Eiszeit höher sind als vor einer Hitzeperiode.


Wie hoch die CO2 Werte früher waren, ist völlig irrelevant. Heute leben knapp 8 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde. wird es heißer, geht Agrarland verloren, Wasser wird knapper, in einigen Regionen der Erde wird man nicht mehr leben können. Klimaflüchtlinge wird es geben.
Aktuell nehmen  die Meere den größten Teil des CO2 auf. Das bedeutet, dass die Meere saurer werden, was  für erhöhtes Artensterben sorgen wird.


glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Ebenso ist diese Treibhausdebatte sehr fragwürdig, denn wir haben eine offene Atmosphäre (flüchtig), d.h. die Wärme wird vom All absorbiert.


Nicht verstanden, wie der Treibhauseffekt funktioniert? Gibt genug Videos darüber, einfach mal anschauen. 


glatt_rasiert schrieb:


> Was darauf schließen lässt das es eine oder andere Ursachen für die Klimaerwärmung geben muss.


Nö, wer für die Erwärmung verantwortlich ist, ist bekannt.
Das ist ein Nacktaffe. Gehört zur Familie der Menschenaffen.


----------



## HomeboyST (25. Mai 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass nun gerade dieser üble Mob hier auf keinsten Fall von auch nur irgendwem gebraucht wird! Zum Glück machen die sich Stück für Stück selbst unmöglich, siehe vor 'n paar Minuten wieder (Weidel & Chrupalla). Die können ablaufen, diese Heinis.



Ah.. jetzt ist die AFD auch schon ein "übler Mob"...   LOL. 

Die Politik und Medienpropaganda hat auch dich wohl voll erwischt. 

Findet Ihr es nicht auch alle komisch, dass im Osten die AFD so stark ist ? 

Man munkelt aktuell über 30% und die ersten Wahlen sind in 14 Tagen. 
Komisch, dass man doch sonst immer mit Wahlumfragen so überschüttet wird. 
Auf einmal ist Ruhe. Woran könnte das wohl liegen ? 

Und weshalb ist es denn so, dass im Osten nun die AFD so stark ist ? 
Sind die alle blöde wie uns die Medien es alle einbleuen wollen ? 
Und wir hier im Westen sind so viel schlauer ? 

Ich glaube nicht. Eher, dass die "Ossis" noch nicht ganz vergessen haben wie eine Sozialistische Diktatur ausschaut. 
Viele lebten noch unter so einer Regierung und sehen seit Jahren die immer stärker werdenden Parallelen . 

Und nochmal. Dass dieses Land völlig im Eimer ist, wie die gesamte Eurozone... Daran hat nicht die AFD Schuld. 

Deshalb lässt es mich auch erschaudern wie die politischen Kommentare überall aktuell sind. 
Viele merken langsam, dass dieses Land hier vor dem Kollaps steht, Wir das Sozialsystem allein gar nicht mehr stemmen können, von Rente und Krankenversicherung etc. braucht man gar nicht mehr anfangen. 

Unsere Schulden belaufen sich mittlerweile auf über 9 TAUSEND MILLIARDEN EURO, in der EU sieht es nicht besser aus. Schulden ( Würden wir diese anpacken )  welche über 6-7 Generationen bezahlt werden müssten. 

Und die Leute machen immer noch das Kreuz bei denen welche uns über Jahrzehnte genau diese Probleme eingebrockt haben und auch schon haben verlauten lassen, dies weiter zu tun. ( Klima, Migration, Überwachung usw. )

Ernsthaft, da fehlen mir die Worte. Heute werden demokratisch saubere Wahlen rückabgewickelt... und alle Klatschen.  Die Altparteien ziehen sich das GG mal eben durch die Ritze, alle klatschen... 

Und in 30 Jahren wird wieder gefragt, wie man es nur hat so weit kommen lassen, und wie damals, will es dann wieder keiner gewesen sein. 

Mit völliger Dekandenz in den Untergang... wissentlich...  Und das weil ?? Ach ja... AFD doof und so. Machen wir lieber so weiter. Läuft ja so gut.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Menschen gemachte Klimawandel ist wissenschaftlicher Fakt.
> Nix Hochrechnung.


W


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Man würde zugleich das Problem der Speicherung der Überschüsse zur Netzstabilität grün ohne Atomstrom lösen können.


Klingt ziemlich gut! Mir stellt sich dann nur eine Frage? Von wo würdest du das Wasser denn entnehmen? Grundwasser würde ich persönlich als Bedenklich einstufen, da es bereits in heißen Sommern in Deutschland ziemlich eng wird. 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das Know-How dazu ist gerade in Deutschland reichlich vorhanden. Man müsste das Rad nicht neu erfinden (E-Autos), sondern die bestehenden Strukturen auf H2 anzupassen. Wasser als Abgas wäre doch ein Traum


Oh absolut! Ich hab nur Bedenken was die Umsetzung durch die Politik angeht. Man sieht ja bereits jetzt schon sehr schön durch die Themen Corona & E-Auto das unsere Politiker sich verhalten, wie kopflose Hühner.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich sehe da noch mehr Symbiosis: Man betreibe Elektrolyse aus der überschüssigen Windkraftenergie in den Speicherstädten mit Hilfe vom Meereswasser, daraus in den Wasserstoffkraftwerken reines Wasser als Abfallprodukt erzeugen, mit Salzen/Mineralien/Spurenelementen versehen und nach Saudi-Arabien als Trinkwasser exportieren


Erzähl das bitte nicht Nestle.  Die kommen sonst noch auf krumme Ideen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabiens Lage ist sehr lukrativ für Wasserstoffproduktion: Keine Wolken, Rundumsonneneinstrahlung für die anhaltende Elektrolyse, sehr geringe Bevölkerungsdichte, kein Schwein dort interessiert, ob man hunderte Anlange irgendwo in der Wüste baut oder nicht (Vergleich zur Abholzung für die ganzen Windräder in DE). Und nochmals, da gibt es bereits Strukturen wegen der Ölförderung, es ist für sie ein Leichtes auf Wasserstoff umzurüsten.


Das mag schon sein, aber wir würden uns halt wieder abhängig von Saudi-Arabien machen. Ich finde, bei diesem Thema sollten wir die Kirche im Dorf, bzw. das Wasser in Deutschland/Europa lassen. Corona hat uns gelehrt, was passiert wenn wir alles anderen Ländern zuschustern. Zudem wäre es ein Wunderbares Standbein für die deutsche Wirtschaft. 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> In Deutschland oder im Norden allgemein macht es mehr Sinn von den Windanlagen und Strömungen unter Wasser (konstante Energiequelle!) Gebrauch zu machen, um das Netz mit Strom zu versorgen und gleichzeitig als Wasserstoff die Überschüsse zu speichern.


Konstante Energiequelle unter Wasser = Schleichfahrt / Aquanox = EnTrOx 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das Sahnehäubchen wären Kernfusionskraftwerke, aber davon sind wir noch weit entfernt


Stimmt. ITER verzögert sich auch immer weiter.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich plane ebenfalls eine Anlage. Aber ich muss mich da noch mehr informieren. Der Plan ist, damit die Élektroautos aufzuladen.


Das ist auch bei mir der Plan. Tipp: Plane auf jeden Fall die KFW-Förderung für die Ladestationen mit ein. 
Ich setz mir auch einen Stromspeicher in den Keller. Der hat zusätzlich die Notstromfähigkeit. Alles was Überschuss ist, wird eingespeist. Man bekommt zwar nicht wirklich viel dafür, aber immerhin ist dann etwas mehr grüner Strom im Netz. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das immer noch so, dass die Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe von der EEG Umlage befreit sind?
> Die sind natürlich knallhart im internationalen Bereich und müssen sich gegen die Moskauer Verkehrsbetriebe behaupten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://unternehmen.bvg.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Geschaeftsbericht-2020.pdf


----------



## HomeboyST (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich plane ebenfalls eine Anlage. Aber ich muss mich da noch mehr informieren. Der Plan ist, damit die Élektroautos aufzuladen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und hier wieder Mainstream Propaganda. Planst PV Anlage.. Wahnsinn. Dreckigster Sondermüll mit einer beschissen Effiziens um damit Fahrzeuge zu Laden deren Herstellung mehr CO2 fordert als ein normales Verbrannerautoleben. 

Und wenn es eine Überbevölkerung gibt... Wo kommt die denn her ? Ach ja.. Darüber reden die "Gutmenschen" ja nicht. 
Und ja, das Meer nimmt viel CO2 auf. Wird es wärmer, weniger, wird es kälter mehr. Ganz einfach. 
Wie konnte es denn auch Warmperioden geben in Zeiten in denen es noch gar keine Menschen gab ? Zauberei. 

Und wir sollten ebenso auch ein wenig froh über das CO2 sein, ist es nämlich der Grundstoff der Planzenwelt. 
Mehr CO2 > um so grüner wird es. 

Aber ja. Für die Erwärmung ist der Mensch verantwortlich. Und vor 20 Jahren war sich "die Wissenschaft" einig darüber, dass es eine neue Eiszeit gibt. 

BTW. könnte es nicht sein, dass es hier Temperaturschwankungen gibt, da die Sonne in einem unregelmäßigen Abstand zur Erde ist und auch von der "Heizleistung" ziemlich schwankt ? 

Aber vllt können wir mit der CO2 Steuer ja die Sonne dazu zwingen im gleichen Abstand zur Erde zu rotieren und bitte auch eine gleichbleibende Temperatur zu halten. 

Und Nebenbei, wenn es hier ein wenig wärmer wird, da wir gerade eine Kälteperiode verlassen sollten wir alle froh darüber sein, denn schaut man mal in die Geschichtsarchive wann es den Menschen immer schlecht ging und diese massenhaft starben, war es immer zu Kälteperioden. Und dank unserer tollen Regierung incl. Klimawahn schalten wir die sauberste Energie ( Atom ) ab... und warten Quasi auf den Blackout. Dieses Jahr glaube schon 3x knapp dran vorbei, zuletzt im Februar. 

Aber vielleicht brauchen wir das einmal. So 3-4-5 Tage mal keinen Strom, ( Was erhebliche Todeszahlen leider mit sich bringt ), doch fangen die Menschen hier dann vielleicht mal an Ihren Wahn abzulegen.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Menschen gemachte Klimawandel ist wissenschaftlicher Fakt.
> Nix Hochrechnung.


Klimawandel ist nicht Menschen gemacht. Klimawandel gibt es schon, seitdem es Kilma gibt. In der Erdgeschichte ist nachweisbar, dass das Klima auf der Erde schon seit Urzeiten stetig im Wandel ist.  Wie ich bereits schrieb ist das stabile Klima der letzten 10.000 Jahre in der Erdgeschichte eher atypisch.

Er ist Menschenbeeinflusst, da stimme ich dir zu!

Wobei ich bis jetzt noch keine Quelle gefunden habe, die mir aufzeigt, wie wer wen wie stark beeinflusst. Da ist immer noch viel Vermutung und (lückenhaftes) Modelldenken drin.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Behauptet wer ? Diese Heinis benennen zumindest Roß und Reiter und haben verdammt gutes Parteiprogramm . Das ist im grunde das was die CDU/CSU vor 20 Jahren mal waren .
> Aber hey..mache dir keine Sorgen , die kommen nicht an die Macht . Dafür wird die linke Mainstream-Presse schon sorgen . Also gewöhnt euch schon mal an den Gedanken für alles und jeden zu bezahlen .
> 
> Es gibt nämlich einen unterschied zwischen " Ich will kalt duschen " oder " ich muß kalt duschen " .
> ...


U


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Unsere Presse ist links?
> OHO, ich glaube du bist auf Schlagworte der AFD hereingefallen und redest das nun nach. Was links ist sollte bekannt sein. Aber ich weiß, zum diffamieren ist das geeignet und AFD Leute benutzen das recht häufig. Es gibt bei diesen die Idee, es wie Rufmörder zu machen indem man etwas sehr oft wiederholt damit es ins kollektive Gedächtnis gelangt.
> Ein alter psychologischer Trick der sehr gerne von Diktaturen genutzt wurde. So erspart man sich langwierige Diskussionen die man eh nicht überstehen würde.
> Die AFD ist die durchschaubarste Partei die wir jemals im Bundestag hatten. Und die glauben auch noch man merkt es nicht worauf sie hinaus wollen.


Oooh man bin ich froh das du mir die Augen geöffnet hast ....ich hatte ja keine Ahnung !
Ich bin so froh das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast .  D A N K E ! 

In Zukunft werde ich versuchen ein besserer Mensch zu sein ...so wie die im Fernsehen !


----------



## Alreech (25. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das Know-How dazu ist gerade in Deutschland reichlich vorhanden. Man müsste das Rad nicht neu erfinden (E-Autos), sondern die bestehenden Strukturen auf H2 anzupassen. Wasser als Abgas wäre doch ein Traum
> Ich sehe da noch mehr Symbiosis: Man betreibe Elektrolyse aus der überschüssigen Windkraftenergie in den Speicherstädten mit Hilfe vom Meereswasser, daraus in den Wasserstoffkraftwerken reines Wasser als Abfallprodukt erzeugen, mit Salzen/Mineralien/Spurenelementen versehen und nach Saudi-Arabien als Trinkwasser exportieren


Wenn man die Elektrolyse nur mit dem überschüssigen Strom betreibt stehen die Anlagen die meiste Zeit still und produzieren keinen Wasserstoff.
Die Anlagen zur Elektrolyse werden aber über Kredite finanziert und haben laufenden Kosten, z.B. für Personal das auch dann ein Gehalt will wenn es gerade keinen überschüssigen Strom gibt.
Ohne massive Subventionen rechnet sich sowas nicht, aber das kann man ja wie beim EEG auf den Verbraucher umlegen.

Selbst wenn die Elektrolyseanlage 24 Stunden, 7 Tage die Woche durchläuft ist dieser Wasserstoff immer noch teurer als einer der aus Erdgas gewonnen wird - wobei sich das Erdgas auch durch Gas aus Biogasanlagen ersetzen lässt.

Biologisch Abfälle unter kontrollierten Bedingungen verfaulen zu lassen und das entstehende Methan zu verwerten ist übrigens auch wichtig - immerhin ist Methan ein stärkeres Treibhausgas als CO2 (und beim Abbau von Methan entsteht immer CO2).


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wenn man die Elektrolyse nur mit dem überschüssigen Strom betreibt stehen die Anlagen die meiste Zeit still und produzieren keinen Wasserstoff.
> Die Anlagen zur Elektrolyse werden aber über Kredite finanziert und haben laufenden Kosten, z.B. für Personal das auch dann ein Gehalt will wenn es gerade keinen überschüssigen Strom gibt.
> Ohne massive Subventionen rechnet sich sowas nicht, aber das kann man ja wie beim EEG auf den Verbraucher umlegen.
> 
> ...


S


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und hier wieder Mainstream Propaganda. Planst PV Anlage.. Wahnsinn. Dreckigster Sondermüll mit einer beschissen Effiziens um damit Fahrzeuge zu Laden deren Herstellung mehr CO2 fordert als ein normales Verbrannerautoleben.


Eine PV-Anlage ist also deckigster Sondermüll? Sorry, aber das ist einfach falsch. Mono- und polykristalline Solarmodule können genau so recycelt werden, wie andere Dinge. Glas, Aluminium und Halbleitermaterialien bleiben somit enthalten. Einige PV-Anlagen enthalten auch Kupfer. Auch das bleibt erhalten. Das Recycling einer kompletten Anlage kann bis zu 95% der eingesetzten Materialien erbringen.

Das Recycling von Solarmodulen ist im Elektro- und Elektronikgerätegesetz (ElektroG) geregelt – das ist die deutsche Umsetzung der WEEE-Richtlinie der EU und gilt für alle elektrischen Altgeräte. Seit 2015 fallen darunter auch PV-Module. Kannst du dir ja gerne hier mal durchlesen: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/elektrog_2015/

Und zu der Aussage mit dem Verbrenner und CO2:








						Elektromobilität: CO2-Bilanz von Elektroautos – Magazin für Elektromobilität
					

Elektromobilität: Neuste Studien haben die CO2-Bilanz von Elektroautos erneut untersucht. Wir haben die wichtigsten Resultate zusammengefasst!




					www.energieloesung.de


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (25. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren noch kein einziges Jahr erlebt, wo die Strompreise von einem Jahr zum nächsten gefallen wären.


Wie sagt man so schön. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Dein Bild: 2015 (28.7) ist niedriger als 2014 (29.14) und 2013 (28.84). Aber generell steigt es immer, ja.


----------



## HomeboyST (25. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine PV-Anlage ist also deckigster Sondermüll? Sorry, aber das ist einfach falsch. Mono- und polykristalline Solarmodule können genau so recycelt werden, wie andere Dinge. Glas, Aluminium und Halbleitermaterialien bleiben somit enthalten. Einige PV-Anlagen enthalten auch Kupfer. Auch das bleibt erhalten. Das Recycling einer kompletten Anlage kann bis zu 95% der eingesetzten Materialien erbringen.
> 
> Das Recycling von Solarmodulen ist im Elektro- und Elektronikgerätegesetz (ElektroG) geregelt – das ist die deutsche Umsetzung der WEEE-Richtlinie der EU und gilt für alle elektrischen Altgeräte. Seit 2015 fallen darunter auch PV-Module. Kannst du dir ja gerne hier mal durchlesen: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/elektrog_2015/
> 
> ...



trotzdem ist sdas Recyceln völlig aufwändig und die Umweltschäden, gerade durch beschädigte Panels sind mehr als übel. Und wie erwähnt, die Effiziens der Stromgewinnung ist und bleibt Mist. Würde man noch die wahnsinnig aufwändige Herstellung in die Umweltbilanz als Kosten / Nutzen mit einbeziehen, wäre es wohl das dreckigste was wir zur Stromerzeugung nutzen können. Wie bei Elektrofahrzeugen.

Und was wir in ein paar Jahren mit den tausenden Tonnen alter, kaputter und ausgedienter Solarmodule machen, wissen wir auch noch nicht genau.. Nur eines.. Das wird richtig teuer.

Und das wofür ? Wir haben Atomkraft. Die ist sicher, CO2 neutral, günstig und quasi in beliebiger Menge vorhanden und sogar noch ausbaufähig.

Aber ach ja.. Nur wir deutschen wissen ja wie es geht.. Alle anderen Länder lachen uns aus und bauen Atomkraft.. auf die wir aktuell zurückgreifen müssen wenn wir mal mehr Strom brauchen oder es kälter wird,
doch wir wissen es ja besser...   Und holzen sogar Wälder ab um Windräder ( Ebenso Kohlefaser Sondermüll ) auf hunterdequbickmetern Betonklötze hin zu stellen welche dann die Örtlichen Insekten und Vögel schreddern.

Ach ja. Und der Strom wird trotzdem nicht reichen für die ganzen Elektroautos. Blöd gelaufen.
Blöder noch, dass wir gar keine Stromleitungen haben um die ganzen Elektroautos zu laden. Noch blöder.

Das meine ich mit der Dekandenz. Man sieht die Ideotie und den Irrweg, schnürt die Scheuklappen aber noch enger und weiter in den Untergang.

Dabei war z.b. auch die AFD die erste Partei die den Vorschlag schon 2018 machte auf synthetische CO2 neutrale Kraftstoffe umzuschwenken welche auch schon verfügbar sind/ waren. Sind zwar in der Herstellung etwas teurer, geht man von den Steuern aber runter bleibt der Preis pro Liter gleich. Dann kann jeder mit seinem Diesel, Benziner und auch Golf 1 weiter fahren, das Tankstellennetz kann weiter genutzt usw usw. und wir können in Ruhe schauen bevor man wie aktuell alles über das Knie bricht.

Wollte natürlich keiner von den Altparteien. Pure Dekadenz und Hauptsache dagegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Mai 2021)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Dein Bild: 2015 (28.7) ist niedriger als 2014 (29.14) und 2013 (28.84). Aber generell steigt es immer, ja.


Ich hab auch von mir persönlich geredet, das Bild zeigt den Bundesdurchschnitt. 

@Painkiller : Vorsicht, echte Fakten könnten Beißreflexe auslösen und sind ganz bestimmt nur Medienpropaganda 

Mir gehn die Altparteien ja auch aufn Sack. Aber der Blödsinn der Alternative ist ganz sicher noch schlimmer.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

38-Grad-Superschmelze in der Arktis: Polarfront-Jet löst rätselhaftes Klimaphänomen aus
B


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Eine PV-Anlage ist also deckigster Sondermüll? Sorry, aber das ist einfach falsch. Mono- und polykristalline Solarmodule können genau so recycelt werden, wie andere Dinge. Glas, Aluminium und Halbleitermaterialien bleiben somit enthalten. Einige PV-Anlagen enthalten auch Kupfer. Auch das bleibt erhalten. Das Recycling einer kompletten Anlage kann bis zu 95% der eingesetzten Materialien erbringen.
> 
> Das Recycling von Solarmodulen ist im Elektro- und Elektronikgerätegesetz (ElektroG) geregelt – das ist die deutsche Umsetzung der WEEE-Richtlinie der EU und gilt für alle elektrischen Altgeräte. Seit 2015 fallen darunter auch PV-Module. Kannst du dir ja gerne hier mal durchlesen: https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/elektrog_2015/
> 
> ...


Silizium herzustellen oder zu recyceln ist sehr Energie-intensiv ...klar, man kann alles recyceln wenn man will . Es gibt da einen unterschied . Aluminium herzustellen ist sehr energieintensiv , darum ist es auch so teuer .Hat man es aber hergestellt , brauch man es nur wieder einschmelzen . Das sieht bei #Solarzellen bzw. Lithium Batterien ganz anders aus ....sehr aufwendig das zu recyceln...und ich könnte fortfahren ...

Lithium und Neodym aus der Erde zu gewinnen ...tja ....guckt mal wo das Zeug her kommt und wie . 

Es ist der 25 Mai und ich habe die scheiß Heizung an !


----------



## czk666 (25. Mai 2021)

Bluebird schrieb:


> weißt du was das ist mir langsam scheiss egal, wir brauchen einen Kurswechsel und denn wird es mit keiner der alten Parteien geben !
> Die Afd wird wie alle Kompromisse machen müssen aber Fakt ist so geht es nicht weiter ...
> Also bitte feste Grüne wählen , aber dann brennt die Bude in weniger als 4 Jahren nur ist dann der schaden noch mal so gross .


Ich werde die linke mangels Alternativen wählen. Die Grünen sind ne sch.. Verräter Partei. Agenda 2010, Kosovo, ...

Es wird aber wahrscheinlich eine Mehrheit für eine Cannabis Legalisierung entstehen. Das wird spannend. Die AFD ist auch bei diesem Thema ein Feind der Menschheit.


Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Ich bin 56 Jahre alt und ich beziehe mein Wissen auch nicht nur aus dem Mainstream ...bitte, bitte,bitte,bitte ...! Bitte gib mir eine Quelle als Beweiß das die AFD braun ist !


Faschismus im 21. Jahrhundert (Telepolis): Skizzen der drohenden Barbarei


----------



## Blackfirehawk (25. Mai 2021)

Generell fühle ich mich von keiner Partei  vertreten.. die Methoden sind vielleicht leicht unterschiedlich.. aber tendenziell gehen sie alle in die gleiche Richtung

Und die wirklich wichtigen Punkte die für das Volk wichtig sind werden total ignoriert
-mehr bezahlbaren wohnraum
-reduzierung von Energiekosten für Mobilität, Heizen und Strom (weniger Nebenkosten)
- Reduzierung der Massenmigration von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen und die daraus resultierende wohnraumknappheit
-reduzierung von Geldgeschenken ins ausland
-Infrastruktur Reparaturen
-Investion in bildung
-Rente

Und vieles mehr.. 
und was passiert? Man streitet sich darum wie man die Leute noch mehr ausnehmen kann.
Klimawandel ist hier nur doch nur ein Geschäftsmodell.


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> 38-Grad-Superschmelze in der Arktis: Polarfront-Jet löst rätselhaftes Klimaphänomen aus
> Bereits im letzten Jahr hatten Hitzewellen und Trockenheit rund um den Polarkreis Brände entfacht und ließen die Permafrostböden tauen. In diesem Jahr setzte sich der verheerendere Trend fort. Forscher sind ratlos, warum die anomale Hitze so lange anhält.
> Forscher haben ein riesiges Methan-Leck im Südpolarmeer der Antarktis entdeckt. Normalerweise sollten methanfressende Mikroben ein solches Leck in Schach halten - bei diesem kommen sie aber nicht hinterher. Die Forscher zeigen sich höchst besorgt, denn das Treibhausgas hat einen starken Effekt aufs Klima.
> 
> ...


Ich bin Jahrgang 1965  ...in der Schule und in den Bücher stand ( Physik ) das wir im Jahre 2000 kein Erdöl mehr gibt( und wir glaubten wir fahren ab da alle mit Alkohol ). In den Siebziger stand in der Zeitung das wir auf eine Eiszeit zu steuern , dann kamen die 80ger und das Waldsterben und das Ozonloch .......

Das war alles Wissenschaft   !!! 

Heute bin 56 Jahre ...und ich denke das ich heute in der Lage bin  Realität von Bullshit zu unterscheiden .

Ich hoffe das ich noch einige Jahre leben werde...bin ja mal gespannt was ich so in 20 Jahren in der Zeitung so lese oder im Fernsehen erzählt bekomme .


czk666 schrieb:


> Ich werde die linke mangels Alternativen wählen. Die Grünen sind ne sch.. Verräter Partei. Agenda 2010, Kosovo, ...
> 
> Es wird aber wahrscheinlich eine Mehrheit für eine Cannabis Legalisierung entstehen. Das wird spannend. Die AFD ist auch bei diesem Thema ein Feind der Menschheit.
> 
> Faschismus im 21. Jahrhundert (Telepolis): Skizzen der drohenden Barbarei


Ist jetzt nicht dein ernst ? ! Echt jetzt ?


----------



## czk666 (25. Mai 2021)

Bluebird schrieb:


> weißt du was das ist mir langsam scheiss egal, wir brauchen einen Kurswechsel und denn wird es mit keiner der alten Parteien geben !
> Die Afd wird wie alle Kompromisse machen müssen aber Fakt ist so geht es nicht weiter ...
> Also bitte feste Grüne wählen , aber dann brennt die Bude in weniger als 4 Jahren nur ist dann der schaden noch mal so gross .



Yepp das dachten die Leute welche die nsdap gewählt haben auch. Scheiss egal Hauptsache Kurswechsel. Top Einstellungen


----------



## HomeboyST (25. Mai 2021)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Generell fühle ich mich von keiner Partei  vertreten.. die Methoden sind vielleicht leicht unterschiedlich.. aber tendenziell gehen sie alle in die gleiche Richtung
> 
> Und die wirklich wichtigen Punkte die für das Volk wichtig sind werden total ignoriert
> -mehr bezahlbaren wohnraum
> ...



Du hast dir die Antwort doch schon selber gegeben von wem du dich vertreten fühlen kannst, denn es gibt genau eine Partei die das genau so möchte.


czk666 schrieb:


> Yepp das dachten die Leute welche die nsdap gewählt haben auch. Scheiss egal Hauptsache Kurswechsel. Top Einstellungen



Lass lieber mal den TV aus....


----------



## czk666 (25. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Antwort doch schon selber gegeben von wem du dich vertreten fühlen kannst, denn es gibt genau eine Partei die das genau so möchte.
> 
> 
> Lass lieber mal den TV aus....



Ich kann dir gerne eine Liste zukommen lassen mit den Büchern, welche ich die letzen 20 Jahre gelesen habe. 
Dann schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und wir sollten ebenso auch ein wenig froh über das CO2 sein, ist es nämlich der Grundstoff der Planzenwelt.
> Mehr CO2 > um so grüner wird es.


Fällst du echt auf die billige Propaganda der Afd herein?
Frag mal ein paar Biologen, die erklären dir genau, ab wann z.B. ein Baum mehr CO2 abgibt als er aufnimmt.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Aber ja. Für die Erwärmung ist der Mensch verantwortlich. Und vor 20 Jahren war sich "die Wissenschaft" einig darüber, dass es eine neue Eiszeit gibt.


Absolut. Noch nie in der Erdgeschichte verändert sich das Klima so schnell.
Was hat sich denn in den  letzten 200 Jahren geändert?
Genau. Die Industrialisierung und mitlaufend die Vermehrung des Menschen.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> BTW. könnte es nicht sein, dass es hier Temperaturschwankungen gibt, da die Sonne in einem unregelmäßigen Abstand zur Erde ist und auch von der "Heizleistung" ziemlich schwankt ?


Die Sonne hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten etwas an Leistung verloren. Es hätte also kühler werden müssen. Ist aber nicht passiert.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und Nebenbei, wenn es hier ein wenig wärmer wird, da wir gerade eine Kälteperiode verlassen sollten wir alle froh darüber sein, denn schaut man mal in die Geschichtsarchive wann es den Menschen immer schlecht ging und diese massenhaft starben, war es immer zu Kälteperioden. Und dank unserer tollen Regierung incl. Klimawahn schalten wir die sauberste Energie ( Atom ) ab... und warten Quasi auf den Blackout. Dieses Jahr glaube schon 3x knapp dran vorbei, zuletzt im Februar.


Europa ist weniger getroffen. Schlimm wird es in Afrika werden. Dazu Südamerika. Das wird richtig hässlich.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich noch einige Jahre leben werde...bin ja mal gespannt was ich so in 20 Jahren in der Zeitung so lese oder im Fernsehen erzählt bekomme .


Blühende Landschaften und Wohlstand für alle. 
Achso, halt stopp, da war ja was. Das gab´s ja schon mal!  



Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Das war alles Wissenschaft !!!


Man könnte jetzt argumentieren, das sich die Wissenschaft über die Jahrzehnte gesehen auch verändert hat. Aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das sie in den von dir genannten Punkten gewaltig daneben gelegen hat.
Wer weiß ob sie mit der Zukunft auch nochmals so daneben liegen? Das wird wohl nur die Zeit zeigen. Früher oder später. Denoch finde ich es wichtig, weiterhin wissenschaftliche Forschung in alle nur erdenklichen Richtungen zu betreiben. Wissen ist Macht.


Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Silizium herzustellen oder zu recyceln ist sehr Energie-intensiv ...klar, man kann alles recyceln wenn man will . Es gibt da einen unterschied . Aluminium herzustellen ist sehr energieintensiv , darum ist es auch so teuer .Hat man es aber hergestellt , brauch man es nur wieder einschmelzen . Das sieht bei #Solarzellen bzw. Lithium Batterien ganz anders aus ....sehr aufwendig das zu recyceln...und ich könnte fortfahren ...
> 
> Lithium und Neodym aus der Erde zu gewinnen ...tja ....guckt mal wo das Zeug her kommt und wie .
> 
> Es ist der 25 Mai und ich habe die scheiß Heizung an !


Jede Medaille hat bekanntlich eine Kehrseite. Das mit dem Recycling und der Herstellung ist durchaus ein kritisches Thema. Man muss sich nur mal die E-Schrott Halden in Afrika oder Asien anschauen. Da merkt man dann sehr schnell wo es bei uns in Europa (und in den Parteien) wirklich fackelt. Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch neue Wege zur Energiegewinnung gehen. Und diese erfordern nun mal Rohstoffeinsatz. Aber du hast völlig Recht! Die Art und Weise wie das gehandhabt wird, ist Stellenweise einfach nur eine große Sauerei. Maß und Verstand wird nicht gebraucht wie es scheint. Die EU scheitert ja bereits hier stellenweise.

Man muss sich nur mal ein bisschen auf Youtube umschauen. Da wird einem sehr schnell schlecht... 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBNLMkCUlJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tlg0R0VUoaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snOAwszzw58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Du meinst ganz im Sinne von dem hier? *Klick*



Mit Lithium-Ionen-Speichern wird es weder ökonomisch noch ökologisch (Ressourcenabbau) möglich sein, die Mehrproduktion im Sommer und den Mehrbedarf im Winter zu verknüpfen. Dafür ist Ingenieuren zu Folge auf absehbare Zeit P2G oder P2L die einzige Möglichkeit. Fraglich bleibt nur, welchen Speicherstoff (H2, CH4, CH3OH, C2H5OH) der beste Kompromiss aus Effizienz (in genannter Reihenfolge stark abnehmend) und Handhabbarkeit/Kompatiblität mit schon verhandener Infrastruktur (Gegenrichtung) ist. 

Und natürlich, wann wir überhaupt überschüssige Energie haben: 2020 lag der Anteil von eneuerbaren am Primärenergiebedarf bei knapp 17 Prozent und wir haben 25 Jahre lang gebraucht, um das aufzubauen. Wenn das so weitergeht, brauchen wir also bis 2100 gar keine Speicher, sondern können in Phasen mit hoher EE-Produktion erst einmal selektiv fossile Verbraucher abschalten.




Alreech schrieb:


> Was ist an der Berechnung der Endverbraucherpreise komisch?
> Der Preis für den Endverbraucher errechnet sich aus Beschaffungskosten für den Strom, EEG Umlage, Steuern & Abgaben.
> Die privaten Betreiber von Windkraft & Photovoltaikanlagen bekommen eine feste Vergütung, egal ob der Strom gerade benötigt wird oder nicht.
> Windkraftbetreiber erhalten eine Entschädigung für entgangenen Profit, wenn ihre Anlagen abgeregelt werden weil der Strom momentan nicht benötigt wird.
> Wobei die Betreiber von Windkraft- und Photovoltaikanlagen nicht gezwungen sind verlässlich Strom zu liefern. Wenn die Sonne nicht scheint oder der Wind nicht weht müssen die nicht liefern, sind also nicht gezwungen selber Gas, Öl oder Kohlekraftwerke bereit zu halten. Die Kosten werden schön auf die großen, bösen Konzerne umgelegt.



Deutschland ist weiterhin weit davon entfernt, 100 Prozent erneuerbaren Strom zu haben. Entsprechend wird nichts produziert, was "gerade nicht benötigt wird". Defizite gibt es nur bei den Stromleitungen, weswegen manchmal etwas produziert, aber nicht zum Verbraucher geleitet werden könnte, und bei der Regelbarkeit konventioneller Anlagen, weswegen oft diese an Stelle von erneuerbaren produzieren. Für den Netzausbau wird der Verbraucher aber bereits zur Kasse gebeten und mit dem an Stelle von EE in Kohlekraftwerken produzierten Strom machen genau die Konzerne Gewinn, die dann wegen dieser "wir verdienen !!"-Situation die Preise erhöhen. Merkwürdig, oder?
Beides sind aber konstante Faktoren, auf die ich gar nicht hinauswollte. Mir ging es um die Verknüpfung von Börsenpreis, EEG-Umlage und Endkundenpreis. Es stimmt, dass die Umlage bei sinkenden Börsenpreisen steigt, weil die an EE-Erzeuger zu zahlenden Aufschläge um den Betrag des Preisverfalls steigen. Aber: Die Summe von beidem, Strombasispreis + EE-Ausgleich bleibt bei EE-Strom gleich. Und der Preis von konventionellem Strom fällt eben sogar, Strom wird bei fallenden Börsenpreisen also insgesamt günstiger. Trotzdem wurde vor einigen Jahren wegen niedriger Börsenstrompreise der Endkundenstrompreis erhöht. Da könnte das Gefühl entstehen, man wird abkassiert. Insbesondere, wenn man sich die Gewinne von EnBW, Vattenfall, E.ON & Tochterfirmen am Ende des Jahres so anguckt, erscheint die Frage berechtigt, wo die Mehrbelastungen geblieben sind, wegen der "leider" die Preise erhöht werden mussten? Die Mehreinnahmen, die für den Endkunden Mehrausgaben sind, zeichnen sich dagegen überdeutlich ab. Merkwürdig? Böse Politik?




HomeboyST schrieb:


> Man munkelt aktuell über 30% und die ersten Wahlen sind in 14 Tagen.
> Komisch, dass man doch sonst immer mit Wahlumfragen so überschüttet wird.
> Auf einmal ist Ruhe. Woran könnte das wohl liegen ?



Vielleicht daran, dass sich die meisten Institute und Medien weiterhin verpflichten, 10 Tage vor Wahlen keine Ergebnisse mehr zu veröffentlichen, um niemanden in seiner Wahlentscheidung zu beeinflussen? Das war jedenfalls der Grund für die weitestgehende Ruhe vor jeder anderen Wahl in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Aber vielleicht ist diesmal auch alles anders. Nur wegen der AfD. Die zum ersten Mal an einer Wahl teilnehmen muss oder so ähnlich.
gezeichnet:
Ein Mitglied der (Lügen-)Presse.




HomeboyST schrieb:


> BTW. könnte es nicht sein, dass es hier Temperaturschwankungen gibt, da die Sonne in einem unregelmäßigen Abstand zur Erde ist und auch von der "Heizleistung" ziemlich schwankt ?



Könnte sein, hat einen Einfluss, aber "ziemlich" ist übertrieben und auch der Abstand schwankt, in Bezug auf die Gesamtentfernung, nur wenig. Beide Faktoren lassen sich einfach messen, werden seit Jahrzehnten erfasst und sind in allen Klimamodellen berücksichtigt – haben aber eben nur eine kleine Wirkung. Zudem sind die Schwankungen der meisten dieser Parameter zyklisch in einem Rythmus von wenigen Jahren bis Jahrzehnten, sodass sie sich über einen 1,5 Jahrhunderte wärenden Temperaturanstieg hinweg rausmitteln. Um die Jahrtausendwende wurde die Gesamtwirkung meiner Erinnerung nach mit 20 Prozent des insgesamt beobachteten Anstiegs angegeben, aber damals herrschte auch gerade überdurchschnittliche Sonnenaktivität.




Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Ich bin Jahrgang 1965  ...in der Schule und in den Bücher stand ( Physik ) das wir im Jahre 2000 kein Erdöl mehr gibt( und wir glaubten wir fahren ab da alle mit Alkohol ). In den Siebziger stand in der Zeitung das wir auf eine Eiszeit zu steuern , dann kamen die 80ger und das Waldsterben und das Ozonloch .......
> 
> Das war alles Wissenschaft   !!!



Erdöl: Bücher aus den 60ern und frühen 70ern werden nicht die Reaktionen auf die Ölkrise der 70er berücksichtigt haben.
Waldsterben und Ozonlochbildung: Wurden ebenfalls durch aktives Gegensteuern gestoppt – ein Musterbeispiel für Angewandte Wissenschaft.
"Eiszeit": Stand wohl damals in einigen Magazinen, nachdem einige wenige sich mit solchen Prognosen abheben wollten. War aber nie wissenschaftlicher Konsens, ist nur eine gute Story für Leute, die wenig Wert auf Korrektheit legen.


----------



## stolpi (25. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Von Elektroautos halten ich nichts.
> Die Zukunft wird den Wasserstoffautos gehören.




Ich will hier nichts mehr schreiben...jede rhier drückt sich vor seiner Verantwortung...Schuld sind immer die anderen oder es gibt keine "Gefahr" Blödsinn.

Aber wenn jemand schreibt, H² PKWs sind die Zukunft dann setzt es bei mir aus. 

Alle die wirklich das denken haben sich mit der Technik überhaupt nichts auseinandergesetzt und keinen blassen Schimmer auf was sie sich einlassen (wollen).

Nicht nur das wir von "grünen" Wasserstoff Jahrzehnte entfernt sind ...die ganzen H² Tankstellen haben gar nicht die Kapazität soviele PKWs betanken zu können. Der Rattenschwanz der daran hängt ist enorm und der Stromverbrauch alleine für den Standby Betrieb der Wahnsinn. Und keiner von dieses Hampelmännern oder Frauen haben jemals so einen Betankungsvorgang verfolgt...sondern denken wirklich, so ne kleine H² Tankstelle macht jedes Dorf mit...keiner hält es lange neben so einer Tanke aus, nicht ohne Gehörschutz.
Und wofür das alles? Nur damit man nicht jeden Tag mit einen Vollgeladenen PKW von der Arbeit oder von Zuhause losfahren muss, womöglich auch noch kostengünstig und sauber produziert von der eigenen PV Anlage. Von der Zukunft von V2G wollen wir gar nicht anfangen...alles Teufelszeug "wir wollen unsere Tankstellen behalten und fleißig unseren Obolus jeden Woche/Tag bezahlen".

Würde mich echt wünschen wenn der eine oder andere doch mal nachdenkt bevor er irgendeinen Blödsinn loslabbert.

Sry, musst du mal raus und ist nicht alleine auf "ElCritico" bezogen.

Hört auf nach Ausflüchten zu suchen sondern packt einfach an und macht was.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Auch Kotzt mich dabei diese Scheinheiligkeit an. Denn wir reden gar nicht von Reduzierung von CO2 sondern Realistisch eigentlich von Outsourcing von CO2..Es ist eine riesige Panik basierte Gewinnorientierte Industrie
> was wir einsparen Pusten andere Länder mal eben nebenbei einfach zusätzlich in die Luft.
> 
> Einerseits Bauen wir Windkraftanlagen,
> ...


1+

Preiswerter Klimaschutz wäre vor Ort in der 3.Welt für einen Bruchteil der Kosten möglich.

Dtl.+Windmühlen, aber die böhzen Trassen wolln die Grünen net.
Der Steuerzahler finanziert am Ende Windparks an der Nordsee ohne Stromanschluss...
= der gespielte Witz, wenns net so teuer wäre.


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Inflation entsteht durch das Geld drucken der EZB und der FED und berechnet sich folgendermaßen:


Ah, bitte im Jahr 2021 nicht die Geldmengentheorie herausholen. Neben Unsinn wie trickle-down ist das eine der größeren ökonomischen Theorien, die die Realität in den letzten 50 Jahren wieder und wieder widerlegt hat.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich will hier nichts mehr schreiben...jede rhier drückt sich vor seiner Verantwortung...Schuld sind immer die anderen oder es gibt keine "Gefahr" Blödsinn.
> 
> Nicht nur das wir von "grünen" Wasserstoff Jahrzehnte entfernt sind ...


1+

geh mal noch nen Schritt weiter

Um Windstrom in Wasserstoff umzuwandeln verliert man schon Effizienz.
Wenn man denn gar die ganzen Heizungen und die Industrie mit Wasserstoff als Erdgasersatz
versorgen wollte, dann wirds ganz und gar sinnlos.

Die Grünen denken halt Strom kommt aus der Dose und Gas aus dem Hahn.
Wieviel Aufwand eine industrielle Produktion+Verteilung in der Größenordnung bedeutet,
hat net mal die Frau Dr. der Physik Merkel geschnallt. (hat auch noch keinen Tag gearbeitet, höchstens
bei nem Verein mit S)

Der ganze grüne Schmarrn bereichert nur die Verteiler der Umweltzertifikate.(Billionen!)
(folge der Spur des Geldes)


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit Lithium-Ionen-Speichern wird es weder ökonomisch noch ökologisch (Ressourcenabbau) möglich sein, die Mehrproduktion im Sommer und den Mehrbedarf im Winter zu verknüpfen. Dafür ist Ingenieuren zu Folge auf absehbare Zeit P2G oder P2L die einzige Möglichkeit. Fraglich bleibt nur, welchen Speicherstoff (H2, CH4, CH3OH, C2H5OH) der beste Kompromiss aus Effizienz (in genannter Reihenfolge stark abnehmend) und Handhabbarkeit/Kompatiblität mit schon verhandener Infrastruktur (Gegenrichtung) ist.
> 
> Und natürlich, wann wir überhaupt überschüssige Energie haben: 2020 lag der Anteil von eneuerbaren am Primärenergiebedarf bei knapp 17 Prozent und wir haben 25 Jahre lang gebraucht, um das aufzubauen. Wenn das so weitergeht, brauchen wir also bis 2100 gar keine Speicher, sondern können in Phasen mit hoher EE-Produktion erst einmal selektiv fossile Verbraucher abschalten.
> 
> ...


Die Ölkrise in den 70ger ( und den Sonntag Fahrverbote ) war nur ein kurzer abschnitt und spielte keine Rolle . Es stand in den Physikbücher das im Jahre 2000 das Erdöl aufgebraucht sein wird und wir unseren verbrauch drastisch reduzieren sollen . Daraus entstand z.B. das Auto Golf1 , der wog um 800 kg ...der Polo 2 , wog gerade mal etwas über 700kg . Das war in der Zeit Wissenschaft  und die Medien überschlugen sich dabei....dann wurde es ruhig, immer ruhiger 
Man hat uns Bilder in der Zeitung gezeigt wie kahl die Bäume sind ( Waldsterben ) . In Frankreich zuckte man die Schulter und sagte " bei uns gibt sowas nicht " Und bei uns auch nicht...gab es nie .

Und Heute ? Fast kein Wort mehr über Ölmangel , weil man das Zeug praktisch überall findet , man muß nur tief genung bohren ( Aussage eines russischen Wissendschaltler ) Es waren die Russen die zuerst dran zweifelten das Erdöl ein fossiler Brennstoff ist sondern tief in der Erde durch Druck und Hitze entsteht . Alte Ölfelder  die aufgeben wurden waren nach Jahren wie voll .....einige gehen sogar soweit das sie behaupten das Erdöl das Blut der Erde ist ( das war natürlich so eine art Spruch ) .


----------



## Alreech (25. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Deutschland ist weiterhin weit davon entfernt, 100 Prozent erneuerbaren Strom zu haben. Entsprechend wird nichts produziert, was "gerade nicht benötigt wird". Defizite gibt es nur bei den Stromleitungen, weswegen manchmal etwas produziert, aber nicht zum Verbraucher geleitet werden könnte, und bei der Regelbarkeit konventioneller Anlagen, weswegen oft diese an Stelle von erneuerbaren produzieren. Für den Netzausbau wird der Verbraucher aber bereits zur Kasse gebeten und mit dem an Stelle von EE in Kohlekraftwerken produzierten Strom machen genau die Konzerne Gewinn, die dann wegen dieser "wir verdienen !!"-Situation die Preise erhöhen. Merkwürdig, oder?
> Beides sind aber konstante Faktoren, auf die ich gar nicht hinauswollte. Mir ging es um die Verknüpfung von Börsenpreis, EEG-Umlage und Endkundenpreis. Es stimmt, dass die Umlage bei sinkenden Börsenpreisen steigt, weil die an EE-Erzeuger zu zahlenden Aufschläge um den Betrag des Preisverfalls steigen. Aber: Die Summe von beidem, Strombasispreis + EE-Ausgleich bleibt bei EE-Strom gleich. Und der Preis von konventionellem Strom fällt eben sogar, Strom wird bei fallenden Börsenpreisen also insgesamt günstiger. Trotzdem wurde vor einigen Jahren wegen niedriger Börsenstrompreise der Endkundenstrompreis erhöht. Da könnte das Gefühl entstehen, man wird abkassiert. Insbesondere, wenn man sich die Gewinne von EnBW, Vattenfall, E.ON & Tochterfirmen am Ende des Jahres so anguckt, erscheint die Frage berechtigt, wo die Mehrbelastungen geblieben sind, wegen der "leider" die Preise erhöht werden mussten? Die Mehreinnahmen, die für den Endkunden Mehrausgaben sind, zeichnen sich dagegen überdeutlich ab. Merkwürdig? Böse Politik?


Und warum wird der Netzausbau nicht von den Betreibern der Windparks bezahlt?
Und warum sind die Betreiber von Windparks nicht verpflichtet Reserverkraftwerke bereit zu halten, falls der Wind nicht weht?
Diese Kosten werden auf EnBW, Vattenfall E.ON & Co umgelegt.

Sinkender Börsenstrompreis bedeutet ja nicht das die den Strom billiger einkaufen können, sondern das sie weniger Geld mit der Stromproduktion verdienen.
Die Kosten bleiben aber gleich und steigen, und das werden auf den Preis für den Endverbraucher umgelegt.

Und ja, das ist von der Politik so gewollt.
Die privaten Betreiber der Windparks würden nämlich keine Windparks bauen, wenn sie den Netzausbau finanzieren und Reserverkraftwerke bereitstellen müssten.


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Heiliger Schmonzensack, das geht ja noch drei Seiten weiter. 

Generell wäre dem einen oder anderen hier eine tiefere Beschäftigung mit der Materie dringendst anzuraten. Das angeblich "grüne" Wasserstoffauto (  ), PV-Anlagen angeblich "Sondermüll" (  ), die AfD keine braune FDP (mehrere führende Mitglieder beider Parteien sind aktive Mitglieder der Hayek-Gesellschaft (ein libertärer Spinnerverein )) und und und...


----------



## Alreech (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Heiliger Schmonzensack, das geht ja noch drei Seiten weiter.
> 
> Generell wäre dem einen oder anderen hier eine tiefere Beschäftigung mit der Materie dringendst anzuraten. Das angeblich "grüne" Wasserstoffauto (  ), PV-Anlagen angeblich "Sondermüll" (  ), die AfD keine braune FDP (mehrere führende Mitglieder beider Parteien sind aktive Mitglieder der Hayek-Gesellschaft (ein libertärer Spinnerverein )) und und und...


Ja, der Hayek war ein Faschist. Wie alle Faschos hat er den real-existierenden Sozialismus wie er in der DDR und Sowjetunion umgesetzt wurde abgelehnt.


----------



## Toxi1965 (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Heiliger Schmonzensack, das geht ja noch drei Seiten weiter.
> 
> Generell wäre dem einen oder anderen hier eine tiefere Beschäftigung mit der Materie dringendst anzuraten. Das angeblich "grüne" Wasserstoffauto (  ), PV-Anlagen angeblich "Sondermüll" (  ), die AfD keine braune FDP (mehrere führende Mitglieder beider Parteien sind aktive Mitglieder der Hayek-Gesellschaft (ein libertärer Spinnerverein )) und und und...


Äääääm ....Was soll dieser Kommentar ? Null Aussage ! Soll wohl heißen , Ich bin wissend und erleuchtet und ihr seit dumm ......Komm erleuchte uns , wir haben gefallen daran wenn du dich zu uns herab lässt .


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut. Noch nie in der Erdgeschichte verändert sich das Klima so schnell.
> Was hat sich denn in den letzten 200 Jahren geändert?
> Genau. Die Industrialisierung und mitlaufend die Vermehrung des Menschen.


N


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ja, der Hayek war ein Faschist. Wie alle Faschos hat er den real-existierenden Sozialismus wie er in der DDR und Sowjetunion umgesetzt wurde abgelehnt.


Was? Nein, Hayek war doch kein Faschist.

Wie kommst du auf den Unsinn?
Der Mann war ein Ökonom, dessen Hauptthesen heute als überwiegend widerlegt gelten und der mit diesen Thesen ideologisch leider diverse moralisch ambivalente Individuen wie Milton Friedman (Chicago Boys in Chile) und Murray Rothbard ("Eltern sollten ihre Kinder verkaufen oder verhungern lassen dürfen") geprägt hat.

(Im weiteren Sinne vielleich dann noch Thatcher oder Nixon, wobei ich bei den beiden weniger Sattelfest bin - die könnten sich auch eher bei Mises bedient haben, wenn ich mir die Zeit bedenke...)

Generell: niemand, der sich auch nur halbwegs mit Ökonomie beschäftigt, würde einen Ökonomen aufgrund seiner Position als "Faschist" bezeichnen. Dafür haben Faschisten einfach gar keine fassbare, einheitliche wirtschaftliche Linie, weder in ihrer Ideologie noch in dem, was sie dann in den jeweiligen Ländern umgesetzt haben.


----------



## Valius (25. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Industrialisierung und mitlaufend die Vermehrung des Menschen.


Wieso das Thema der Überbevölkerung wirklich nie angesprochen wird verstehe ich nicht.
Die Weltbevölkerung hat sich in den letzten 50 Jahren mehr als verdoppelt.
Fast 8 Milliarden Menschen (davon fast 60% allein in Asien) wollen versorgt werden und haben Bedürfnisse. Länder wie China und Indien mit riesigen Einwohnerzahlen sind aktuell dabei Wohlstand aufzubauen und das wird in erster Linie nicht "grün" geschehen. Nach einigen Jahren wird auch Afrika soweit sein.


Deutschland hat die höchsten Strompreise weltweit. (Quelle: https://wohnglueck.de/artikel/deutschland-hoechste-strompreise-45980)
Deutschland hat die höchsten Steuern und Abgaben weltweit (Quelle: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...nd-Abgaben-ist-Deutschland-Spitzenreiter.html)

Deutschland benötigt dringend eine Steuerreform und Abbau von Bürokratie.
Als witziges Beispiel: Die Schaumweinsteuer wurde 1902 eingeführt um die kaiserliche Kriegsflotte zu finanzieren und ist heute im Jahr 2021 noch "aktiv".


----------



## Dulindor (25. Mai 2021)

Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Äääääm ....Was soll dieser Kommentar ? Null Aussage ! Soll wohl heißen , Ich bin wissend und erleuchtet und ihr seit dumm ......Komm erleuchte uns , wir haben gefallen daran wenn du dich zu uns herab lässt .


Niemand von euch ist wirklich an einem Diskurs interessiert. Zumindest zeigt das meine Erfahrung, sachlichen Diskussionen wird gerne aus dem Weg gegangen, man wirft "Fakten" um sich die nicht/kaum belegt werden, die Medien sind sowieso alle korrupt/links-grün versiffter Müll und fachliche Gegenargumente mit belastbaren Quellen werden gerne damit gekontert, dass die Wissenschaft sich ja auch schonmal geirrt hat.
Jeder darf seinen politischen Unmut gerne in Foren aus sich herauslassen (auch wenn es in einem HARDWARE-FORUM! etwas fragwürdig ist), aber es muss ja keiner auf euer Bauchgefühl eingehen. Inhaltlich habe ich das auch schon länger aufgegeben.
Ist halt immer das gleiche und eine Diskussion zu politischen Themen (Im Internet) führt eher nur zu verhärteten Fronten.


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Valius schrieb:


> Deutschland hat die höchsten Steuern und Abgaben weltweit (Quelle: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...nd-Abgaben-ist-Deutschland-Spitzenreiter.html)


Da muss ich ganz kurz dazwischenrufen: nur bei den Einzelpersonen und auch da stimmt das nicht so ganz, die Welt bedient sich da zwei verschiedenen Zahlen und wirft die durcheinander (was man leider bei der Springerpresse öfter sieht).

Bei den Steuern sind wir OECD-Mittelfeld für den durchschnittlichen Deutschen, das komtm auch klar durch, wenn man sich die Zahlen nur für die Steuer ansieht. Die Abgaben sind ein sehr heikles Feld, da schwer vergleichbar. Du siehst zum Beispiel ganz unten Chile mit einem sehr geringen Anteil an Sozialbeiträgen - da zählen unter anderem semi-private Rentenfonds mit dazu, die zu den weltweit unrentabelsten Anlagemöglichkeiten zählen. In Chile zum Beispiel ist auch die Krankenversorgung zwar "eigentlich" steuerfinanziert, aber da bist du besser privat versichert, wenn die Kacke am Dampfen ist. Das fällt in der Betrachtung völlig raus, während es oben bei Deutschland munter in die Abgaben gerechnet wird. Generell kann man ohne detailierte Analyse schon zwischen nur zwei Staaten nur sehr, sehr eingeschränkt vergleichen.

Solche Aufmacher werden gerne für die Forderung nach Steuersenkungen genutzt. Faktisch aber sind fast alle Steuersenkungen der letzten 30 Jahre in den Taschen von Unternehmen und Vermögenden gelandet (de facto-Abschaffung der Vermögenssteuer, Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten der Erbschaftssteuer, *halbierte* Unternehmenssteuern uvw.).
Man sollte tatsächlich über eine Steuerentlastung reden - aber für Gering- und Mittelverdiener, für Gutverdiener und Unternehmen sollten die Steuern eher steigen. Wir würgen seit vielen Jahren den Binnenkonsum zugunsten der Exporte, nicht nur um des sozialen Friedens wegen muss das dringend gedreht werden, das bedroht auch den Standort Deutschland insgesamt.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Dulindor schrieb:


> Niemand von euch ist wirklich an einem Diskurs interessiert. Zumindest zeigt das meine Erfahrung, sachlichen Diskussionen wird gerne aus dem Weg gegangen, man wirft "Fakten" um sich die nicht/kaum belegt werden, die Medien sind sowieso alle korrupt/links-grün versiffter Müll und fachliche Gegenargumente mit belastbaren Quellen werden gerne damit gekontert, dass die Wissenschaft sich ja auch schonmal geirrt hat.
> Jeder darf seinen politischen Unmut gerne in Foren aus sich herauslassen (auch wenn es in einem HARDWARE-FORUM! etwas fragwürdig ist), aber es muss ja keiner auf euer Bauchgefühl eingehen. Inhaltlich habe ich das auch schon länger aufgegeben.
> Ist halt immer das gleiche und eine Diskussion zu politischen Themen (Im Internet) führt eher nur zu verhärteten Fronten.


N


----------



## Alreech (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Was? Nein, Hayek war doch kein Faschist.
> 
> Wie kommst du auf den Unsinn?
> Der Mann war ein Ökonom, dessen Hauptthesen heute als überwiegend widerlegt gelten und der mit diesen Thesen ideologisch leider diverse moralisch ambivalente Individuen wie Milton Friedman (Chicago Boys in Chile) und Murray Rothbard ("Eltern sollten ihre Kinder verkaufen oder verhungern lassen dürfen") geprägt hat.


Er hat den real existierenden Sozialismus in der Sowjetunion abgelehnt.
So wie die Sozialfaschisten von der SPD, für deren Bekämpfung die KPD damals die Antifaschistische Aktion gegründet hat.
Das die Gemeinsamkeit die sich bei allen Faschisten findet: die Ablehnung von Demokratie (Herrschaft der Arbeiterklasse) und Sozialismus (Kontrolle der Produktionsmittel durch die Arbeiterklasse).

Leugnest Du das etwa ?


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn du meinst die Aussage, daß sich die Wissenschaft mal geirrt hat muß belegt werden ist eine Diskussion sinnlos. Schau in die Historie und du wirst Tausende Irrtümer finden.


Der einzige vergleichbare "größere" wissenschaftliche Irrtum, der mir da einfällt wäre die Lobotomie, die aber wiederum nur gut 15-20 Jahre eine Hochphase in der Welt hatte. In einer Zeit, in der die Neurochirurgie quasi noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte.

Meteorologie ist da schon deutlich länger aktiv und auch ein deutlich größeres Feld als die Neurochirurgie.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Der einzige vergleichbare "größere" wissenschaftliche Irrtum, der mir da einfällt wäre die Lobotomie, die aber wiederum nur gut 15-20 Jahre eine Hochphase in der Welt hatte. In einer Zeit, in der die Neurochirurgie quasi noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte.
> 
> Meteorologie ist da schon deutlich länger aktiv und auch ein deutlich größeres Feld als die Neurochirurgie.


O


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Alreech schrieb:


> Er hat den real existierenden Sozialismus in der Sowjetunion abgelehnt.
> So wie die Sozialfaschisten von der SPD, für deren Bekämpfung die KPD damals die Antifaschistische Aktion gegründet hat.
> Das die Gemeinsamkeit die sich bei allen Faschisten findet: die Ablehnung von Demokratie (Herrschaft der Arbeiterklasse) und Sozialismus (Kontrolle der Produktionsmittel durch die Arbeiterklasse).
> 
> Leugnest Du das etwa ?



Ich würde sagen, dass du gerade munter Hackfleisch in einen Mixer wirfst und meinst, dass am Ende ein Daiquiri rauskommt. Wer eine Einparteiendiktaturen ablehnt, ist nicht automatisch ein Faschist. Das dritte Reich war eine Einparteiendiktatur. Italien unter Mussolini war eine faschistische Einparteiendiktatur qua Definition. China ist heute noch eine Einparteiendiktatur, ebenso im weiteren Sinne Russland oder Aserbaidschan.
Um das abzulehnen, kann man auch Monarchist, Anarchist (auch Anarchokapitalist), Minarchist und sicher auch ein dutzend weiterer Bezeichnungen sein, darunter auch Demokrat.

Ich lasse mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass der Mann dem Faschismus nahe stand, wenn es dafür Belege gibt. Wenn nicht, dann ist er keiner. Punkt.

Und wer sollen "Sozialfaschisten in der SPD" sein?
Driftet das Thema jetzt Richtung Noske oder in welcher Epoche bewegen wir uns gerade?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2021)

@Toxi1965:
Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber wenn ich SO ETWAS in einem Atemzug mit "Wissenschaft" lese, dann glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass Aufklärung not tut, sondern dass mich jemand verarschen will.




RX480 schrieb:


> 1+
> 
> geh mal noch nen Schritt weiter
> 
> ...



Die H2-Industrie-Initiative der CDU/CSU (!) will den Wasserstoff nicht zuletzt für Prozesse, in denen ein Reduktionsmittel benötigt wird. Da kommt man nicht drum rum. Wenn du Eisen-Sauerstoffverbindungen hast und reines Eisen willst, musst du den Sauerstoff verbrennen. Wasserstoff ist hier die potenziell CO2-neutrale Alternative zu Erdgas. Wobei die Betonung auf "potenziell" liegt, denn irgendwie fehlt es an entsprechenden Ausbauplänen für erneuerbare Energien aus gleicher politischer Quelle, sodass der Wasserstoff langfristig weiterhin aus Erdgas kommt, was natürlich niemandem Vorteile verschafft. Außer vielleicht jemandem, der die Entwicklung neuer Industrieprozesse fördern möchte. Zum Heizen nimmt man jedenfalls besser eine Wärmepumpe; falls irgendwann tatsächlich grüner Wasserstoff im Überfluss vorhanden ist vielleicht noch die Abwärme einer Brennstoffzelle.




Alreech schrieb:


> Und warum wird der Netzausbau nicht von den Betreibern der Windparks bezahlt?
> Und warum sind die Betreiber von Windparks nicht verpflichtet Reserverkraftwerke bereit zu halten, falls der Wind nicht weht?
> Diese Kosten werden auf EnBW, Vattenfall E.ON & Co umgelegt.
> 
> ...



Du vermischst drei Dinge. Ein Stromkonzern kann zwar auch einen Netzbetreiber im eigenen Haus haben und sie betreiben auch Kraftwerke, aber in erster Linie streten sie als Stromanbieter auf und entsprechend auch der Strom berechnet. Das heißt es ist zu trennen zwischen:
– Der Netzausbau wird von den Netzbetreibern vorgenommen und von den Endkunden über Netzentgelte bezahlt. Dazu zählen auch kurzfristige Netzstabilisierungsmaßnahmen. Lanfristige laufen über die Strombörsen/Konkurrenz der Stromproduzenten untereinander. Ein AKW-Betreiber hält ebensowenig ein Ersatzkraftwerk am gleichen Standort bereit, wie ein WKA-Betreiber.
– Die Stromproduzenten, egal welcher Art, sind weder zum Ausbau verfplichtet noch daran beteiligt noch kümmern sie sich um die Stabilität, es sei denn um den eigenen Gewinn zu erhöhen, in dem sie in Zeiten besonders hoher Strompreise (= hohe Nachfrage, geringes Angebot) ihre Produktion steigern. Ihr Geld erhalten sie nämlich gemäß Börsenpreis (alte Kraftwerksformen) oder gemäß Börsenpreis + EEG-Umlage (EE). Wobei letztere nicht von den Betreibern anderer Kraftwerke gezahlt wird, sondern über die Stromanbieter von den Endkunden.
– Die Stromanbieter wiederum kaufen ihren Strom an der Börse ein und ja: Natürlich wird das billiger, wenn der Strompreis dort sinkt. Zusätzlich reichen sie die EEG-Umlage durch, zahlen sie aber nicht selber. Das bleibt den Endkunden überlassen, und zwar vor allem denen mit geringem Verbrauch.

Es gibt in diesem ganzen System also keinen Anlass, dass der Endkundenpreis wegen sinkender Börsenpreise steigen sollte. Trotzdem war das über die letzten Jahre hinweg immer wieder der Fall. Strom wurde billiger eingekauft und der Endpreis stieg "deswegen". Eigentlich sollte es aber ein Wechselspiel gegeben: Sinkende Börsenpreise und deswegen steigende EEG-Umlage gleichen sich für EE-Strom aus, der zusätzlich sinkende Einkaufspreis herkömmlicher Produzenten sorgt ingesamt für günstigeren Strom. Weitergegeben wurde aber nur die steigende Preiskomponente, nicht die im Ausgleich sinkende. Wenn jetzt die Börsenpreise steigen, wird im Gegenzug die EEG-Umlage sinken, da für den garantierten Abnahmepreis weniger Zuschüsse nötig sind. Aber laut News/Erwartungen wird erneut nur die steigende Komponente weitergegeben, nicht die im Ausgleich sinkende.

Um es mal aufzurechnen: 2001 lag die EEG-Umlage bei 0,2 Cent pro kWh, heute liegt sie bei 6,5 Cent pro kWh. Der Börsenstrompreis lag bei 2,0 Cent pro kWh und liegt jetzt bei 5,0 bis 6,1 Cent pro kWh, sagen wir im Mittel 5,5 Cent pro kWh. In der Summe ergibt sich ein Strompreisanstieg von 10 Cent pro kWh als Summe aus Börsenpreis und EEG-Förderung, also Gesamtsumme der eigentlichen Stromproduktion. Und für diejenigen, die keine Strompreise von 2001 mehr im Kopf haben: 2005 waren wir bereits bei 5 Cent Börsenpreis zuzüglich 0,7 Cent EEG. Seit 2005 ergibt sich also bis heute ein Anlass für Preissteigerungen von 6,3 Cent pro kWh. Davon 5,8 Cent wegen dem Wechsel auf eneuerbare Energien. Aber wie stark ist der Strompreis in der gleichen Zeit tatsächlich gestiegen? Und bei wem bleibt die Differenz, die eindeutig nicht an Stromproduzenten gleich welcher Art geht?


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (25. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab auch von mir persönlich geredet, das Bild zeigt den Bundesdurchschnitt.


OK


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zum Heizen nimmt man jedenfalls besser eine Wärmepumpe



Wo lebst Du denn ?

Du kannst jetzt net von Deinem EFH ausgehen, wo Erdwärme reicht.
Die Städte mit Millionen Wohnungen per Wärmepumpe, echt jetzt?


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ohhhh.


Ich schrieb von "vergleichbar", aka "relevant für unser aller Leben".

Das Verständnis von Schwerkraft ist sicher für die Nutzung zahlloser Dinge (z.B. Luftfahrt) relevant. Aber ein Irrtum dahingehend sorgt nicht dafür, dass plötzlich die Atmosphäre sich gen Universum verflüchtigt oder Flugzeuge einfach nur einen kräftigen Schubs brauchen, nicht wahr?

Und ja, Wissenschaft irrt sich. Aber bei der Lobotomie reden wir von hunderttausenden betroffenen Personen, die einem gravierenden wissenschaftlichen Fehler zum Opfer gefallen sind, in einem damals noch kleinen und jungen wissenschaftlichen Feld. Schreib mir doch einfach, wo ein ähnlicher Irrtum aufgetreten ist, bei dem eine ettablierte Masse von Wissenschaftlern aus etlichen naturwissenschaftlichen Feldern sich in ähnlichem Umfang geirrt hat.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich schrieb von "vergleichbar", aka "relevant für unser aller Leben".
> 
> Das Verständnis von Schwerkraft ist sicher für die Nutzung zahlloser Dinge (z.B. Luftfahrt) relevant. Aber ein Irrtum dahingehend sorgt nicht dafür, dass plötzlich die Atmosphäre sich gen Universum verflüchtigt oder Flugzeuge einfach nur einen kräftigen Schubs brauchen, nicht wahr?
> 
> Und ja, Wissenschaft irrt sich. Aber bei der Lobotomie reden wir von hunderttausenden betroffenen Personen, die einem gravierenden wissenschaftlichen Fehler zum Opfer gefallen sind, in einem damals noch kleinen und jungen wissenschaftlichen Feld. Schreib mir doch einfach, wo ein ähnlicher Irrtum aufgetreten ist, bei dem eine ettablierte Masse von Wissenschaftlern aus etlichen naturwissenschaftlichen Feldern sich in ähnlichem Umfang geirrt hat.


H


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Städte mit Millionen Wohnungen per Wärmepunpe, echt jetzt?


Ich habe da keine Zahlen im Kopf, je nach Gebäudefläche und Dämmung reicht da aber vielleicht schon eine einzelne Tiefenbohrung für eine Etage eines Mehrfamilienhauses. Die Bohrungen selbst halten die nächsten 100 Jahre und die Materialien für die Pumpe schafft man auch eher für 20-30 Jahre an, da unterscheidet man sich nicht von einer regulären Gastheizung, glaube ich.

Dazu von mir aus noch Wärmekörbe und Flächenkollektoren unter die Gehwege und das dürfte am Ende eine runde Sache sein. Kann man im Sommer dann auch bequem mit kühlen, während die Photovoltaik von oben Energie liefert. Auch die lebt die nächsten 20-30 Jahre auf dem Dach.

Dafür muss man halt in Isolation, Heizungstechnik usw. investieren und Wohnraum nicht nur als Renditeobjekt sehen, das blind jeden Monat X00€ abwirft.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich habe da keine Zahlen im Kopf, je nach Gebäudefläche und Dämmung reicht da aber vielleicht schon eine einzelne Tiefenbohrung für eine Etage eines Mehrfamilienhauses. Die Bohrungen selbst halten die nächsten 100 Jahre und die Materialien für die Pumpe schafft man auch eher für 20-30 Jahre an, da unterscheidet man sich nicht von einer regulären Gastheizung, glaube ich.
> 
> Dazu von mir aus noch Wärmekörbe und Flächenkollektoren unter die Gehwege und das dürfte am Ende eine runde Sache sein. Kann man im Sommer dann auch bequem mit kühlen, während die Photovoltaik von oben Energie liefert. Auch die lebt die nächsten 20-30 Jahre auf dem Dach.
> 
> Dafür muss man halt in Isolation, Heizungstechnik usw. investieren und Wohnraum nicht nur als Renditeobjekt sehen, das blind jeden Monat X00€ abwirft.


U


----------



## Valius (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Da muss ich ganz kurz dazwischenrufen: nur bei den Einzelpersonen und auch da stimmt das nicht so ganz, die Welt bedient sich da zwei verschiedenen Zahlen und wirft die durcheinander (was man leider bei der Springerpresse öfter sieht).


Die Zahlen sind genauso bei der OECD Studie zu finden: https://www.oecd-ilibrary.org/sites/83a87978-en/index.html?itemId=/content/publication/83a87978-en

Selbst bei Betrachtung der Einzelpersonen stimmt die Aussage, das belegt auch die Studie. Ob es Sinn macht Sozialabgaben zusammen mit Steuern zu betrachten sei dahingestellt, nichtsdestotrotz sind die Sozialbeiträge ein Bestandteil der Abgabenlast in Deutschland. 



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Man sollte tatsächlich über eine Steuerentlastung reden - aber für Gering- und Mittelverdiener


Darüber wird bei jeder Wahl geredet, es passiert aber nicht viel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wo lebst Du denn ?
> 
> Du kannst jetzt net von Deinem EFH ausgehen, wo Erdwärme reicht.
> Die Städte mit Millionen Wohnungen per Wärmepumpe, echt jetzt?



Der Sitz des Verlages steht im Impressum und auch wenn RRs bekanntes "*g*ehalt" natürlich relativ ist, kann ich dir versichern, dass mein Einkommen nicht für mehr als eine Mietwohnung reicht.
Was aber reicht: Eine entsprechend dimensionerte Wärmepumpe für große oder mehrere Häuser, egal ob deren Block einzeln oder in einer Gruppe mit mehreren (genannt "Stadt") steht. Es gibt auch schon Fernwärmeanalgen mit Wärmepumpe; die größte auf die schnelle auffindbare bringt es auf 13,5 MW. Das ist rund ein Zehntel eines größeren konventionellen Heizkraftwerkes und sollte für 5.000 bis 15.000 Wohnungen, je nach Isolierung und Klima reichen. Strenggenommen sollte man vor einem aufwendigen Umbau der Heizungsanlagen ohnehin erst einmal die Wärmedämmung und damit den Heizbedarf optimieren. Danach reicht es noch für weitaus mehr, insbesondere bei energetisch günstiger Stadtbebauung. "Millionen Wohnungen" auf einmal erwärmt dagegen auch heute niemand aus einer einzelnen konventionellen Quelle und wenn die vorliegende Energieform Strom ist, ist eine Wärmepumpe nun einmal die effizienteste Art, damit zu heizen. Und Wasserstoffverbrennung wäre eine der ineffizientesten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und das wofür ? Wir haben Atomkraft. Die ist sicher, CO2 neutral, günstig und quasi in beliebiger Menge vorhanden und sogar noch ausbaufähig.


Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du nach Neckarwestheim fahren.

Ich klingel da bei den Schichtleitern mal durch.
Die können immer ein paar Leute zum Uranschaufeln gebrauchen, wenn sie den Block 1 entladen.

Was hier für ein Blödsinn verzapft wird, das ist sagenhaft.
Ich würde Lachen, wenn das Zeug nicht zig tausend Jahre strahlen würde.


----------



## RX480 (25. Mai 2021)

Und Was kostet die Umrüstung von Millionen WEs ? (falls Es denn  gänge, da glaube ich aber net dran in den Großstädten)

Beim EFH dauert die Amortisierung ja auch etliche Jahre(zehnte)
Übrigens verbrauchen Wärmepumpen auch schon wieder Strom.

Eigentlich fällt nur Eins auf: jede neue grüne Idee verursacht erstmal immense Kosten, die
der Staat/Steuerzahler subventionieren muss.

Nein, Danke!

Wer grün Leben möchte soll gefälligst die gesamten Kosten selbst tragen.


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hm, die Hunderttausenden von Frauen die im Kindbett gestorben sind, weil die Wissenschaft keinen Zusammenhang von Leichen sezieren und unschließenden Entbindungen sah? Und als man es wußte die meisten ärzte diese Erkenntnis als falsch ignorierten.
> Sorry, ich habe keine Lust mir den Kopf zu zerbrechen um Hunderte von Beispielen plakativ zu erklären für ein banales Wissen.
> Lies doch mal Medizinirrtümer.
> ich glaube du verstehst mein Beispiel mit der Schwerkraft nicht. Es ist ein Beispiel zum weiterdenken, kein primäres Argument.



Medizinirrtümer gibt es zu zehntausenden, wir können da auch gerne größere Skandale wie Contergan nehmen.

Aber warum sollten diese denn als Beleg für eine pauschale Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit über alle Felder hinweg gelten, wenn mittlerweile weltweit der Zweifel an der Arbeit der Kollegen der Minimalkonsens der wissenschaftlichen Gemeinde ist? Wollen wir deswegen die mathematischen Beweisbarkeiten des kleinen Einmaleins anzweifeln, nur weil es evtl. eine cthuloide Arithmetik gibt, die wir noch nicht angedacht haben oder wo hören wir da auf?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen. Unter dem Gehweg. In Städten wird laufend der Gehweg aufgemacht. Aber das drunterliegende würde ja nicht stören.
> Bohrungen, aha. Aber nicht bei bestehenden Häusern. Bohrungen? Siehe Staufen. Konnte eigentlich nichts passieren. Leider ein Irrtum.
> Was für Kollektoren sollen denn unter den Gehweg?
> Und die Hundert Jahre Haltbarkeit sind Erfahrungswerte?



Wie oft wird denn auf Tiefen der Boden aufgemacht, wo man für z.B. für gewöhnlich Wärmekörbe setzt (3-4 Meter, soweit ich weiß)? Und warum bedenkst du an der Stelle nicht die hunderttausenden Tiefenbohrungen, die mittlerweile absoluter Standard sind und eben keine Hebungen verursachen? Ich lass mich vor einer längeren Auslandsreise doch auch lieber gegen die dortigen Krankheiten impfen auf die Gefahr hin, dass mir der Arm ein paar Tage weh tut, als dass ich mit etwas dann eine Weile flach liege (oder schlimmeres).

Und natürlich gibt es da keine Erfahrungswerte über 100 Jahre, aber Erfahrungen über die Dauer einer durchschnittlichen Gastherme hinaus schon. Und warum ein Loch im Boden in einer tektonisch stabilen Umgebung mitten auf der eurasischen Platte ein Problem sein soll, wo es bei 99,9% der Fälle keines ist, erschließt sich mir nicht.



RX480 schrieb:


> Und Was kostet die Umrüstung von Millionen WEs ?
> 
> Beim EFH dauert die Amortisierung ja auch etliche Jahre(zehnte)
> Übrigens verbrauchen Wärmepumpen auch schon wieder Strom.



Wollen wir das den Kosten der Entschädigungszahlungen für die Energiekonzerne und der Endlagerung für Atommüll gegenüberstellen? Vielleicht abzinsen auf die nächsten Jahrzehnte oder Jahrhunderte, je nachdem wie lange der Mist strahlt? Vielleicht noch die Folgeschäden des Klimawandels dazu nehmen? Und generell: wie quantifizieren wir die Millionen an Klimaflüchtlingen monetär?

Und ja. Wärmepumpen verbrauchen Strom. Ein gewisser Teil dafür kann aus dem Solarmodul gleich auf dem Dach kommen - je nach Größe der Anlage, dem nötigen Bedarf, der Dämmung des zu beheizenden Objektes uvw. kann das bereits den größten Teil ausmachen oder halt nicht. Das ist vom Fall abhängig. Pi mal Daumen rechnet sich eine Wärmepumpe aber ähnlich wie eine PV-Anlage nach rund 10 Jahren (wie gesagt immer eine Einzelfallbetrachtung).


Und auch ja: das sollte man in den Großstädten ebenfalls tun. Die Mieter werden allzu oft vergessen in der Debatte - daher sollte es eben auch Pflicht des Vermieters sein, seine Wohnung entsprechend zu sanieren und nicht die 30 Jahre alte Gastherme drin lassen, weil "die tut ja noch". 
Der §14 II GG ist kein Sozialismus.


----------



## Valius (25. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du nach Neckarwestheim fahren.
> 
> Ich klingel da bei den Schichtleitern mal durch.
> Die können immer ein paar Leute zum Uranschaufeln gebrauchen, wenn sie den Block 1 entladen.
> ...


Die Entwicklung von Transmutation Kraftwerken wie z.B der BN-800 in Russland wäre eine Möglichkeit die Strahlzeit des Atommülls um mehrere Hunderttausend Jahre zu senken. Leider beteiligt sich Deutschland durch den sofortigen Atomausstieg nicht an solchen Forschungen. Neben Russland (wo ein solches Kraftwerk bereits im Einsatz ist), wird dies unter anderem in China, Großbritannien, Japan, Frankreich und weiteren Ländern erforscht. 

Ich finde Deutschland sollte sich wenigstens an solchen Forschungen beteiligen, denn der Atommüll wird nicht verschwinden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2021)

Valius schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung von Transmutation Kraftwerken wie z.B der BN-800 in Russland wäre eine Möglichkeit die Strahlzeit des Atommülls um mehrere Hunderttausend Jahre zu senken. Leider beteiligt sich Deutschland durch den sofortigen Atomausstieg nicht an solchen Forschungen. Neben Russland (wo ein solches Kraftwerk bereits im Einsatz ist), wird dies unter anderem in China, Großbritannien, Japan, Frankreich und weiteren Ländern erforscht.


Sorry, aber Forschen bringt nichts.
Da ist schon zu viel Geld in Fässer ohne Boden gegangen.

Wir haben schadstoffreie, nachhaltige, bewährte Technik zur Stromerzeugung und die sollte man nutzen.


----------



## Valius (25. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Forschen bringt nichts.
> Da ist schon zu viel Geld in Fässer ohne Boden gegangen.
> 
> Wir haben schadstoffreie, nachhaltige, bewährte Technik zur Stromerzeugung und die sollte man nutzen.


Dann lieber den Müll verbuddeln nach dem Motto "aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn" was kümmert einen auch schon die Gesellschaft in den nächsten Jahrzehnten.

Ihre Einstellung trägt aber auch nicht zur Lösung bei.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2021)

Ein russischer, natriumgekühlter Reaktor soll die langzeitradioaktiven und kurzzeitaktive Elemente verwandeln?
Ernsthaft?
"Das *Kernkraftwerk Belojarsk *... liegt östlich des Ural, *50 km von der Millionenstadt Jekaterinburg *entfernt"

Habt ihr alle Tschernobyl vergessen?


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer grün Leben möchte soll gefälligst die gesamten Kosten selbst tragen.


Sobald Menschen die Kosten für ihr "nicht grün leben" auch selbst tragen, sehr gerne. Tendenziell ist die Investition in WP & PV übrigens in etwa 10-12 Jahren amortisiert. Wer jetzt mit "EEG-Umlage" oder Subventionen kommen mag: selbst wenn die alle wegfallen, sind wir meistens immer noch bei knapp 15-16 oder von mir aus 17 Jahren und die Technologie hält 20 Jahre minimum. Das Problem ist, dass diese Investitionen in Mieterland Deutschland den Vermietern aufgezwungen werden müssten, damit *auch *die Mieter davon profitieren könnten. Und das ist dann böse-böse "Sozialismus" oder "überbordende Bürokratie" oder "die Arbeitsplätze" oder "Kapitalflucht" oder, oder, oder. Nein, dann lassen wir die Gastherme nochmal 30 Jahre drin, weil "die tut ja noch" und die Kosten dafür tut es am Ende natürlich der Mieter. Aber Schuld hat da nicht "der Staat", sondern der Vermieter, der sich vor Investitionen in sein Eigentum drückt, damit am Ende das Konto etwas mehr anwächst.

Man könnte halt insgesamt anfangen sogenannte "Leistungsträger" (zu denen ich übrigens rein vom Einkommen gehöre) endlich höher zu besteuern, größere Vermögen ab ein paar Millionen sowieso, Steuerschlupflöcher zu schließen, Mieten zu deckeln uvw. - alles Sachen, die wir teils noch vor 30, 40 oder 50 Jahren in Westdeutschland unter Kohl, Brandt, Schmidt, Kiesinger usw. hatten und unter denen die Wirtschaft brummte.

Fordert man das heute, wird gerne gesagt: "die Unternehmen verlassen dann Deutschland".
Auf die Frage, auf welches zentraleuropäische Industrieland mit:

maßgeblichem Einfluss auf gesamteuropäische Politik
ausgebauter Infrastruktur
gebildeter Bevölkerung
exzellentem Ruf in der Welt als Marke
Anbindung ans Meer
stabilier politischer Lage
relativ stabilem Wetter (auch trotz des Klimawandels)
zentralem Zugang in den größten Markt der Welt (EU)
vorhandenen Häfen für millionen Tonnen Warenumschlag
dichtem Straßennetz
guten Beziehungen zu Nachbarländern
ettablierten Lieferketten 
relativ geringem Abstand zwischen den Ballungsräumen 
uvw. man denn dann ausweichen will folgt dann: das Schweigen der Lämmer oder bräsige Aufworten wie "Österreich" oder "Polen" oder "Frankreich" oder "Spanien" oder weitere Länder, die alle mehrere sehr gewichtige oben aufgeführte Faktoren nicht haben.

Weil die angeblich wirtschaftlich so gut gebildeten "Konservativen" oder "Liberalen" ungern zugeben, dass wir seit mehr als zwei Generationen im Filletstück der EU sitzen und all diese Vorteile bedeuten, dass man fast jede Kalkulation im Stil "dann wir gehen nach China/Indien/USA/Brasilien/Südafrika/Polen/Frankreich/Spanien" bereits für fast jeden hidden Champions aufgrund der Kosten für den Standortwechsel, dem Imageverlust, dem Neuaufbau der Lieferketten, der Anbindung an die Infrastruktur, der Beschaffung des Personals vor Ort, dem Mehr an Transportweg usw. einfach in einem Ausmaß zusammenbricht, dass man die ganze Berechnung schon nach der Hälfte bereits sein lassen kann.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wie oft wird denn auf Tiefen der Boden aufgemacht, wo man für z.B. für gewöhnlich Wärmekörbe setzt (3-4 Meter, soweit ich weiß)? Und warum bedenkst du an der Stelle nicht die hunderttausenden Tiefenbohrungen, die mittlerweile absoluter Standard sind und eben keine Hebungen verursachen? Ich lass mich vor einer längeren Auslandsreise doch auch lieber gegen die dortigen Krankheiten impfen auf die Gefahr hin, dass mir der Arm ein paar Tage weh tut, als dass ich mit etwas dann eine Weile flach liege (oder schlimmeres).
> 
> Und natürlich gibt es da keine Erfahrungswerte über 100 Jahre, aber Erfahrungen über die Dauer einer durchschnittlichen Gastherme hinaus schon. Und warum  ein Problem sein soll, wo es bei 99,9% der Fälle keines ist, erschließt sich mir nicht.


H


----------



## Valius (25. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein russischer, natriumgekühlter Reaktor soll die langzeitradioaktiven und kurzzeitaktive Elemente verwandeln?
> Ernsthaft?
> "Das *Kernkraftwerk Belojarsk *... liegt östlich des Ural, *50 km von der Millionenstadt Jekaterinburg *entfernt"
> 
> Habt ihr alle Tschernobyl vergessen?


Die heutigen Kraftwerke sind nicht auf dem Standard von 1980+, schon gar nicht auf günstigem sowjetischen Standard. Glauben Sie, dass Russland heute unfähig ist sichere Kraftwerke zu betreiben oder denken Sie bei jedem Atomkraftwerk direkt an Tschernobyl?


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

W


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Fordert man das heute, wird gerne gesagt: "die Unternehmen verlassen dann Deutschland".
> Auf die Frage, auf welches zentraleuropäische Industrieland mit:
> 
> maßgeblichem Einfluss auf gesamteuropäische Politik
> ...


Um das mal für den Fall Stahlindustrie zu beantworten: Niemand hat die Absicht in der EU zu bleiben.

maßgeblichem Einfluss auf gesamteuropäische Politik --> irrelevant
ausgebauter Infrastruktur --> Schienennetz und Hafen haben quasi alle Industrieländer
gebildeter Bevölkerung --> bis auf die oberen 20% der Beschäftigten nicht in besonders hoher Ausprägung nötig aber trotzdem ausreichend vorhanden in den allermeisten Ländern
exzellentem Ruf in der Welt als Marke  --> irrelevant, billig gewinnt
Anbindung ans Meer --> wichtig - und bei vielen Ländern besser/breiter als in D (wir müssen meist bis Rotterdam gurken...)
stabilier politischer Lage  --> irrelevant so lange keine extremen Unruhen sind
relativ stabilem Wetter (auch trotz des Klimawandels)  --> irrelevant
zentralem Zugang in den größten Markt der Welt (EU)  --> irrelevant da global
vorhandenen Häfen für millionen Tonnen Warenumschlag --> siehe Anbindung ans Meer
dichtem Straßennetz  --> irrelevant
guten Beziehungen zu Nachbarländern  --> irrelevant
ettablierten Lieferketten  --> irrelevant bis auf ganz wenige Großgüter wie Erze, dafür reichtn Hafen
relativ geringem Abstand zwischen den Ballungsräumen  --> irrelevant
Ums konkret zu nennen wohin die Stahlindustrie vorzugsweise abwandert:
Brasilien, Russland, China, USA, Indien, Japan, Südkorea, Kanada (und jetzt wo sie raus sind auch UK)

All diese Länder haben mindestens gleichwertige wenn nicht bessere Randbedingungen und fordern keinerlei Sanktionen für produziertes CO2 und haben viel, VIEL niedrigere Energiekosten. ThyssenKrupp (als Vorzeigedeutsches Unternehmen...) hat bereits vor über 10 Jahren (als das mit den CO2-Preisen angefangen hat) das erste Werk in Brasilien errichtet, auch wenns mittlerweile, aus Gründen die mit der diskutieren Thematik nichts zu tun haben (sie haben das Outsourcing hart verkackt sozusagen - die sind ohne Staatshilfe wahrscheinlich eh demnächst bankrott weil der Umzug halt fehlgeschlagen ist), wieder verkauft wurde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Mai 2021)

Valius schrieb:


> Glauben Sie, dass Russland heute unfähig ist sichere Kraftwerke zu betreiben oder denken Sie bei jedem Atomkraftwerk direkt an Tschernobyl?


Erstens: wir reden uns mit Du an, hier im Forum.

Zweitens ist mein Glaube nicht wichtig.

Drittens ist der Standort schon einen Schweinerei, falls es einen größeren Störfall geben sollte.

Ich war 1985 in Chmelnitzky, Ukraine - heute Moldawien.
Das sind nicht mal 400km von Tschernobyl weg.

Ich kann mich noch genau an die Katastrophenmeldung der heute-Sendung erinnern.
Es fuhr mir fürchterlich durch die Knochen: was wäre ein Jahr früher passiert?
Das werde ich nie vergessen.


----------



## stolpi (25. Mai 2021)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wo lebst Du denn ?
> 
> Du kannst jetzt net von Deinem EFH ausgehen, wo Erdwärme reicht.
> Die Städte mit Millionen Wohnungen per Wärmepumpe, echt jetzt?




Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Problem ist...wir haben unseren "Wohnblock" auf Wärempumpe(n) umgerüstet.
Ölkessel und Tanks raus und Luft/Wasser-Wärmepumpe(n) drangeklatscht und naürlich auch PV für jede Wohnung.
Geht nicht gibt es nicht!

Heizkörper usw. sind alle rausgeflogen und eine Fußbodenheizung im Dünnschichtverfahren eingebaut (Aufbauhöhe unter 30 mm). 
War natürlich ein großer Sanierungsaufwand aber alles Machbar wenn der Wille da ist.

Aber wie schon gesagt...es wird immer nur nach Ausflüchten geschaut um ja sich nicht bewegen zu müssen...außer bei der Wahl...da landet das Kreuzchen leider wohl immer bei den ewig Gestrigen. Ist ja auch so bequem...und dann kommen immer die bescheurten Geld-Argumente.
Aber klar, sobald die Banken in der Krise sind werden Millarden nachgedruckt. Aber der Haushalt gibt keine 1000€ her für neue Farbe in Klassenräumen etc.


Wacht mal auf Jungs(&Mädels).





Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Mai 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Momentan sind es nunmal die Energiepreise, die die Inflation erhöhen und die werden durch die CO2 Preise getrieben. Da können noch so schöne Faustregeln in den Ökonomiebüchern stehen.



Das ist eben falsch und wenn man schon keine Ahnung hat, sollte man diese auch nicht so breit hinausposaunen!
Du hast von der Inflation gesprochen und ich hab dir gezeigt, wie die Inflation richtig berechnet wird. Des Weiteren sind die Inflationsraten aktuell bei den Baustoffen am höchsten, da kommt man teilweise auf bis zu 280% und auch bei Lebensmitteln siehst du Inflationsraten von um die 40%. Sehr empfehlenswert ist hier der Kanal von Marc Friedrich, falls man sich finanziell etwas bilden möchte. 
Das die Inflation hauptsächlich von den Energiepreisen getrieben werden ist aufjedenfall ein Irrglaube und der Ursprung der Inflation liegt halt an der lockeren Geldpolitik der Notenbanken, die immer mehr Geld in Umlauf bringen.


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Problem ist...wir haben unseren "Wohnblock" auf Wärempumpe(n) umgerüstet.
> Ölkessel und Tanks raus und Luft/Wasser-Wärmepumpe(n) drangeklatscht und naürlich auch PV für jede Wohnung.
> Geht nicht gibt es nicht!
> 
> ...


Und wie sieht die genaue Rechnung zu Gas aus?


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hoch die CO2 Werte früher waren, ist völlig irrelevant. Heute leben knapp 8 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde.



Ach plötzlich ist es irrelevant wie hoch die CO² Werte waren. Sapalott wie kommt denn das? Propagierst du und deine Freunde doch permanent, dass CO² die Wurzel allen übels ist und dann ist es plötzlich irrelevant?



Threshold schrieb:


> wird es heißer, geht Agrarland verloren, Wasser wird knapper, in einigen Regionen der Erde wird man nicht mehr leben können. Klimaflüchtlinge wird es geben.



Das ist Schwachsinn und auch schon ausreichend widerlegt. Zum einen wird die Welt aktuell immer grüner und zum anderen gab es "Klimaflüchtlinge" in der Vergangenheit ausschließlich, wenn die Temperaturen kälter wurden. Dies ist auch geschichtlich gut dokumentiert, würde vielleicht nicht schaden, so Buch mal zu lesen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuell nehmen  die Meere den größten Teil des CO2 auf. Das bedeutet, dass die Meere saurer werden, was  für erhöhtes Artensterben sorgen wird.



Auch das ist Quatsch, dass die Meere saurer werden und dadurch die Meerestiere aussterben. Dafür gibt es keine Belege, des Weiteren beschreibst du einen Jahrtausendalten Effekt der schon immer mit Kalt- und Warmphasen einhergeht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht verstanden, wie der Treibhauseffekt funktioniert? Gibt genug Videos darüber, einfach mal anschauen.



Offensichtlich hast du den Treibhauseffekt absolut nicht verstanden, denn dieser tritt wie der Name schon sagt in einem Treibhaus auf, wo mittels Glasscheiben das entweichen der warmen Luftmassen verhindert wird. Und das wir ein Glasdach oder eine geschlossene Eisdecke als Himmel haben ist mir neu. Zumal du mit der These des Treibhauseffektes (die im übrigen auch wissenschaftlich nicht im geringsten belegt ist und auf Vermutungen von zwei Wissenschaftlern aus dem 19. Jahrhunder zurück gehen, aber das wusstest du natürlich bestimmt *zwinker Smiley*) direkt mal gegen den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik verstößt. Aber hey sind doch nur physikalische Grundsätze, die gelten für die sogenannten "Klimaaktivisten" ja nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, wer für die Erwärmung verantwortlich ist, ist bekannt.



Hauptsächlich die Sonne, auch wenn du und deine Freunde noch gerne mehr Ablassbriefe fürs Klima verkaufen möchtet. Wobei du an der Stelle vermutlich nicht mal die Definition von Klima kennst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Fällst du echt auf die billige Propaganda der Afd herein?



Fällst du echt auf die billige Propaganda der grünen und linksgrünen Medien rein? Verwundern würde es mich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal ein paar Biologen, die erklären dir genau, ab wann z.B. ein Baum mehr CO2 abgibt als er aufnimmt.



Dann solltest du dringend mal mit den Biologen sprechen, hier scheint sich mir eine neue große Wissenslücke aufzutun. 
Aber die ganzen Gärtner und co die in ihren Gewächshäusern eine CO² Konzentration von bis zu 900 ppm haben damit die Pflanzen besser wachsen sind bestimmt alles rechte Idioten, Klimaleugner und AFD Wähler! 
Aber am besten du fängst mal an den Unterschied zwischen C3 und C4 Pflanzen zu googeln, letztere profitieren deutlich von einer höheren CO² Konzentration.  Gern geschehen *zwinker Smiley*



Threshold schrieb:


> Absolut. Noch nie in der Erdgeschichte verändert sich das Klima so schnell.



Schon wieder eine Lüge, was soll denn das? Schau dir einfach mal die Änderungen der letzten 2000 Jahre an, am besten fragst die Wikinger die Grönland (Gründland) besiedelt hatten, die könnten davon ein Lied singen 
Die sind auch nicht plötzlich geflüchtet, weil es so warm wurde 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn in den  letzten 200 Jahren geändert?
> Genau. Die Industrialisierung und mitlaufend die Vermehrung des Menschen.



Und schon wieder grüne Propaganda, wieso vergleichst du die Temperatur von jetzt mit der kleinen Eiszeit?
Wieso vergleichst du die Temperatur nicht mit der römischen Warmphase oder der mittelalterlichen Warmphase? Weil dort die Temperature höher waren wie jetzt und man damit keine Angst schüren kann? Na sowas aber auch...
Aber vielleicht ist es auch eine Bildungslücke von mir und die Römer sind schon mit ihren Panzern über die Alpen gedüst, wobei die CO² Konzentration bei höheren Temperaturen dort niedriger waren. Aber das kannst du uns bestimmt erklären wieso das so war?
Oder auch wenn wir uns die mittelalterliche Warmphase anschauen und die CO² Konzentration in der darauffolgenden kleinen Eiszeit fast identisch war, die Temperaturen aber nicht. 
Auf die Erklärung bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sonne hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten etwas an Leistung verloren. Es hätte also kühler werden müssen. Ist aber nicht passiert.



Aktuell ist es nicht gerade sehr warm, aber das könnte auch einfach daran liegen, dass du hier ausschließlich Propaganda verbeiten möchtest und du dich mit der Thematik nicht wirklich beschäftigt hast?
Oder schon mal was von den Ozeanzyklen und ihre Auswirkung auf die Klimavaribilität gehört? Und dass diese in Korrelation mit den Sonnenzyklen stehen? Z.B der Hale oder der Gleissberg Zyklus, um nur mal 2 zu nennen.
Demgegenüber stehen die unterschiedlichen Ozeanzyklen wie AMO, PDO, NAO, SAM etc. die jeweils in ihrer positiven und negativen Auslegung vorliegen und massiven Einfluss auf das Wetter haben! 
Und das Ozeane auch als Wärmespeicher fungieren, brauch ich dir ja nicht noch extra sagen. Eine positive NOA Phase, führt im übrigen zu wärmeren Wintern in Mittel und Nordeuropa, aber das würde jetzt dem Themenbereich doch etwas sprengen, auch wenn es extrem interessant ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Europa ist weniger getroffen. Schlimm wird es in Afrika werden. Dazu Südamerika. Das wird richtig hässlich.



Behaupten kann man immer viel, belegen ist ja out.

Fakt ist die CO² Abgagabe/Steuer ist eine reine propaganda/Ideologie getriebene Abgabe, die uns das Leben in allen Bereichen extrem verteuern wird. Beim Strom wird man es sehen, aber auch bei den Lebensmitteln, denn die werden per Diesel LKW in den Supermarkt gekarrt. Von daher vielen Dank an so Leute wie dich, die uns den Unfug und die Mehrbelastung für den Geldbeutel bescherrt haben. Bitte noch mehr davon! 1€ je kwh wäre doch angemessen! Dann kommt wenigstens niemand mehr auf die Idee Grafikkarten fürs Minen zu verwenden, wäre immerhin mal ein positiver Effekt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ach plötzlich ist es irrelevant wie hoch die CO² Werte waren


Es war schon immer irrelevant, wie hoch die CO2 Werte vor 10 oder 100 Millionen Jahren waren.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle, dass die Erde mal eisfrei und der Meeresspiegel entsprechend höher war.
Es ist auch uninteressant, dass der O2 Anteil früher mal höher war als heute.
Entscheidend ist, was heute ist. Und heute steigt der CO2 Anteil schneller als jemals zuvor innerhalb so kurzer Zeit.
Und der Mensch ist dafür verantwortlich, denn er hat nun mal das CO2 frei gesetzt, das die Erde vor Millionen Jahren gebunden hat. Der Anteil an C12 in der Atmosphäre nimmt stetig zu.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Problem ist...wir haben unseren "Wohnblock" auf Wärempumpe(n) umgerüstet.
> Ölkessel und Tanks raus und Luft/Wasser-Wärmepumpe(n) drangeklatscht und naürlich auch PV für jede Wohnung.
> Geht nicht gibt es nicht!


Der deutsche Ingenieur hat gesprochen!

Enter!


----------



## Cybnotic (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es war schon immer irrelevant, wie hoch die CO2 Werte vor 10 oder 100 Millionen Jahren waren.
> Es spielt auch keine Rolle, dass die Erde mal eisfrei und der Meeresspiegel entsprechend höher war.
> Es ist auch uninteressant, dass der O2 Anteil früher mal höher war als heute.
> Entscheidend ist, was heute ist. Und heute steigt der CO2 Anteil schneller als jemals zuvor innerhalb so kurzer Zeit.
> Und der Mensch ist dafür verantwortlich, denn er hat nun mal das CO2 frei gesetzt, das die Erde vor Millionen Jahren gebunden hat. Der Anteil an C12 in der Atmosphäre nimmt stetig zu.


Hi,  was aber von Leuten in der Politik  oder  andere die anscheinend nicht  in Biologie aufgepasst haben  nicht verstanden wird , ist die Tatsache  das CO2 kein Problem darstellt !   Denn   jede Pflanze, Baum Strauch ec. braucht das zum Leben!    Aber warum wird nicht über die Tatsache gesprochen, das der Sauerstoffgehalt der Luft bzw Atmosphäre   abgenommen haben muss seit dem Industrie Zeitalter.   Jede Verbrennung benötigt Sauerstoff  Ob Flugzeuge etc.  die den Gehalt an Sauerstoff reduzieren, und die Luft  immer für  manchen Organismus  Giftiger macht  ( Aber der Natur macht das nix die Reagiert  und will die "Fremdkörper gerne loswerden     Was ist zu tun?    CO2 Besteuerung ist Unsinn.    Sauerstoff Verbrauch bei Verbrennungen sollte  eher dafür herhalten !
Bald  werden nicht nur Kranke mit Sauerstoffflaschen herumhantieren müssen.. Politik und  Vernünftige Lösungen ?  ist und bleibt ne Utopie 
MfG


----------



## stolpi (26. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht die genaue Rechnung zu Gas aus?



Gasanschluss war nicht vorhanden, hätte Extra Verlegt werden müssen. Der Block hatte ein Öl-Zentralheizung mit Tanks im Keller.
Hauptgrund war der Heizöl-Gestank im Keller warum wir über eine Sanierung nachdachten. Gas kam nicht in Frage weil höhere Kosten für die Installation und natürlich auch die ständig anfallenden  Wartungskosten.
Kostenreduktion war das Ziel weil wir Mieten gerade über den Mietspiegel nehmen und auch das schon genug Streß mit dem Finanzamt bedeutet...Mietpreisbremse war der größte Witz überhaupt, das konnt gar nicht funktionieren.

Will man die Kosten reduzieren dann geht kein Weg vorbei an der Möglichkeit seine Energie selbst zu produzieren...soweit es geht.

PV ist der Schlüssel und die Lösung. Wenn in ein paar Jahren die PKWs V2G fähig sind dann lachen wir über diese Diskussion hier.


Die Wohnungen haben alle eigene Zähler worüber auch die WPs laufen. Je nach Stromtarif sollten die Heiz und Stromkosten ähnlich sein wie bei einer Kombination aus Strom und Gas.
Habe keine genaue Zahlen da die Mieter alle selber mit ihren Stromanbieter abrechnen. Klagen gab es bisher keine, nur sind die Nebenkosten halt sehr sehr gering bei uns.  




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der deutsche Ingenieur hat gesprochen!
> 
> Enter!



Jepp...und das war/ist gut so. 
Die "Angebote" die wir bekommen hatten waren unter aller Sau*...  gewisse Sachen macht man besser selber.


Aber lasst euch mal weiter belabbern und verarschen.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi




* nicht falsch verstehen. Die Schuld liegt hier selten bei den Heizungsinstallateure sondern bei den Herstellern. Diese  geben den Firmen genau vor was und wie zu installieren bzw. einzubauen haben . Es geht hier um Garantiefragen usw.
Leider treibt das nicht selten die Kosten und den Platzbedarf in die Höhe und die Effizienz leidet bis zur Unwirtschaftlichkeit.
Wer sich mit der Materie beschäftigt wird schnell feststellen (wenn er nicht ganz dusselig ist), das z.B. ein Heizungs-Pufferspeicher mit seiner Mischer und Pumpengruppe völlig unnötig ist wenn man z.B. auf eine Flächenheizung wie die Fußbodenheizung setzt...hier sitzt der Puffer nämlich im Fussboden. Und der sollte genutzt werden und nicht ein unnötiger "Zwischenspeicher" .


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich will hier nichts mehr schreiben...jede rhier drückt sich vor seiner Verantwortung...Schuld sind immer die anderen oder es gibt keine "Gefahr" Blödsinn.


Jeder hier drückt sich vor seiner Verantwortung? Das nenn ich mal eine ziemlich pauschale und vorallem unbewiesene Aussage.


stolpi schrieb:


> Und keiner von dieses Hampelmännern oder Frauen haben jemals so einen Betankungsvorgang verfolgt...


Dann hab ich mir bei der Vorführung des Hyundai NEXO hier in München wohl nur eingebildet, das das Fahrzeug auch betankt wurde. Laut ist was anderes.



stolpi schrieb:


> Nicht nur das wir von "grünen" Wasserstoff Jahrzehnte entfernt sind ...die ganzen H²O Tankstellen haben gar nicht die Kapazität soviele PKWs betanken zu können. Der Rattenschwanz der daran hängt ist enorm und der Stromverbrauch alleine für den Standby Betrieb der Wahnsinn. Und keiner von dieses Hampelmännern oder Frauen haben jemals so einen Betankungsvorgang verfolgt...sondern denken wirklich, so ne kleine H²O Tankstelle macht jedes Dorf mit...keiner hält es lange neben so einer Tanke aus, nicht ohne Gehörschutz.
> Und wofür das alles? Nur damit man nicht jeden Tag mit einen Vollgeladenen PKW von der Arbeit oder von Zuhause losfahren muss, womöglich auch noch kostengünstig und sauber produziert von der eigenen PV Anlage. Von der Zukunft von V2G wollen wir gar nicht anfangen...alles Teufelszeug "wir wollen unsere Tankstellen behalten und fleißig unseren Obolus jeden Woche/Tag bezahlen".
> 
> Würde mich echt wünschen wenn der eine oder andere doch mal nachdenkt bevor er irgendeinen Blödsinn loslabbert.
> ...


Das einzige was ich hier raus lese ist: Geht nicht, Jahrzehnte entfernt, geht nicht etc...
Und plötzlich kam einer um´s Eck, den "Geht nicht" einfach nicht interessiert hat, sondern er hat es einfach gemacht.

Und zu deinem letzten Satz: 
Du musst das ganze zu Ende denken! Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich geht immer weiter auseinander. Die Mieten steigen. Ebenfalls der Leerstand. Die Wohnungsbaugesellschaften werden immer mächtiger und der Lebensunterhalt inkl. Versicherungen immer teurer. Für viele Privatleute sind solche Investitionen oftmals einfach nicht stemmbar. Und ohne die finanziellen Mittel kann man nun mal Privat nichts ändern. Ein Haus/Wohnung rüstet sich nicht mit Träumen, Hoffnungen oder Applaus um. Egal ob mit oder ohne KfW-Förderung. Man muss finanziell auch in der Lage sein den Kredit zu stemmen. Da ich selber gerade baue und Vermieter bin, kann ich dir dazu auch gleich eine passende Story anbieten: Die KfW-Bank verlangt für eine erneuerbare Energien-Förderung einen höheren Zinssatz als meine Bank, bei der ich meinen Baukredit abgeschlossen habe.  

Was hier in meinen Augen sinnvoller wäre, sind die (Einmal)Zuschüsse. Denn solange die Zinsen auf einem so niedrigen Niveau bleiben, ist ein KfW-Kredit einfach nur sinnlos.

In einem Wohnblock gestaltet sich das ganze sowieso schwieriger. Egal ob Eigentumswohnung oder nicht, die Mehrheit muss dafür stimmen.

Nächster Punkt: Eine Einheitliche Förderung für erneuerbare Energien. Im Moment ist da zuviel Chaos drin. Sieht man sehr schön bei den Stromspeichern.

Aber ganz unrecht hast du mit deinem letzten Satz auch nicht: Es gibt sicher viele die nicht wollen. Die Frage ist nur wie man diese Leute umstimmt. Mit Förderungen/Zuschüssen oder mit Gesetzen wie diesen? Solang die Politik sich nicht auf einen einheitlichen Weg geeinigt hat, werden viele weiterhin abwarten. Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich mir  die "Glanzleistungen" unserer Politiker in letzter Zeit so ansehen, kann ich ihnen das nicht mal verübeln. Siehe: *Klick* , *Klick* . Dazu kommt noch die Corona-Politik sowie die Aufarbeitung des Dieselbetrugs.



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Man sollte tatsächlich über eine Steuerentlastung reden - aber für Gering- und Mittelverdiener, für Gutverdiener und Unternehmen sollten die Steuern eher steigen. Wir würgen seit vielen Jahren den Binnenkonsum zugunsten der Exporte, nicht nur um des sozialen Friedens wegen muss das dringend gedreht werden, das bedroht auch den Standort Deutschland insgesamt


Die Steuerentlastung wäre ein wichtiger Punkt. 
Aber man muss auch schon mal über die geplante Vermögenssteuer sprechen. Da war heute ein interessanter Artikel im Münchner Merkur:
Person X wohnt in einem denkmalgeschützten Haus in München. Geschätzter Wert: 10 Millionen Euro. Das Haus ist seit Ewigkeiten in Familienbesitz. Und nun müsste er wenn´s nach unserem Vater Staat geht, ca. 80.000 € Vermögenssteuer pro Jahr bezahlen. Und das als Renter. Zitat von ihm: "Das kann ich mir genau ein Jahr leisten, und dann muss ich das Haus verkaufen." Und nun die Frage: Ist das Gerechtigkeit bzw. erwischt du hier wirklich die richtige Person?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Mai 2021)

Valius schrieb:


> Die heutigen Kraftwerke sind nicht auf dem Standard von 1980+, schon gar nicht auf günstigem sowjetischen Standard. Glauben Sie, dass Russland heute unfähig ist sichere Kraftwerke zu betreiben oder denken Sie bei jedem Atomkraftwerk direkt an Tschernobyl?



Die Betreiber von Chalk River hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
Die Betreiber von Simi Valley hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
Die Betreiber von Windscale hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
Die Betreiber von Three Mile Island hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
Die Betreiber von Tschernobyl hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
Die Betreiber von Fukushima hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
Die Betreiber von Belojarsk halten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker halten ihn für unsicher.

Superphenix und Kalkar (ja, auch in diesem Fass hat Deutschland Geld versengt) könnte man bei der Gelegenheit auch nennen, da wurde den Kritikern aber rechtzeitig recht gegeben.

(für die weitaus zahlreicheren Unglücke unterhalb von INES 5 seit auf Wikipedia verwiesen.





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Auch das ist Quatsch, dass die Meere saurer werden und dadurch die Meerestiere aussterben. Dafür gibt es keine Belege, des Weiteren beschreibst du einen Jahrtausendalten Effekt der schon immer mit Kalt- und Warmphasen einhergeht.







__





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.de
				






> Offensichtlich hast du den Treibhauseffekt absolut nicht verstanden, denn dieser tritt wie der Name schon sagt in einem Treibhaus auf, wo mittels Glasscheiben das entweichen der warmen Luftmassen verhindert wird. Und das wir ein Glasdach oder eine geschlossene Eisdecke als Himmel haben ist mir neu.



Glücklicherweise entweichen erwärmte Luftmassen nicht einfach von der Erde. Ein Dach, um das zu verhindern gibt es zwar nicht, aber laut diesen "Wissenschaftlern", denen sonst nie jemand etwas glaubt, hat Schwerkraft eine ähnliche Funktion.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Betreiber von Chalk River hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
> Die Betreiber von Simi Valley hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
> Die Betreiber von Windscale hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
> Die Betreiber von Three Mile Island hielten ihren Reaktor für sicher, Kritiker hielten ihn für unsicher.
> ...


D


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Mai 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi,  was aber von Leuten in der Politik  oder  andere die anscheinend nicht  in Biologie aufgepasst haben  nicht verstanden wird , ist die Tatsache  das CO2 kein Problem darstellt !   Denn   jede Pflanze, Baum Strauch ec. braucht das zum Leben!    Aber warum wird nicht über die Tatsache gesprochen, das der Sauerstoffgehalt der Luft bzw Atmosphäre   abgenommen haben muss seit dem Industrie Zeitalter.   Jede Verbrennung benötigt Sauerstoff  Ob Flugzeuge etc.  die den Gehalt an Sauerstoff reduzieren, und die Luft  immer für  manchen Organismus  Giftiger macht  ( Aber der Natur macht das nix die Reagiert  und will die "Fremdkörper gerne loswerden     Was ist zu tun?    CO2 Besteuerung ist Unsinn.    Sauerstoff Verbrauch bei Verbrennungen sollte  eher dafür herhalten !
> Bald  werden nicht nur Kranke mit Sauerstoffflaschen herumhantieren müssen.. Politik und  Vernünftige Lösungen ?  ist und bleibt ne Utopie
> MfG



Vorindustriell hatten wir circa 20,90 Prozent O2 und 0,028 Prozent CO2 in der Luft. Jetzt haben wir die Werte durch Verbrennung fossiler Treibstoff auf 20,884 Prozent und 0,044 Prozent verändert. Wie man unschwer sehen kann: Das ist in Bezug auf Sauerstoff vernachlässigbar. Wenn wir alle uns bekannten fossilen Brennstoff inklusive Methanhydraten verbrennen würden, kämen wir meinem Wissen nach nicht unter 20 Prozent. Für den Menschen gilt aber Raumluft bis 18 Prozent gilt als noch,  Ausatemluft hat normalerweise um die 16 Prozent Sauerstoff, erst unter 10 Prozent werden akut gefährlich. Die Sauerstoffdichte auf dem Gipfel des Mount Everest entspricht wegen der dünneren Luft ungefähr der von Luft mit 7 Prozent auf Meeresniveau und selbst das überleben fitte Menschen eine Zeit lang bei gleichzeitiger körperlicher Anstrengung.

Weitaus heftiger ist die Veranderthalbfachung des CO2 (aktueller Kurs: Verdreifachung), denn wegen seiner Absorbtionsspektren hat das Zeug eben einen erwärmenden Effekt, der bislang nur teilweise ausgeprägt war. Das heißt doppelt so viel CO2 sorgt auch für doppelt so viel Treibhauswirkung, praktisch ohne Sättigungseffekte. (Wasserdampf dagegen ist zum Beispiel eigentlich das stärkere Treibhausgas, war aber schon in vordindustrieller Zeit so häufig in der Athmosphäre vorhanden, dass eine weitere Steigerung kaum möglich ist.)


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Mai 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich will hier nichts mehr schreiben...jede rhier drückt sich vor seiner Verantwortung...Schuld sind immer die anderen oder es gibt keine "Gefahr" Blödsinn.
> 
> Aber wenn jemand schreibt, H²O PKWs sind die Zukunft dann setzt es bei mir aus.
> 
> ...


Ah, der typische Konflikt zwischen einem Theoretiker und Praktiker..
Du hast erfolgreich die Umstellung in deinem Spezialfall durchgeführt und hältst den Weg als wegweisend für alle anderen Use Cases (Fälle, denen ähnliches Problem zu Grunde liegt).

Ich übertrage das mal auf die Stadt:
Elektroautos aufzuladen geht nicht innerhalb von 5-10 Minuten (der Lärm beim H2 ist in der Hinsicht eher vernachlässigend). Es werden nicht Tankställen nötig sein, sondern Zapfsäulen an allen Parkplätzen, damit über Nacht die Autos aufgeladen werden können. Privat im eigenen Haus ist das kein Problem. Die Quelle kann man auch selbst festlegen. Was ist mit den Wohnblöcken? Wer kommt für die Kosten auf? Wie soll das verrechnet werden?
Ehrlich gesagt ist die Infrastruktur für E-Autos in Deutschland gar nicht vorhanden. Man müsste massivst investieren, damit man das aus dem Boden stampft. Da kommen wir gleich zum zweiten Problem. Durch die "Energiewende" wurde der Strom künstlich stark verteuert und die Netzstabilität zugleich gesenkt. Wir ímportieren teuren Strom. Was denkst du passiert, falls der Bedarf im Zuge der E-Autos massiv ansteigt?
Noch mehr teure Importe, um die Netzstabilität zu garantieren. Die Rechnung zahlt natürlich wieder der Kunde.
Es ist wie bei den Bioprodukten. Wir sind zu viele Menschen, es kann sich nicht jeder aus dem biologischen Anbau ernäheren. Naherliegender und zielführender wäre es die Umstellung auf nachhaltige Förderung.
Ich kann die Öko-Avocado Leute genauso wenig ab (30l Trinkwasser jeweils) wie Leute, die meinen jeden Tag ein Rinder-Steak essen zu müssen.

Zurück zum Thema, die Wasserstofflösung an den Tankstellen ist vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel einfacher zu implementieren als Ladesäulen überall zu errichten, eben für die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung, die ihr Auto nicht in der eigenen Garage über Nacht mit Gimmick-Methoden aufladen kann.

Eine Ebene höher: Gegeben sei 100l H2, bei Stromerzeugung beträgt die Effizienz um die 21%, d.h. von den 100L tun 21L das, was man erwartet. Bis zum Einspeichen in das Auto geht 5-6% zusätzlich verloren. 21L * 0.95 = 19,95L.
Beim Direkten Einspeisen von H2 beträgt die Effizienz um die 80%+, d.h. mindestens 80l stehen von den 100L zur Verfügung.

Der Rest ist das Problem des technischen Könnens. Man kann und wird durch mehrere Iterationen das Tanken vereinfachen und die anderen Kinderkrankheiten lösen können. Das passiert nicht von Heute auf Morgen natürlich, dafür sind die Ingenieure da, die um die Ecke denken.

Und noch eine Ebene höher, wir sind keine Escapisten. Wir ziehen andere Optionen in Betracht. In deiner Welt möchtest den elektrischen Strom möglichst günstig und Öko produziert gestalten, was etwas sehr Gutes. Die ganzen Änderungen finden aber statt, damit wir unseren ökologischen Footprint möglichst verringen, die aus Emissionen (Nicht nur CO2, ganz viel giftiges Zeug) und der Umweltvergiftung druch Müll/Abfallstoffe bestehen.
Da zieht man immer eine Lösung vor, die beides berücksichtigt und nicht eine, die die Emissionen hierzulande senkt, aber irgendwo in China oder Indien durch Umweltvergiftung den Menschen die Lebensgrundlagen entzieht.


----------



## stolpi (26. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und zu deinem letzten Satz:
> Du musst das ganze zu Ende denken! Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich geht immer weiter auseinander. Die Mieten steigen. Ebenfalls der Leerstand. Die Wohnungsbaugesellschaften werden immer mächtiger und der Lebensunterhalt inkl. Versicherungen immer teurer. Für viele Privatleute sind solche Investitionen oftmals einfach nicht stemmbar. Und ohne die finanziellen Mittel kann man nun mal Privat nichts ändern. Ein Haus/Wohnung rüstet sich nicht mit Träumen, Hoffnungen oder Applaus um. Egal ob mit oder ohne KfW-Förderung. Man muss finanziell auch in der Lage sein den Kredit zu stemmen. Da ich selber gerade baue und Vermieter bin, kann ich dir dazu auch gleich eine passende Story anbieten: Die KfW-Bank verlangt für eine erneuerbare Energien-Förderung einen höheren Zinssatz als meine Bank, bei der ich meinen Baukredit abgeschlossen habe.
> ...




Wir haben keine KFW in Anspruch genommen...nicht wegen den (schlechten) Zinssatz sondern wegen den Auflagen wenn man den KFW Kredit in Anspruch nimmt.
Das ist nur Abzockerei.

Die Häuser sind uns auch nicht vom Himmel gefallen...nur haben wir immer jeden Euro in die Tilgung gesteckt statt einen fetten BMW zu fahren oder jedes Jahr mehrmals in Urlaub zu reisen. Mit drei Kinder ist das auch nicht ganz billig...
Letztendlich muss das jeder selber wissen...man kann zur Miete wohnen oder den Schritt zum Eigenheim wagen. Beim ersten Haus hatten wir einen Zinssatz von über 8,25 % und es war kaum was auf den Markt.  War ein absoluter Fehlkauf und hat uns viel Geld gekostet.
Wie auch immer, irgendwannist so ein Eigenheim bezahlt und dann bleibt halt viel Geld übrig. Von daher bist du schon auf den richtigen Weg meiner Meinung nach. Eigentlich kann nur noch dein Mieter dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
Ich kann gut verstehen das es immer weniger privaten Vermieter gibt und alles zu den großen Wohnungsbaugesellschaften wandert. Zu viele Mieter machen es für sich und andere alles kaputt. Zurzeit läuft es bei uns (wieder), waren aber schmerzvolle Erfahrungen was auch viel Geld gekostet hat und wenn jemand ausziehen möchte, dann weiß ich nicht ob wir die Wohnung wieder vermieten werden oder einfach leerstehen lassen. Du weißt einfach nicht was du "reinbekommst"...erwischt du eine "Niete" wird es teuer...und Mieterhöhungen nicht unwahrscheinlich was auch wieder zu Frust bei den anderen Mietern führt. Ein Teufelskreis...und Schuld sind immer die bösen Vermieter.
Drück dir die Daumen!



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Mai 2021)

Das Grundproblem bei H2-PKW ist der fehlende Platz beziehungsweise der hohe Druck: Man kann ihn zwar technisch beherrschen, aber die Kompression auf 700 bar verschlingt rein aufgrund der Physik ungefähr ein Drittel der im Wasserstoff enthaltenen Energie. Das heißt selbst bei gleicher Brennstoffzelleneffizienz (die mobil eher nicht gegeben ist) und ohne Berücksichtigung von Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung (die stationär leicht möglich ist), verbraucht ein Wasserstroffauto mehr Primärenergie als ein Elektroauto, dass mittels Schnelllader und Zwischenpuffer aus einer Wasserstoffbrennstoffzelle geladen wird.

Von der Möglichkeit ersteren, teilweise direkt mit produziertem Strom und dann derzeit Faktor 3 bis 5, selbst im erhofften Labor-Idealfall aber immer noch Faktor 1,3 höherer Effizienz geladen zu werden, ganz zu schweigen. Die Frage ist deswegen mittlerweile, ob man Wasserstoff nicht gleich weiter zu Methan, verarbeiten sollte, was wegen der einfacheren Handhabung des Endproduktes trotz geringerer chemischer Effizienz nur wenig zusätzliche Energie braucht, aber dank Nutzung des bestehenden Erdgasnetzes praktisch null Investitionen in Verteilungs- und Lagerinfrastruktur erfordern würde, während Wasserstoff in beiden Rubriken praktisch bei Null anfängt und selbst Elektroautos deutlich hinterherhinkt.


----------



## stolpi (26. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ah, der typische Konflikt zwischen einem Theoretiker und Praktiker..
> Du hast erfolgreich die Umstellung in deinem Spezialfall durchgeführt und hältst den Weg als wegweisend für alle anderen Use Cases (Fälle, denen ähnliches Problem zu Grunde liegt).
> 
> Ich übertrage das mal auf die Stadt:
> ...




Deine Rechnung zu H² ist völliger Quark...rechne nochmal nach...von der einegsetzten Energie bleibt nicht viel übrig und grünen Strom über haben wir dafür auch (noch) nicht.
Und H² kannst du nicht unendlich speichern, es gibt nicht ohne Grund Sicherheitsvorschriften was H² angeht.
Wenn du beim Nexos dabei warst...wieviele davon hätten denn hintereinander betankt werden können bis der Tanklaster hätte kommen müssen?


Mein Fall ist ganz bestimmt nicht wegweisend, zeigt aber auf das vieles doch Möglich ist statt immer gleich zu sagen geht einfach nicht.

Und ganzu klar wäre das super wenn es einfache Lademöglichkeiten gibt für Laternenparkern...eine Steckdose reicht völlig.
Nur gibt das "Regelwerk" es noch nicht her....und warum? Weil vielleicht die falschen Politiker an den entscheidenen Positionen sitzen?
Finde den Fehler.
Wobei man auch überlegen sollte gerade in der Stadt nicht die ÖPNV zu fördern/auszubauen...wäre vielleicht eine Alternative.

Btw:
Schon mal durchgerechnet wieviel Strom gespart wird wenn kaum noch Verbrenner auf den Straßen unterwegs sind? 






Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Mai 2021)

uff, hier is was los... mal sehen ob ich mich da noch durchkämpfe.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und das wofür ? Wir haben Atomkraft. Die ist sicher, CO2 neutral, günstig und quasi in beliebiger Menge vorhanden und sogar noch ausbaufähig.


Zitat aus unten verlinktem Video:
"Also: trotz jahrzehntelanger Entwicklung und Verbesserung der Kraftwerkstechnologie ist die Kernkraft heute ökonomisch tot." (ca bei 9:05min.)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dVKWuGdarn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Aus Eisbohrkernen wissen die Wissenschaftler, es gab eine Zeit in der sich das Klima in nur 100-200 Jahren drastisch veränderte, wärmer wurde.


wann soll das gewesen sein?
ich zitiere auch hier mal aus dem Video: "Über 400.000 Jahre war der CO2-Gehalt unserer Atmosphäre mehr oder weniger konstant, n bißchen geschwankt- so um die 280ppm..." bei 2:58. Man sollte sich die 6 min. aber durchaus mal im ganzen anhören - hinten raus wirds dann nämlich richtig interessant - und gerade vor diesem Hintergrund sollte so mancher hier seine getätigten Äußerungen dringendst überdenken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4ncpCIPaV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn du meinst die Aussage, daß sich die Wissenschaft mal geirrt hat muß belegt werden ist eine Diskussion sinnlos. Schau in die Historie und du wirst Tausende Irrtümer finden.


Da muss nichts belegt werden. [Die] Wissenschaft überprüft sich ununterbrochen selbst. Bis z.B. eine (mehrfach überprüfte) Theorie nicht eindeutig widerlegt werden kann (empirische Forschung, anyone?), gilt sie als bestätigt.

So und als kleinen Bonus noch das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWfzim9Ttyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mach jetzt zur Arbeit und wünsch euch einen schönen Restmittwoch,
... denn wie steht es in der Signatur eines Forumsmitgliedes hier so schön geschrieben:
--> (immer schön) munter bleiben. 

Edit:


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Schon wieder eine Lüge, was soll denn das? Schau dir einfach mal die Änderungen der letzten 2000 Jahre an, am besten fragst die Wikinger die Grönland (Gründland) besiedelt hatten, die könnten davon ein Lied singen
> Die sind auch nicht plötzlich geflüchtet, weil es so warm wurde


Her mit belastbaren Belegen für deine Falschbehauptung!

Das gute an dem Lesch ist, dass er eben auch darlegt, wie er zu seinen Behauptungen (die genau das ja gar nicht sind, Behauptungen - nicht wahr!?) findet. ^^


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Die Häuser sind uns auch nicht vom Himmel gefallen...nur haben wir immer jeden Euro in die Tilgung gesteckt statt einen fetten BMW zu fahren oder jedes Jahr mehrmals in Urlaub zu reisen. Mit drei Kinder ist das auch nicht ganz billig...
> Letztendlich muss das jeder selber wissen...man kann zur Miete wohnen oder den Schritt zum Eigenheim wagen. Beim ersten Haus hatten wir einen Zinssatz von über 8,25 % und es war kaum was auf den Markt. War ein absoluter Fehlkauf und hat uns viel Geld gekostet.


Ist es bei mir auch nicht. Hab hart dafür gearbeitet bzw. arbeite immer noch hart dafür. Aber ohne Baugrund aus der Familie hätte ich mir den Spaß auch nicht leisten können. So bau ich mir jetzt mein kleines Häuschen im Grünen. Das war mir um einiges lieber als eine Eigentumswohnung für´s gleiche Geld in München. Opfer muss man aber bringen. Kein BMW, Urlaub, Kinder (aka Kostenfaktoren  ), wenig Freizeit etc.  fällt mir da ziemlich leicht, muss ich gestehen.


stolpi schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss das jeder selber wissen...man kann zur Miete wohnen oder den Schritt zum Eigenheim wagen. Beim ersten Haus hatten wir einen Zinssatz von über 8,25 % und es war kaum was auf den Markt. War ein absoluter Fehlkauf und hat uns viel Geld gekostet.


Ja das stimmt schon. Aber du musst auch erstmal ein passendes Objekt finden. Das ist in bzw. um München gar nicht mehr so leicht. Die Preise für Grundstücke und Immobilien steigen stark. Ebenso die Preise für Baumaterialien. Beim Bauholz waren es 40% mehr laut meinem Rohbauer. Viele Materialien sind im Moment kaum bis gar nicht verfügbar. Zum Glück ging vieles bei mir letztes Jahr schon über die Bühne inkl. gesenkter Märchensteuer.  Dennoch ist es teuer grün zu bauen (PV-Anlage inkl. Akku, Geocollect, gute Dämmung/Isolierung). Ich frag mich wohin da preislich die Reise die nächsten Jahre gehen wird.

Ich finde es ist extrem schwierig sich mit einem niedrigen Gehalt etwas aufzubauen. Zumindest schwieriger als noch vor ein paar Jahrzehnten. 

Der Zinssatz ist wirklich heftig. oO Wann war denn das?


stolpi schrieb:


> Du weißt einfach nicht was du "reinbekommst"...erwischt du eine "Niete" wird es teuer...und Mieterhöhungen nicht unwahrscheinlich was auch wieder zu Frust bei den anderen Mietern führt. Ein Teufelskreis...und Schuld sind immer die bösen Vermieter.


Mein Ziel war bzw. ist es, eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle zu haben, damit das Haus sich schneller abbezahlt. Gleichzeitig will ich aber auch bezahlbaren Wohnraum anbieten. Ebenfalls muss man da aber aufpassen das man so nicht ins Visier des Fiskus gerät. Stichwort: Liebhaberei
Ein Risiko ist vermieten immer. Aber bezahlbarer Wohnraum muss einfach geschaffen werden. Sowohl auf dem Land als auch in der Stadt. München weigert sich hier immer noch Grün und in die Höhe zu bauen. Wohin das geführt hat kann man jetzt sehr schön sehen. 



stolpi schrieb:


> Drück dir die Daumen!


Merci!  o7!


----------



## stolpi (26. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ist es bei mir auch nicht. Hab hart dafür gearbeitet bzw. arbeite immer noch hart dafür. Aber ohne Baugrund aus der Familie hätte ich mir den Spaß auch nicht leisten können. So bau ich mir jetzt mein kleines Häuschen im Grünen. Das war mir um einiges lieber als eine Eigentumswohnung für´s gleiche Geld in München. Opfer muss man aber bringen. Kein BMW, Urlaub, Kinder (aka Kostenfaktoren  ), wenig Freizeit etc.  fällt mir da ziemlich leicht, muss ich gestehen.
> 
> Ja das stimmt schon. Aber du musst auch erstmal ein passendes Objekt finden. Das ist in bzw. um München gar nicht mehr so leicht. Die Preise für Grundstücke und Immobilien steigen stark. Ebenso die Preise für Baumaterialien. Beim Bauholz waren es 40% mehr laut meinem Rohbauer. Viele Materialien sind im Moment kaum bis gar nicht verfügbar. Zum Glück ging vieles bei mir letztes Jahr schon über die Bühne inkl. gesenkter Märchensteuer.  Dennoch ist es teuer grün zu bauen (PV-Anlage inkl. Akku, Geocollect, gute Dämmung/Isolierung). Ich frag mich wohin da preislich die Reise die nächsten Jahre gehen wird.
> 
> ...




Lange her...sehr lange her. War eine sehr schwierige und kritische Zeit. Haben nur aus dem Dispo gelebt...gruselig.

Holz ist, Dank Trump und seinen Wahnsinn, enorm gestiegen und wird weiter steigen...ich bekomme das ja fast quasi "live" mit.

Mit München bist du bei einen richtigen Hotspot gelandet....selbst etwas Außerhalb sind die Preise enorm gestiegen. Wer den Schritt vor ein paar Jahren schon gegangen ist zählt zu den Gewinnern und (bezahlbarer) Wohnraum wird immer knapper. Die Überschuldung vieler Staaten bietet enormes Konfliktpotential...jeder der kann der investiert in Betongold. Und gute Lagen sind schon jetzt quasi unbezahlbar.

Aber "grün" bauen muss nicht unbedingt teurer sein als konventionelle Bauten. Passivenergie Häuser schön und gut aber der Aufwand der dafür betrieben wird ist z.T. enorm mit allen Vor und Nachteilen (Lüftung etc.).

Ein gutes Haus nach ENEF aber ökologisch ausgerichtet bringt unterm Strich den besten Kosten Nutzen Faktor.
Geocollect ist schön und gut..aber günstiger ist es selber zu machen. Eine gute Wasser/Wasserwärmepumpe muss nicht teuer sein, dazu gibt es Fördermöglichkeiten (BAFA etc. https://www.waermepumpe.de/fuer-handwerker/foerderrechner/#output ).
Je nach Gebäude Heizlast kostet die Heizung nur ein paar tausend Euro, oft günstiger als eine Gasbüchse.
So eine 6kW Nibe WP wird durch die Bafa Förderung bezahlt und ein Ringrabenkollektor ist schnell selbst erstellt, gerade wenn man eh einen Bagger vor Ort hat.








						Ring-Grabenkollektor anstatt Sonden-Bohrung, Flächenkollektor, Flächenabsorber   | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Ring-Grabenkollektor anstatt Sonden-Bohrung, Flächenkollektor, Flächenabsorber  in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Fußbodenheizung usw. ist natürlich Pflicht und eine 5-7kW PV Anlage kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt. Speicher nur vorbereiten und erst später dazuholen - die Preise fallen stark die nächsten Jahre.







Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## HomeboyST (26. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du nach Neckarwestheim fahren.
> 
> Ich klingel da bei den Schichtleitern mal durch.
> Die können immer ein paar Leute zum Uranschaufeln gebrauchen, wenn sie den Block 1 entladen.
> ...



Ja wie erwähnt.. Nur wir Deutschen machen es richtig... und Atomenergie ist böse. 

Sämtliche Länder auf der Welt machen es anders und ziehen ein Atomkraftwerk nach dem anderen hoch, und lachen 
uns dafür noch aus... 

Man muss denen wohl erst noch erklären, dass alle um uns herum die dummen sind. 

Tja, was 24/7 Propaganda doch so alles anrichten kann.


----------



## stolpi (26. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ja wie erwähnt.. Nur wir Deutschen machen es richtig... und Atomenergie ist böse.
> 
> Sämtliche Länder auf der Welt machen es anders und ziehen ein Atomkraftwerk nach dem anderen hoch, und lachen
> uns dafür noch aus...
> ...



Atomenergie ist nicht böse?

Gut zu wissen...dann können sie den Scheiß auch in der Asse lassen, ganz egal ob der überflutet wird oder nicht. 

Hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht, Danke.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DarkWing13 (26. Mai 2021)

Wer glaubt, dass durch die CO² Steuer-Umlage und die  Energiewende mittelfristig, bzw. langfristig, die Strompreise sinken werden, der glaubt auch an den Osterhasen und den Weihnachtsmann...und das beide am 4. July ihren Hochzeitstag haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ja wie erwähnt.. Nur wir Deutschen machen es richtig... und Atomenergie ist böse.
> 
> Sämtliche Länder auf der Welt machen es anders und ziehen ein Atomkraftwerk nach dem anderen hoch, und lachen
> uns dafür noch aus...


Wenn Du mal ein Uran Pellet in der Hand hast, lachst Du nicht mehr.
Die Geschichte sollte sich eben nicht wiederholen.

Und was die Russen in Bjelojarsk da anstellen, ist schon mehr als fahrlässig:


Spoiler: Störfälle Bjelojarsk



Störfälle​1977 wurde in Block 2 die Hälfte der Brennelemente in der aktiven Zone zerstört.[8]

Am 30./31. Dezember 1978 sank die Temperatur in der Gegend auf bis zu −50 °C. In der darauffolgenden Silvesternacht kam es durch die niedrigen Temperaturen zu einem schweren Zwischenfall, der sich fast zu einem GAU ausgedehnt hätte. Das Dach der Turbinenhalle stürzte aufgrund von Materialermüdung ein. Teile fielen auf den Generator und es kam zu einem Kurzschluss, der einen Brand in der Turbinenhalle auslöste. Messleitungen zum Reaktor wurden zum Teil zerstört. Brennendes Öl erschwerte es den Feuerwehrleuten, den Brand unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Um einen GAU zu verhindern, musste der Reaktor heruntergefahren werden. Dichter Rauch gelangte in die Schaltwarte, sodass das Bedienpersonal die Schaltwarte zeitweilig verlassen musste und nur für eine kurze Zeit diese zwischenzeitlich wieder betreten konnte, um einige Schaltungen durchzuführen. In den ersten Stunden machte man sich aus Sorge vor Konsequenzen daran, die nahe gelegene Arbeiterstadt Saretschny zu evakuieren. Man versuchte bereits, in der Oblast Swerdlowsk viele Busse und Züge für die Evakuierung zu organisieren.[9]

Acht Menschen wurden schwer radioaktiv verstrahlt, knapp zwei Dutzend waren zeitweise durch das Rauchgas bewusstlos, aber nach einigen Stunden waren die Reaktoren wieder unter Kontrolle. In Jekaterinburg brach eine Panik aus, weil Gerüchte von dem brennenden Kernkraftwerk in Belojarsk umgingen. Nach dem Vorfall verlieh der damalige Ministerpräsident der UdSSR, Alexei Nikolajewitsch Kossygin, allen Operatoren und Feuerwehrleuten, die eine Katastrophe verhindert hatten, eine Ehrenmedaille. Bei der Katastrophe von Tschernobyl waren die ersten Maßnahmen danach die gleichen wie in Belojarsk, da man die Erfahrungen, die man damals hier gesammelt hatte, auch dort verwenden konnte. Der Leiter bei den Maßnahmen in Belojarsk, Wladimir Sacharow, war in Tschernobyl der stellvertretende Leiter der ersten Gruppe, die erste Maßnahmen nach der Katastrophe leitete.[9]

Im Dezember 1992 gelangte radioaktiv kontaminiertes Wasser beim Umpumpen von radioaktiven Schlämmen vom Abfallbecken in das Kühlwasserbecken. Dabei sickerte das Wasser wegen eines undichten Sicherheitsfundaments in den Boden. Der Vorfall war ein INES-1-Ereignis.[18][19][20]

Am 7. Oktober 1993 kam es zu einem Natrium-Leck in einer Leitung der Hilfssysteme. Dabei kam es zum Austritt von etwa 1000 Litern Natrium und zur Freisetzung geringer Mengen Radioaktivität. Der Reaktor wurde heruntergefahren. Es brach ein kleines Feuer in einem der Stromkreisläufe der Primärkühlung aus. Der Vorfall wurde auf der INES mit der Stufe 1 eingestuft.[20][21]

Im November 1993, nur kurze Zeit nach dem Natrium-Leck, wurde der Block wegen erhöhter Strahlenwerte in der Abluftanlage heruntergefahren. Dies ist auf das Leck im Oktober zurückzuführen. Der Vorfall war ebenfalls ein INES-1-Ereignis.[18][20]

Im Mai 1994 brach bei einer Generalüberholung ein Feuer aus, als Natrium in den Sekundärkreislauf lief und mit Wasser reagierte. Dabei wurde jedoch keine Radioaktivität in die Umwelt freigesetzt. Das Ereignis wurde mit INES 1 klassifiziert.[19][20][22]

Im Juli 1995 kam es zu einem Natriumleck. Der Reaktor musste für zwei Wochen heruntergefahren werden.[20]

Am 15. Dezember 1995 kam es zu einem veränderten Heliumdruck in einem der Kreisläufe. Der Reaktor wurde heruntergefahren.[22]

Am 25. März 1996 kam es nahe der Entsorgungseinrichtung zu einem Kurzschluss. Der Reaktor blieb weiterhin in Betrieb.[22]

Am 10. Juli 2007 schlug ein Blitz in eine Hochspannungsleitung in der Nähe des Kraftwerkes ein. Hierdurch lieferte der Generator nur noch eine Leistung von 400 MW statt 600 MW. Die Techniker konnten den Reaktor mit Mühe wieder auf volle Leistung bringen.[23][24]

Eine Liste der Vorfälle des BN-350 und BN-600 ist online abrufbar.[25]


In einem anderen Land wäre die Bude längst geschlossen.

Aber für Atomwaffen braucht man eben viel radioaktives Material.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Tja, was 24/7 Propaganda doch so alles anrichten kann.


Was Unwissen anrichtet, ist *viel, viel* schlimmer.



> Wer glaubt, dass durch CO² Steuer-Umlage und die  Energiewende mittelfristig, bzw. langfristig, die Strompreise sinken werden, der glaubt auch an den Osterhasen und den Weihnachtsmann...und das beide am 4. July ihren Hochzeitstag haben.



Ich kann über den CO2-Schwachsinn der Polit-Clowns schon lange nicht mehr lachen.
Es trifft immer wieder den kleinen Bürger, die Chefs fahren weiterhin mit dem Daimler /Audi / BMW-Panzer zur Sitzung, statt mit dem Fahrrad oder Zug.

Und es ist der Strompreis, entgegen alle Regierungslügen, eben nicht gesunken, da hast Du schon Recht.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Da muss nichts belegt werden. [Die] Wissenschaft überprüft sich ununterbrochen selbst. Bis z.B. eine (mehrfach überprüfte) Theorie nicht eindeutig widerlegt werden kann (empirische Forschung, anyone?), gilt sie als bestätigt.


Ist mir aus der Praxis bekannt.


----------



## Alreech (26. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Und wer sollen "Sozialfaschisten in der SPD" sein?
> Driftet das Thema jetzt Richtung Noske oder in welcher Epoche bewegen wir uns gerade?


Russische Wissenschaftler haben in den 30er festgestellt das es sich bei der SPD um den linken Flügel der NSDAP handelt.
Das ist wissenschaftlich beweisen, wie der Klimawandel.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

M


----------



## Locutosz (26. Mai 2021)

Der ganze CO2 Preis wird doch nur auf den kleinen Bürger abgewälzt. Gas-CO2 kommt über den Strom- und Heizpreis ungebremst beim kleinen Mann(Frau) an. Kraftstoff-CO2 über die immer teurer werdenden Mobilitäts- und Lebensmittelpreise. Den höchsten Preis werden dann unsere Nachkommen bezahlen, die mit dem Sondermüll von Lithiumbatterien, Solar- und Windkraftanlagen leben müssen. Von der zunehmenden Verseuchung der Umwelt mit (Mikro-)Plastik spricht merkwürdigerweise niemand.  Na Hauptsache CO2 sparen.


----------



## Lotto (26. Mai 2021)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Problem ist...wir haben unseren "Wohnblock" auf Wärempumpe(n) umgerüstet.
> Ölkessel und Tanks raus und Luft/Wasser-Wärmepumpe(n) drangeklatscht und naürlich auch PV für jede Wohnung.
> Geht nicht gibt es nicht!
> 
> ...


Mhh ich weiß ja nicht in was für einem "Wohnblock" du wohnst, aber ich wohn in einer Wohnblockanlage (in einer 250000 Einwohnerstadt) aus 3 Wohnblocks welche geschätzt aus zusammen 300 Wohnungen bestehen.
Ich bin nur Mieter, aber alles was wirklich Geld kostet wird auf Eigentümerversammlungen eigentlich immer nahezu einstimmig abgelehnt (Es sei denn es geht wirklich nicht mehr anders).
Die Vermieter haben natürlich absolut Null, wirklich 0,0 Interesse irgendwelches unnötiges Geld in ihr Renditeobjekt zu stecken. Und auch die Eigentümer die hier wohnen bezahlen sowas nicht freiwillig. Dazu muss ich auch sagen, dass hier vor den Haustüren nahzu 0 Fahrzeuge von Premiummarken oder sonst irgendwelche Neuwagen stehen, sprich: hier wohnt nicht gerade der Geldadel. Hier wohnen Krankenschwestern, Handwerker, der Postbote, die Einzelhandelskauffrau, die Arzthelferin, der Monteur,...sprich Hartz4-Plattenbau ist das hier auch nicht.


----------



## Nebulus07 (26. Mai 2021)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Klimawandel ist nicht Menschen gemacht. Klimawandel gibt es schon, seitdem es Kilma gibt. In der Erdgeschichte ist nachweisbar, dass das Klima auf der Erde schon seit Urzeiten stetig im Wandel ist.  Wie ich bereits schrieb ist das stabile Klima der letzten 10.000 Jahre in der Erdgeschichte eher atypisch.
> 
> Er ist Menschenbeeinflusst, da stimme ich dir zu!
> 
> Wobei ich bis jetzt noch keine Quelle gefunden habe, die mir aufzeigt, wie wer wen wie stark beeinflusst. Da ist immer noch viel Vermutung und (lückenhaftes) Modelldenken drin.


Noch mehr Ost-Bildung...

Seit dem es den Menschen gibt und er das Feuer erfunden hat, wird Holz verbrannt. Und seit c.a. 4000 Jahren auch Kohle und seit 150 Jahren Öl. Sehr viel Öl!
Das CO2, das vorher in der Kohle/Holz und dem Öl gebunden war, wird wieder in die Luft entlassen. Nun muß man nur 1+1 Rechnen und mal schauen, was macht denn dieses ganze CO2? Und welche Nebenwirkungen hat es?
CO2 ist ein Treibhausgas, welches wie eine Wolldecke funktioniert. Deckt man sich zu, wird es warm. Mehr CO2, es wird wärmer. Das ist alles Wissenschaftlich bewiesen! Und zwar seit über 70 Jahren. Wer daran zweifelt, zweifelt an Wissenschaft und wünscht sich zurück in die Steinzeit. Wo alles besser war.... ( Früher war alles Besser! )

Deshalb widert mich so was nur an! 
Bitte in Zukunft nicht die AFD Webseite lesen, sondern bitte eine Wissenschaftswebseite! Danke!


----------



## HomeboyST (26. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal ein Uran Pellet in der Hand hast, lachst Du nicht mehr.
> Die Geschichte sollte sich eben nicht wiederholen.
> 
> Und was die Russen in Bjelojarsk da anstellen, ist schon mehr als fahrlässig:
> ...




Wie ich sagte.. Alle anderen Länder haben keine Ahnung und sind dumm.
Nur wir wissen bescheid und holen uns dann den Strom von den AKW´s aus dem Ausland.

Und Ernsthaft.. Störfälle aus einem Kraftwerk der Russen... Aus den 50ern !!! aufzulisten ist jetzt ein Argument ?

Alter.. Das sind Kraftwerke... aus dem Zeitalter des VW Käfers.
Und auch unsere Atommeiler stammten meist aus den 60ern.

Ein Bekannter über drei Ecken ist in dem Bereich tätig. Da geht die Technik ebenso voran. Und hat noch viel mehr Potential.
Und hier düst auch keiner mehr mit nem Käfer rum sondern lässt heute sein Auto alleine Einparken und von A nach B fahren.

Ebenso sind die Radioaktiven Abfälle quasi zu 99% Recyclebar. Bzw fällt kaum noch etwas an.
( Will aber hier in diesem Land keiner etwas von wissen )
Die Technik geht eben weiter... Aber hey... Nur wir deutschen wissen doch wie es richtig geht und stehen wohl auch deshalb im Vergleich der Länder aktuell bei den Themen Mathematik, Technik usw auf Platz 74 - 92.
Wir haben es halt drauf.

Und weil wir es so drauf haben, haben wie die höchste Steuerlast und das geringste Reallohn nievau.
Natürlich auch die höchsten Stromkosten... LOL.


Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Ost-Bildung...
> 
> Seit dem es den Menschen gibt und er das Feuer erfunden hat, wird Holz verbrannt. Und seit c.a. 4000 Jahren auch Kohle und seit 150 Jahren Öl. Sehr viel Öl!
> Das CO2, das vorher in der Kohle/Holz und dem Öl gebunden war, wird wieder in die Luft entlassen. Nun muß man nur 1+1 Rechnen und mal schauen, was macht denn dieses ganze CO2? Und welche Nebenwirkungen hat es?
> ...



Wie ?? Jetzt wird es wärmer ? Vor 20 Jahren sollte doch die Eiszeit kommen... laut der Wissenschaft...
Mal gut, dass die Erde nie Grüner gewesen ist als jetzt... Dank des CO2.
Aluhutträger sind der Meinung, dass die Pflanzenwelt nämlich CO2 benötigt..
Verrückt.. Und die Holländer für Ihre Blumenplantagen sogar noch reines CO2 zuführen um das Wachstum zu beschleunigen. Abführen... diese komischen denker....

Einfach nur LOL... Ach ja.. Ist das Öl jetzt eigentlich schon ausgegangen gem. "Der Wissenschaft" ?   LOL.

Leuchte, fangt an aufzuwachen. Es ist eine riesen Industrie um den "Klimawahn" entstanden. 
Eine hunderte Milliarden Dollar Industrie. Darum geht es. Um Kohle... nicht mehr. 
Denkt Ihr diese Industrie lässt sich die Butter vom Brot nehmen ? Nein.. tut Sie nicht.


----------



## Nebulus07 (26. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Wie ?? Jetzt wird es wärmer ? Vor 20 Jahren sollte doch die Eiszeit kommen... laut der Wissenschaft...
> Mal gut, dass die Erde nie Grüner gewesen ist als jetzt... Dank des CO2.
> Aluhutträger sind der Meinung, dass die Pflanzenwelt nämlich CO2 benötigt..
> Verrückt.. Und die Holländer für Ihre Blumenplantagen sogar noch reines CO2 zuführen um das Wachstum zu beschleunigen. Abführen... diese komischen denker....
> ...


Menschen wie Du sind eine Schande für die Menschheit.
Das Internet wurde nicht erfunden, damit Du deine Lügen erzählen kannst, sondern damit Du dich weiterbilden kannst!


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (26. Mai 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Ost-Bildung...


Blablabla


----------



## Nebulus07 (26. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Leuchte, fangt an aufzuwachen. Es ist eine riesen Industrie um den "Klimawahn" entstanden.
> Eine hunderte Milliarden Dollar Industrie. Darum geht es. Um Kohle... nicht mehr.
> Denkt Ihr diese Industrie lässt sich die Butter vom Brot nehmen ? Nein.. tut Sie nicht.


Wie kommt man nur auf solche Gedanken? Nur drei Jahre Schulbildung? Im Osten durfte man wohl nicht zu schlau werden, damit man dem Regime nicht gefährlich wurde. 
Ich wünsche mir Erwachsenenbildung! Am Besten gleich mit Prügel!


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (26. Mai 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Ost-Bildung...
> 
> Seit dem es den Menschen gibt und er das Feuer erfunden hat, wird Holz verbrannt. Und seit c.a. 4000 Jahren auch Kohle und seit 150 Jahren Öl. Sehr viel Öl!
> Das CO2, das vorher in der Kohle/Holz und dem Öl gebunden war, wird wieder in die Luft entlassen. Nun muß man nur 1+1 Rechnen und mal schauen, was macht denn dieses ganze CO2? Und welche Nebenwirkungen hat es?
> ...


Hier mal für deine Westbildung: Die Klimaentwicklung der letzten 541 Mio. Jahre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klimageschichte

Und nimm du jetzt bitte mal die Links-Grün versiffte Brille ab. Danke!


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und Ernsthaft.. Störfälle aus einem Kraftwerk der Russen... Aus den 50ern !!! aufzulisten ist jetzt ein Argument ?



Die Störfälle sind größteteils aus den 90ern und gehen bis 2007.

Den Schrotteimer hätten wir längst zugemacht.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter über drei Ecken ist in dem Bereich tätig.


Wirklich?

Ich war 10 Jahre in GKN, KKG, KKI, KKP ... als Dienstleister unter anderem in der Revisionsplanung tätig.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ebenso sind die Radioaktiven Abfälle quasi zu 99% Recyclebar. Bzw fällt kaum noch etwas an.
> ( Will aber hier in diesem Land keiner etwas von wissen ).


Genau das soll doch der schnelle Brüter von Bjelojarsk leisten.
Hast Du gar keine Ahnung von der Kerntechnik?

Wenn wir die Abfälle da hin fahren, können wir sie auch in einem alten Kalischacht gleichmäßig verteilen und mit Salz zukippen.

Das ist tausend mal sicherer, als ein Brutreaktor.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Nur wir deutschen wissen doch wie es richtig geht und stehen wohl auch deshalb im Vergleich der Länder aktuell bei den Themen Mathematik, Technik usw auf Platz 74 - 92.


Ich weiß auch, wegen wem.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und weil wir es so drauf haben, haben wie die höchste Steuerlast


Wirklich nicht:
https://steuermythen.de/mythen/mythos-5/ .


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Leuchte, fangt an aufzuwachen.


Und paßt im der Schule besser auf!



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Darum geht es. Um Kohle... nicht mehr.


Der einzige wahre Satz, bisher.


Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Im Osten durfte man wohl nicht zu schlau werden, damit man dem Regime nicht gefährlich wurde.


Du machst Dir gerade viel Freunde ... . 

Ich will ja jetzt nicht über das immer noch besch ...  Bildungssystem in Westdeutschland herziehen, aber Umsiedlerkinder wurden meist 2 Schuljahre hochgestuft.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um das mal für den Fall Stahlindustrie zu beantworten: Niemand hat die Absicht in der EU zu bleiben.


Die Anzahl der Beschäftigten ist in der Stahlindustrie seit gut 15 Jahren recht stabil.

Weiter: Stahl ist ein (relativ) einfaches Produkt, das (relativ) leicht substituierbar ist. Da werden wir immer wieder mal mehr, mal weniger ambitionierte "Versuche" sehen, das eine oder andere Werk auszulagern, wenn jemand mit Aktionismus auf die falschen Leute hört.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aus Gründen die mit der diskutieren Thematik nichts zu tun haben


Ich möchte mich ungern selbst zitieren:


Kontinuum schrieb:


> uvw.


Wir reden hier von strategischer Unternehmensplanung, allein diese Liste kann man ohne größere Probleme auf 10 Seiten aufrollen, bevor man anfangen kann Personen zu fragen, die sich mit dem geplanten Zielort auskennen (Juristen, Politikwissenschaftler, Architekten, Ethnologen uvw.). Wenn da teure Entscheidungen an die Wand geht, wurde es nicht gut genug geplant oder die Gefahren nicht erkannt.
In beiden Fällen ist es unbestreitbar eine Fehlentscheidung des Managements.

Das ist bei anderen Unternehmen schon mit einem simplen "Auslagern" einzelner Bereiche ins ein anderes Bundesland passiert. Eine Sparte eines namhaften größeren Automobilherstellers hat etwa 2010 angefangen, einen Teil des Controllings nach Berlin auslagern, mit dem langfristigen Ziel das gesamte Konzerncontrolling dort ansässig zu machen. Mein letzter Stand ist da von 2017 und das kann man nur als "Shitshow" bezeichnen, was dort lief. Nach sieben Jahren.

Wer den Standort eines größeren Industrieunternehmens verschieben will, spricht bei solchen Unternehmensgrößen über einen Zeitraum von (im *aller*besten Fall) 2-4 Jahren und je größerem Werk von Kosten, die dem Jahresgewinn des kompletten Konzerns entsprechen können. Da wurde noch nichts produziert, dann ist das Werk nur von A nach B verlegt. In wie vielen Jahren soll sich das denn rentieren?
5? 10? 20? 50?
Der Vorstand, der so eine Maßnahme ernsthaft vorschlägt oder gar beginnt durchzuführen, hat seinen Job noch höchstens bis zur nächsten Aktionärsversammlung.

Verkleinern wir uns zu KMUs, haben diese geringere Kosten, meist aber auch deutlich empfindlichere Lieferketten und auch lokalere Märkte. Die verlagert niemand mal so eben, nur weil z.B. ein bisschen die Steuern erhöht werden, weil die Fragen mehr oder weniger dieselben sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Weiter: Stahl ist ein (relativ) einfaches Produkt, das (relativ) leicht substituierbar ist.


Mit dem Satz haste dich komplett ins Aus geschossen. Sowas kann nur jemand behaupten, der von der Thematik absolut gar keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Person X wohnt in einem denkmalgeschützten Haus in München. Geschätzter Wert: 10 Millionen Euro. Das Haus ist seit Ewigkeiten in Familienbesitz. Und nun müsste er wenn´s nach unserem Vater Staat geht, ca. 80.000 € Vermögenssteuer pro Jahr bezahlen. Und das als Renter. Zitat von ihm: "Das kann ich mir genau ein Jahr leisten, und dann muss ich das Haus verkaufen." Und nun die Frage: Ist das Gerechtigkeit bzw. erwischt du hier wirklich die richtige Person?


Für solche Fälle könnte man sozialverträgliche EInzelregelungen treffen.
Vielleicht, indem man z.B. Mietendeckel einführt, welcher automatisch dafür sorgt, dass diese Person das Vermieten nicht als Liebhaberei betreibt.

Den Fall des "mildtätigen Millionärs" vorzuschieben, während Familie Quandt & Co. im Jahr einer weltweiten Krise um Milliarden reicher geworden ist, halte ich in der Debatte nicht für Zielführend. Steuergerechtigkeit entsprechend der "Leistung" (monetär gesprochen, aka "progressive Besteuerung") ergibt sich nach herrschender Meinung aus Art. 3 unserer Verfassung.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Hier mal für deine Westbildung: Die Klimaentwicklung der letzten 541 Mio. Jahre:


Was vor 500 Millionen Jahre war, ist völlig irrelevant.
Entscheidend für die Menschheit sind die letzten 200 Jahre und wie schnell sich das ändert.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit dem Satz haste dich komplett ins Aus geschossen. Sowas kann nur jemand behaupten, der von der Thematik absolut gar keine Ahnung hat.


Das (relativ) hätte ich doch noch *dick und kursiv* hervorheben sollen?
Ernsthaft, ich habe es genau wegen dieser Reaktion erwogen...


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit dem Satz haste dich komplett ins Aus geschossen. Sowas kann nur jemand behaupten, der von der Thematik absolut gar keine Ahnung hat.


D


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2021)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Das (relativ) hätte ich doch noch *dick und kursiv* hervorheben sollen?


Nö.
Du hast keine Ahnung von Stahl.
Ich wette, du weißt nicht mal, was das ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was vor 500 Millionen Jahre war, ist völlig irrelevant.
> Entscheidend für die Menschheit sind die letzten 200 Jahre und wie schnell sich das ändert.


A


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was vor 500 Millionen Jahre war, ist völlig irrelevant.
> Entscheidend für die Menschheit sind die letzten 200 Jahre und wie schnell sich das ändert.


Für den Beweis dass Klimaänderung nicht Menschengemacht ist, sondern es schon immer gab, ist es durchaus relevant.


----------



## HomeboyST (26. Mai 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man nur auf solche Gedanken? Nur drei Jahre Schulbildung? Im Osten durfte man wohl nicht zu schlau werden, damit man dem Regime nicht gefährlich wurde.
> Ich wünsche mir Erwachsenenbildung! Am Besten gleich mit Prügel!



Witzig, dass du es ansprichst... zumal ist die Schulbildung im Osten bei weitem besser und überragt den "Westen" bei weitem. Nebenbei, findest du nicht, das du viel zu viel elektrische Geräte hast... Findest du nicht, es ist viel zu viel Co2 ? LOL...  

Aber weil es gerade so gut passt: 





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x7f3qnj

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Am Beginn unserer Temperaturrechnung war aber eine Kaltzeit. Fängt man dort an, wenn man eine Temperaturerhöhung beziffern will? Natürlich nicht. Denn eine Erhöhung hätte wohl auf jeden Fall stattgefunden. Laut Wissenschaft.


Hä? Wie?
Schau dir die CO2 Zahlen an. Die sind gestiegen. Und da CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist, steigen die Temperaturen.
Guck dir die Gletscher an, die verschwinden. 
Warte einfach ab, wenn der Permafrostboden auftaut und Methanhydrat frei gesetzt wird, was dann passiert.


hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Für den Beweis dass Klimaänderung nicht Menschengemacht ist, sondern es schon immer gab, ist es durchaus relevant.


Wir reden vom Menschen gemachten Klimawandel, indem immer mehr Kohlenstoff frei gesetzt wird, das die Natur vor Millionen Jahren gebunden hat.
Dieser Kohlenstoff kommt jetzt zum normalen Kohlenstoffkreislauf, den es von Natur aus gibt, oben drauf.
Was also vor 100 Millionen Jahren war, ist heute irrelevant.
Genauso ist es heute irrelevant, wie hoch der Sauerstoffanteil der Atmosphäre vor 150 Millionen Jahren war.
Die Temperatur auf der Erde wird steigen, schneller als man jemals angenommen hat, wenn nicht gegen gesteuert wird und es ist echt unfassbar, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die das nicht einsehen wollen.
Kein Wissenschaftler, der sich mit der Thematik beschäftigt, bestreitet den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Mai 2021)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Für den Beweis dass Klimaänderung nicht Menschengemacht ist, sondern es schon immer gab, ist es durchaus relevant.


Ich habe den Link über Eiszeiten gepostet. Daraus wird klar, dass die CO2 Menge in der Atmosphäre direkten Einfluss an den Enden der vielen Glaziale hatte. Es gab "ewige" Eiszeiten, die nur durch die organische Anreicherung mit CO2 oder den Vulkanismus überhaupt in eine Warmzeit (Interglaziale) überführt werden konnte.
Die "kleine Eiszeit" in 1600 ist direkt mit der ungewöhnlich verringerter Menge an CO2 in der Luft einhergegangen. Später hat man festgestellt, dass sich Amazonas nach der Depopulierung von spanischen Siedlern stark erholt und ganz viel freien CO2 an sich gebunden hatte.









						Eiszeitalter – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				











						Hat die Eroberung Amerikas das Klima gekühlt?
					

Als die Europäer in die neue Welt aufbrachen, mussten Millionen Ureinwohner sterben.  Das beeinflusste das Klima und die "Kleine Eiszeit".




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Dieser Artikel erklärt gut die Zusammenhänge:








						Rhythmen des Klimas: Auf der Erde war es meist eher heiß als kalt
					

Kurze Geschichte des Klimas (1): Wie die Erde zu ihrer Atmosphäre kam - und warum meist Treibhaushitze vorherrschte.




					m.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## fotoman (26. Mai 2021)

Locutosz schrieb:


> Der ganze CO2 Preis wird doch nur auf den kleinen Bürger abgewälzt.


Warum sollte es da auch anders sein wie bei der EEG Umlage?

Nur dass jetzt halt noch parallel anders dazu kommen wird. Egal, wer demnächst an die Macht kommt. Man wird sich schon noch was einfallen lassen zur weitern Enteignunng der Mitbürger. Irgendwann bereue ich es doch noch, nicht ins Ausland gezogen zu sein.

EnBW fängt jedenalls schon damit an, die angeblich erhöhten Strompreise (von den Senkungen in er Vergangenheit hat der Kunde sowieso nichts gesehen) auf die Kunden umzulegen (wenn auch hier nur für diejenigen, die bereits ohne Eigenheim+PV ihren alten PKW mit hohen Geschenken von der Allgemeinheit verschrottet haben):








						Strom für Elektroautos: EnBW erhöht Fahrstrompreise
					

Der verbreitete Fahrstromtarif der EnBW wird zum 6. Juli 2021 wie befürchtet teurer. Das schließt den Partnertarif ADAC e-Charge ein.




					www.heise.de
				



Mal sehen, wann sie bei den Wucherpreisen von Ionity ankommen.


----------



## HomeboyST (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Wie?
> Schau dir die CO2 Zahlen an. Die sind gestiegen. Und da CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist, steigen die Temperaturen.
> Guck dir die Gletscher an, die verschwinden.
> Warte einfach ab, wenn der Permafrostboden auftaut und Methanhydrat frei gesetzt wird, was dann passiert.
> ...



Und wir emittieren gerade einmal 2,2% des weltweiten Co2.   2,2 % !!!!

Selbst wenn wir wie Fred Feuerstein durch die Gegend fahren, wird es einen Scheiss ändern. Ausgenommen, dass wir dieses Land nur noch weiter an die Wand fahren. Versteht Ihr das ?

Wir haben in den letzten 20 Jahren, 25% CO2 unter Milliarden Kosten eingespart. In der gleichen Zeit ballert Indien  China Amis ein vielfaches raus.  Versteht Ihr das ?

Und ja, China, Indien und Russland zittern schon vor den klatschenden und hüpfenden FFF Kids.

Egal was wir hier machen. Es ändert nichts und die Amis, Russen, Chinesen, Inder usw. geben einen feuchten auf die "Wir schwänzen für das Klima" Kids.

Ihr wollt etwas verändern ? Geht die Überbevölkerung in Afrika an. Ach ne.. Das dann doch lieber nicht...
Dann lieber hüpfen fürs Klima.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2021)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Und wir emittieren gerade einmal 2,2% des weltweiten Co2. 2,2 % !!!!


Ja, das Afd Argument ist allseits bekannt. 
also gar nichts machen und warten, bis 1 Milliarde Klimaflüchtliche vor den Toren Europas stehen?
Denkst du, dass die sich von ein  paar Grenzsoldaten aufhalten lassen?
Oder nicht doch jetzt was machen und der Wellt zeigen, dass eine Industrienation klimaneutral werden kann?


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ihr wollt etwas verändern ? Geht die Überbevölkerung in Afrika an.


Auch wieder so ein Afd Text.
Afrikaner haben einen deutlich kleineren CO2 Abdruck als Europäer oder Amerikaner.
Also lieber die Bevölkerung in Amerika und Europa reduzieren.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Wie?
> Schau dir die CO2 Zahlen an. Die sind gestiegen. Und da CO2 ein Treibhausgas ist, steigen die Temperaturen.
> Guck dir die Gletscher an, die verschwinden.
> Warte einfach ab, wenn der Permafrostboden auftaut und Methanhydrat frei gesetzt wird, was dann passiert.
> ...


L


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Warum sollte es da auch anders sein wie bei der EEG Umlage?
> 
> Nur dass jetzt halt noch parallel anders dazu kommen wird. Egal, wer demnächst an die Macht kommt. Man wird sich schon noch was einfallen lassen zur weitern Enteignunng der Mitbürger. Irgendwann bereue ich es doch noch, nicht ins Ausland gezogen zu sein.
> 
> ...


H


----------



## DarkWing13 (27. Mai 2021)

Locutosz schrieb:


> Der ganze CO2 Preis wird doch nur auf den kleinen Bürger abgewälzt. Gas-CO2 kommt über den Strom- und Heizpreis ungebremst beim kleinen Mann(Frau) an. Kraftstoff-CO2 über die immer teurer werdenden Mobilitäts- und Lebensmittelpreise. Den höchsten Preis werden dann unsere Nachkommen bezahlen, die mit dem Sondermüll von Lithiumbatterien, Solar- und Windkraftanlagen leben müssen. Von der zunehmenden Verseuchung der Umwelt mit (Mikro-)Plastik spricht merkwürdigerweise niemand.  Na Hauptsache CO2 sparen.



Finde auch "interessant" wie sich alle seit Jahren am CO² Thema aufhängen, welches wichtig ist, aber (wollen?) übersehen, dass dies nur ein Teil der weltweiten Probleme ist.
Wasserverschmutzung, Trinkwasserknappheit,  Landnahme, Brandrodungen, Vernichtung von Lebensraum, Artensterben (250 jeden Tag), Rohstoff-(raub)abbau , Versteppung,  usw., usw.
Die Umweltverschmutzung und Umweltzerstörung sollte man nicht nur am CO² festmachen... 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sieht man richtig:
> Audi, BMW, VW, BASF, Thyssen - alle weg.
> ...



Na ja, weg sind die nicht, wollen ja teuer ihre Autos und Waren in Deutschland verkaufen.
Aber wenn irgendwo neue Werke dieser Firmen hochgezogen werden, oder wo  heute der Großteil ihrer Teilefertigung sitzt, ist klar, oder?
Auf jeden Fall nicht in Deutschland...da heißt es eher immer öfter "sozial verträglicher Arbeitsplatzabbau"....


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2021)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Na ja, weg sind die nicht, wollen ja teuer ihre Autos und Waren in Deutschland verkaufen.
> Aber wenn irgendwo neue Werke dieser Firmen hochgezogen werden, oder wo  heute der Großteil ihrer Teilefertigung sitzt, ist klar, oder?
> Auf jeden Fall nicht in Deutschland...da heißt es eher immer öfter "sozial verträglicher Arbeitsplatzabbau"....


Das ist jetzt eine andere Baustelle.
Aber die "hohen" Löhne in Deutschland sind wohl nicht der Grund für die Auslagerung:
https://www.laenderdaten.info/durchschnittseinkommen.php .

Daß wir weniger Arbeitsplätze haben werden in Zukunft hab ich schon vor 40 Jahren gesagt.
Die Arbeitsteilung und Ergebnisoptimierung bedingt das einfach.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Mai 2021)

@DarkWing13 hat da völlig recht.
E


----------



## Cybnotic (27. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vorindustriell hatten wir circa 20,90 Prozent O2 und 0,028 Prozent CO2 in der Luft. Jetzt haben wir die Werte durch Verbrennung fossiler Treibstoff auf 20,884 Prozent und 0,044 Prozent verändert. Wie man unschwer sehen kann: Das ist in Bezug auf Sauerstoff vernachlässigbar. Wenn wir alle uns bekannten fossilen Brennstoff inklusive Methanhydraten verbrennen würden, kämen wir meinem Wissen nach nicht unter 20 Prozent. Für den Menschen gilt aber Raumluft bis 18 Prozent gilt als noch,  Ausatemluft hat normalerweise um die 16 Prozent Sauerstoff, erst unter 10 Prozent werden akut gefährlich. Die Sauerstoffdichte auf dem Gipfel des Mount Everest entspricht wegen der dünneren Luft ungefähr der von Luft mit 7 Prozent auf Meeresniveau und selbst das überleben fitte Menschen eine Zeit lang bei gleichzeitiger körperlicher Anstrengung.
> 
> Weitaus heftiger ist die Veranderthalbfachung des CO2 (aktueller Kurs: Verdreifachung), denn wegen seiner Absorbtionsspektren hat das Zeug eben einen erwärmenden Effekt, der bislang nur teilweise ausgeprägt war. Das heißt doppelt so viel CO2 sorgt auch für doppelt so viel Treibhauswirkung, praktisch ohne Sättigungseffekte. (Wasserdampf dagegen ist zum Beispiel eigentlich das stärkere Treibhausgas, war aber schon in vordindustrieller Zeit so häufig in der Athmosphäre vorhanden, dass eine weitere Steigerung kaum möglich ist.)


Hi,  danke für deinen Ausführlichen Beitrag, obwohl ich den Messungen nicht ganz glauben kann, bei der ganzen Waldvernichtung durch Abholzung und   Wald und Regenwald Brände  
MfG


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Mai 2021)

> Das heißt doppelt so viel CO2 sorgt auch für doppelt so viel Treibhauswirkung



... aber eben auch nur, wenn man die ganzen Folgeerscheinungen nicht mit einbezieht. Mehr CO2 --> mehr Hitze --> mehr Hitze --> weniger Eis --> weniger Eis --> höhere Wärmeabsorbtion (dunklere Oberflächen) --> mehr freigesetzte Treibhausgase --> mehr Treibhausgase --> mehr Hitze --> [let's begin from scratch]
aus diesem Kreis müssen wir halt raus.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Mai 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi,  danke für deinen Ausführlichen Beitrag, obwohl ich den Messungen nicht ganz glauben kann, bei der ganzen Waldvernichtung durch Abholzung und   Wald und Regenwald Brände
> MfG


D


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Mai 2021)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> NaK (Legierung).
> 
> Btw. Russland arbeitet an einer Variante mit Blei als Kühlung.
> Auch wenn mir nicht ganz klar ist, wie das funktioniert.
> ...



Blei ist bei den Temperaturen, mit denen ein Atomreaktor idealerweise arbeitet, flüssig. Kühlen kann man damit entsprechend gut, ein Problem ist eher das heizen: Der Reaktor darf nie unter 330 °C abkühlen. Wenn das Blei einmal erstarrt, hat man da eine tausende Tonnen großen Metallklotz. Den kriegt man weder von außen geschmolzen noch erlaubt das eingegossene Innere eine weitere Regelung. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist der Sowjetunion rund die Hälfte ihrer ersten Natrium-U-Boot-Generation verloren gegangen, weil die externe Dampfheizung für Wartungsarbeiten im Hafen versagt hat und der zweiten Runde hat man dann gleich Einwegreaktoren mit extra großer Füllung verpasst (was die Vorteile des kompakteren Kühlsystems negiert), ehe man wieder auf wassergekühlte Reaktoren zurückgewechselt ist. Spätestens bei einem katastrophalen Störfall ist es auch von Vorteil, ein leicht siedendes Kühlmedium zu haben, dass man nur draufgießen muss. Das verdampfende Wasser in Fukushima hat zwar viel Radioaktivtät in der Region verteilt, aber es hat wenigstens die Kernschmelze gestoppt. Ein Reaktor, dessen Minimaltemperatur bei 330 °C liegt und der erst bei 1.800 °C Energie direkt an die Athmosphäre abgeben kann, würde dagegen bei einem Ausfall des Kühlsystems komplett zerfließen.




Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi,  danke für deinen Ausführlichen Beitrag, obwohl ich den Messungen nicht ganz glauben kann, bei der ganzen Waldvernichtung durch Abholzung und   Wald und Regenwald Brände
> MfG



Ich gebe zu, ich habe etwas vereinfacht: Wenn man statt Kohle Öl verbrennt, braucht man circa die anderthalbfache Menge des veranschlagten Sauerstoffs. Das ist aber keine Glaubensfrage, sondern simpelste Chemie: Kohlenwasserstoffe bestehen im wesentlich aus aneinandergereihten CH2-Segmenten. Verbrennt man die, braucht man drei Sauerstoffatome:
1× CH2 + 1,5× O2 => 1× CO2 + 1× H2O
Für jedes hinzugekommene CO2-Molekül aus fossilem Öl sind also anderthalb Sauerstoffmoleküle verschwunden. Bei reinem Methan (CH4) wären es sogar zwei (CO2-zu-Wasser-Verhältnis im Enprodukt 1:2), aber der Großteil unserer fossilen Emissionen geht auf Kohle zurück und die enthält gar keinen Wasserstoff. Da bindet sich also jedes Kohlenstoffatom an ein Sauerstoffmolekül, um einmal Kohlendioxid zu formen und letzteres zählen wir ja sehr sorgfältig. Also können wir auch den verbrauchten Sauerstoff angeben. Das ist genauso direkt, wie aus dem Stromverbrauch eines PCs dessen Kühlungsbedarf abzuleiten.

Verbrennung von Holz und anderen Pflanzenmaterialien ist klimatologisch übrigens weitestgehend ein Nullsummenspiel: Die Pflanze hat vorher im Rahmen von Photosynthese genau das Gegenteil gemacht und aus H2O und CO2 ihre Biomasse aufgebaut, dabei O2 abgegeben. Solange man die Gesamtwaldmenge nicht reduziert, also nachhaltig nur soviel verbrennt, wie nachwächst, entsteht Netto gar kein neues CO2. Insgesamt hat der Mensch in den letzten Jahrhunderten natürlich einiges entwaldet, allerdings sind die "riesigen Wälder", die dabei verschwunden sind, im Vergleich zu den noch viel riesigeren Kohle- und Öllagerstätten, die wir ebenfalls verheizt haben, gar nicht mal so groß. Letztere sieht man halt nur nicht, weil sie unter der Erde verschwinden und nicht am Amazonas. Insgesamt tragen Änderungen in der Landnutzung rund 20 Prozent zu den menschlichen CO2-Emissionen bei, allerdings stammt vieles davon aus trockengelegten Mooren und sich abbauendem Humus. In den zum Teil dutzende Meter dicken, kompakten Bodenschichten ist nämlich viel mehr Kohlenstoff gespeichert, als in ein paar Holzsäulen, die mit vielen Metern Abstand zueinander oben drauf stehen. Umgedreht dauert es Jahrhunderte bis Jahrtausende, damit sich ein Moor oder dicke Schwarzerdeböden voll ausbilden, während ein Wald in Jahrzehnten wächst. (Klimatologisch betrachtet. Ökologisch ist Entwaldung eine anhaltende Katastrophe. Selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen dauert es Jahrhunderte, bis in einem Gebiet wieder die alten Arten leben, sofern sie nicht mit ausgerottet wurden, meist aber deutlich länger. Die Karstlandschaften, die noch heute weite Teile des Mittelmeerraums prägen, sind das Ergebnis römischer Holzfäller und da wird auch in weiteren 2.000 Jahren kein vergleichbarer Wald zurückkehrt sein. Auch Großbritannien hat, trotz aktiver Anpflanzungsmaßnahmen, nur einen Bruchteil der Baumbestände wiederherstellen können, die im 15. bis 18. Jhd. für Segelschiffe gefällt wurden.)


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (27. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Blei ist bei den Temperaturen, mit denen ein Atomreaktor idealerweise arbeitet, flüssig. Kühlen kann man damit entsprechend gut, ein Problem ist eher das heizen: Der Reaktor darf nie unter 330 °C abkühlen. Wenn das Blei einmal erstarrt, hat man da eine tausende Tonnen großen Metallklotz.


Ja.
Aber ich meinte vor allem die Neutronenausbeute wenn der Reaktor mit Blei gekühlt wird.

Ich selbst benutze dünnes Dachdecker-Blei (0,3mm) in mehreren Lagen als Abschirmung 
in einem kleinen Behälter, für ein kleines Stück Uranophan aus meiner Mineraliensammlung.

Deswegen wundere ich mich, wie die mit dem Ding genug Neutronenfluss im Kern haben wollen,
wenn ein großer Teil durchs Blei absorbiert wird.

Oder hat Blei nur wenig Auswirkungen auf Neutronen?
Die Strahlung wird jedenfalls massiv reduziert.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Mai 2021)

W


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (27. Mai 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Deshalb wählen die gut gebildeten auch ausschließlich Rechts! Die AFD wird zum größten Teil im Osten von der 40+ Fraktion gewählt, also die letzten die noch die gute Schulbildung genießen durften. Wer in einer Gesellschaft groß wird, in der andere Ethnien nicht vorhanden waren, wird eben selber zu einem Hasser, von allem was anders ist. Dazu kommt der Haß auf alles was gut ist und auf Menschen allgemein. Die AFD bietet ein Sammelbecken für alle die sich gefühlt abgehängt fühlen. Dabei suchen die Menschen nur Liebe... Aber Haß ist einfacher zu bekommen als Liebe.
> 
> 
> Neid auf andere, ist typisch für AFD Wähler!
> ...


Ich höre von dir immer nur Ostbildung, AFD und sonstige, peinliche Diffamierungsversuche. Du bist doch gar nicht an einer sachlichen Diskussion interessiert . Zeitverschwendung…ich bin raus…have fun.


----------



## Nebulus07 (27. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, CO2 ist an allem Schuld, das Klima betreffend, ist es nicht möglich durch Neupflanzungen dies auszugleichen. Geeignete Gebiete wieder aufforsten ist trotzdem sinnvoll, aber es ist nicht die Lösung.
> Sonst müßte man pflanzen, fällen und das Holz in Salzbergwerken lagern und dieses Vorgehen viele Jahre praktizieren.
> Denn z.B. Bäume können nur 1 mal bis zum Endwachstum Kohlenstoff einlagern. Danach sind es praktisch geschlossene Speicher. Es gibt also eine Maximalmenge die durch Bäume absorbiert werden kann. Da die Fläche für Pflanzungen begrenzt ist oder auf Kosten anderer Landschaftsformen geht ist das nicht grenzenlos möglich.
> Es kann auch nicht jedes Tier im Wald leben, insofern bekommt man auch da Probleme.
> Ein Bison frißt Gras kein Holz. Rotwild ebenso.


Die Erde war vor dem Menschen, kompletter WALD !!! Nur Wald! Sahara = WALD!  Europa = komplett ein Baum neben dem anderen.... Spanien, ein Urwald....
Dann kam der Mensch und seine Gier...
Spanien hat vor 500 Jahren alle Bäume im Land abgeholzt ! ALLE ! Und wofür? Um damit Schiffe zu bauen und natürlich das Holz zu verbrennen.
Alles noch nicht so lange her !

Kommen wir mal zum Holz thema, Holz speichert auch CO2, wenn es vermodert und der Baum schon lange tot ist. Dann sickert das CO2 in den Boden. Ganz freigesetzt wird das eingelagerte CO2 nur, wenn man das Holz verbrennt.

"Pro Jahr bindet eine Buche ca. 12,5 Kilogramm CO2. Sie müssten also *80 Bäume pflanzen, um jährlich eine Tonne CO2 durch Bäume wieder zu kompensieren*. Zu beachten ist, dass Bäume in den ersten Jahren nach Pflanzung eher geringe Biomassevorräte anlegen. Erst mit zunehmendem Alter wird vermehrt CO2 gebunden. "

Und nun stellen wir uns vor, es werden 1.Milliarden Bäume geflanz, Weltweit !
Speichert also 12.5 Millionen Tonnen CO2 pro Jahr.

"In Nordrhein-Westfalen war die RWE Power AG in 2018 allein für den Ausstoß von etwa 80 Millionen Tonnen CO2 verantwortlich."

Wir müßten also 8 Milliarden Bäume pflanzen um den Strombedarf von NRW durch Kohle zu decken!
OKAY, das klingt unrealistisch !! Wird auch nie passieren... Also besser Solar und Windenergie!

Schade, wieder was gelernt...

Aber wieso nicht den anderen Weg gehen. Kohle abschalten ! Lieber Atomstrom !


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

In diesem Thread sind sie immer noch falsch. Ich würde sie bei Bundestagswahl-2021 unterbringen.


----------



## Eckism (27. Mai 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Im Osten durfte man wohl nicht zu schlau werden, damit man dem Regime nicht gefährlich wurde.
> Ich wünsche mir Erwachsenenbildung! Am Besten gleich mit Prügel!


Der Fuchs ist schlau, und stellt sich dumm...ein Wessi macht es andersrum.
Zudem arbeiten mehr Ossis im Westen als andersrum...ihr kauft euch das KnowHow, was ihr selbst nicht drauf habt, wir brauchen wiederum keine unnötigen Klugscheißer.

Ich habe sehr viel mit "Wessis" zu tun, aber so einer wie du ist mir zum Glück nur ein weiteres mal begegnet.

Und ja, wir im Osten sind alle Rechte AFDler...von daher heb ich mal den rechten Arm zum Gruße, wie alle Polizisten aus NRW und die gesamte Bundeswehr, wir lieben ja alle Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> In diesem Thread sind sie immer noch falsch. Ich würde sie bei Bundestagswahl-2021 unterbringen.


Bin schon teilweise gesperrt und werde wohl demnächst ganz gebannt.
Oder selbst gehen.
Macht nichts. Sie wissen wer von wem lebt.
Ich bin da gelassen.
Je nachdem wie es läuft verabschiede ich mich von gerne gelesenen Mitgliedern, sicherheitshalber.
Das war off.topic und wird wohl wieder gelöscht. Gehört wohl in den Bereich Auto.
Da sitzt jetzt ein armer Wurm und wartet auf jede Reaktion von mir.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2021)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Oder hat Blei nur wenig Auswirkungen auf Neutronen?
> Die Strahlung wird jedenfalls massiv reduziert.


Cadmium, Bor und Gadolinium sind Neutronenfänger:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutronenabsorber .

Die Kritikalität der Reaktoren in Deutschland z.B. wird über die Borsäurekonzentration im Kühlwasser gesteuert.

Blei ist mehr für die Gammastrahlungsabschirmung zuständig.


----------

